#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-09
<srele> Da li neko zna kako da napravim autoclose tag u gedit-u? I da namestim da sa ctrl+space mi otvori padajuci meni koji u sebi sadrzi komande sa slovima kojima sam poceo da pisem(kao u notepad++)
<Orpheus> pozdrav
<Guest47173> :)
<Guest47173> moze li pitanje ako ima nekoga?
<Guest47173> zasto mi ne da menjanje nadimka
<orpheustar> empathy mi po pokretanju uvek trazi root sifru, mize li se to nekako iskljuciti i da se pokrece normalno?
<Nicknamer> zdravo svima
<Nicknamer> zanima me kako da spustim taskbar u ubuntu-u 11.04
<Nicknamer> ili da vratim onaj stari iz 10.04
<Nicknamer> ili 10.10
<Beretta021> pazi
<Beretta021> proemni sesiju na gnome
<Beretta021> kad se logujes
<Beretta021> ponudi ti dole session
<Beretta021> stavi old style ubuntu
<Beretta021> tako nesto
<Nicknamer> ali svidja mi se ovaj stil, samo bih taskbar da vratim
<Nicknamer> sviđa mi se ovaj panel sa leve strane
<Nicknamer> kako se instaliraju .bz2 fajlovi?
<Beretta021> nisam cackao unity
<Beretta021> ...
<Beretta021> zavisi sta
<Beretta021> sve sto ti treba imas u synapticu
<Anpu> bz2 je kompres format, kao npr zip
<Anpu> za instalaciju programa synaptic, osim ako ne zelis rucno da kompajliras (a verujem da ne zelis)
<Nicknamer> e a kako da pokrenem cd koji sam ubacio?
<promis> kako to misliš da ga pokreneš?
<Nicknamer> pa ubacio sam ga i ništa se ne dešava
<promis> al si lenj
<Nicknamer> neki kembridžov rečnik je u pitanju
<Anpu> :P
<promis> otovri nautilus i idi na cd
<Nicknamer_> ja ispao
<dungodung> nadam se da se nisi razbio
<Nicknamer_> ma dobro sam
<dungodung> phew
<Nicknamer_> e ovaj software center u ubuntu 11.04 je tesko sranje
<Nicknamer_> da li sam nasao dva programa od 15ak koliko sam ih trazio
<Anpu> da, valjalo bi da moze da cita misli
<Anpu> ili da korisnik pravilno pretrazuje
<Anpu> :p
<Nicknamer_> dok synaptic ima sve :) tako da cu izbaciti software manager iz panela, skroz je suvisan
<Nicknamer_> korisnik pravilno pretrazuje
<Nicknamer_> ali ovaj nema nikakvu bazu
<Nicknamer_> mozda da mu bacim neki code u terminalu, da ga razbudim?
<Nicknamer_> onaj android je bre skroz user friendly, sto je toliko tesko da se napravi jedan fini linux za nas average usere, koji nismo programeri?
<promis> preteruješ
<Nicknamer_> pa ne preterujem... zaista nije user friendly
<promis> ja nisam ni P od programera
<Nicknamer_> kaze vam neko ko čačka windowse već 15 godina
<promis> i ne vidim nikakav problem
<Nicknamer_> a ovo ovde... opšta konfuzija
<Nicknamer_> doduse, mozda zato sto mi je tek treci dan...
<promis> jel
<promis> ma jok
<Nicknamer_> evo, recimo
<Nicknamer_> msn substitute je sranje skroz
<promis> msn je sranje
<Nicknamer_> ne postoji dobar software za englesko-srpski recnik
<Nicknamer_> sranje ili ne, mnogi ljudi ga koriste, pa bi zbog toga trebalo i linux da nudi program koji bi verno zamenio msn
<promis> koliko si paltio taj kembridćov rečnik?
<Nicknamer_> 1000 kinti
<Nicknamer_> tj kupio sam onaj veliki recnik
<Nicknamer_> i uz to dodje cd
<Nicknamer_> sve ukupno jedna crvena
<promis> onda ga listaj
<olujicz> ubuntuone klijent za kde će doći jednog lepog dana...
<Nicknamer> e zdravo ljudi
<Nicknamer> instalirao sam neki kubuntu interface
<Nicknamer> covece, ovo je mnogo bolje od ubuntu-a
<Nicknamer> mnogo je lakse snaci se u kubuntuu
<Anpu> kubuntu je na neki nacin i stvoren sa mislju da bude laksi prelazak korisnika sa drugih sistema na linux
<Anpu> zato sto dozvoljava slicno da podesis desktop i ostale stvari
<Nicknamer> a to nije gnome?
<Anpu> nije, kde je u pitanju
<Nicknamer> znam da jedan ima gnome, drugi ima kde
<Nicknamer> ali naravno nemam pojma sta je to, jer
<Anpu> Ubuntu je sa Gnome okruzenjem, Kubuntu sa KDE
<Nicknamer> svi moji pokusaji da nadjem neko objasnjenje koje bi obicnom coveku bilo razumnjivo mi nije polazilo za rukom
<Anpu> bice o tome na novom sajtu, cim ga zavrsimo :)
<Nicknamer> kojem?
<Anpu> imace sve lepo napisano
<Anpu> ubuntu-rs.org
<Nicknamer> trazio sam u wiki tamo, ali dzabe...
<Anpu> mislim da je sajt trenutno zatvoren, zbog radova
<dejan-dexi> greficko okruzenje , ajd zamisli kao izgled desktopa , i drugacije raporedjen meni
<dejan-dexi> u svakom
<Nicknamer> kao neki interfejs?
<dejan-dexi> moze i tako da zamislis
<Nicknamer> e a postoji li mozda code u terminalu da predjem sa ubuntu-a 11.04 na kubuntu 11.04?
<dejan-dexi> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Desktop_environment
<Nicknamer> pošto sam video da postoji sa npr. ubuntu 10.10 na ubuntu 11.04
<dejan-dexi> vido ovo mozda ti pomogne
<dejan-dexi> tesko , jer si vec updateovao sistem ne sledecu verziju
<dejan-dexi> nema nazad
<Anpu> mozes na ubuntu da instaliras kde pored gnome, mozes da uklonis gnome a dodas kde
<Nicknamer> e kul, hvala
<Nicknamer> ali ako uklonim gnome, gubim i ubuntu, zar ne?
<Nicknamer> pošto idu zajedno, ako sam dobro ukapirao...
<dejan-dexi> ne idu zajedno
<dejan-dexi> ili jedno ili drugo
<Anpu> mozes da imas oba okruzenja ....
<dejan-dexi> a Anpu ti rece da mozes da dodas
<dejan-dexi> instaliras dodatno
<dejan-dexi> ali ce to trajati
<Anpu> mislim da ce ti biti lakse da skines kubuntu pa njega iznova
<Anpu> s bzirom da si nov
<dejan-dexi> ili mozda dual boot
<Nicknamer> imam dual boot vec win 7 i ubuntu
<Anpu> da, moze i dual boot dok se ne nadje
<Nicknamer> razmišljam onda da zamenim ubuntu sa kubuntu-om
<dejan-dexi> moze i jos da se doda
<dejan-dexi> mozes u tako
<dejan-dexi> igraj se :)
<dejan-dexi> pa biraj koje ti se okruzenje vise dopada
<Nicknamer> ma strah me je jer kubuntu nema toliku podršku
<Nicknamer> tj.
<dejan-dexi> u sustini je sve manje vise isto
<Nicknamer> ubuntu ima svoj sajt, dosta je zastupljeniji i tako to
<dejan-dexi> pa onda , sto razmislas
<Anpu> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<Anpu> je sajt kubuntu
<dejan-dexi> gnome stavi i pici u nove vode
<Nicknamer> e, a da vas pitam...
<Nicknamer> da li je procedura instalacije ista za kubuntu
<Anpu> kde vesti http://dot.kde.org/ , kde planeta http://www.planetkde.org/ , kde forum http://forum.kde.org/
<Nicknamer> ono root i swap particije?
<Anpu> da
<dejan-dexi> jeste
<Nicknamer> ok... a koji OS vi imate?
<Anpu> <-Kubuntu
<dejan-dexi> arch gentoo ubuntu :)))
<Nicknamer> zvuči fancy :p
<dejan-dexi> i jeste
<dejan-dexi> ali ubuntu samo lts koristim
<Nicknamer> imas li dual boot?
<dejan-dexi> ne
<Nicknamer> cek... nemas windows? :)
<dejan-dexi> nemam od 2004 godine
<Nicknamer> zbog cega si se odlucio za linux?
<dejan-dexi> uh , zbog cega nisam
<dejan-dexi> oristi malo pa ces videti
<dejan-dexi> mada do dolaska adsl je bilo malo problematicno
<dejan-dexi> ali sada je ok , bla bla bla
<dejan-dexi> porzan hardver, sve radi
<dejan-dexi> imas razne mogucnosti , multimedija , office , net , sigurnost ( maje vise ) , command line
<dejan-dexi> i da ne kakim vise
<Nicknamer> ali sve to ima i u windowsu...
<Nicknamer> + user friendly je... za linux je ipak potrebno da si na ti sa kompjuterom
<dejan-dexi> zaljubices se i nece to moci vise ovdojiti od monitora
<dejan-dexi> te
<dejan-dexi> ko kaze , vide je linix user frendly
<Nicknamer> pa slabo... komplikovan je poprilično
<Nicknamer> za obicnog korisnika
<dejan-dexi> ih
<dejan-dexi> ja sam obicankorisnik
<dejan-dexi> nemam nikakva znanja i vestine
<Nicknamer> jesi li programer?
<dejan-dexi> ne
<Nicknamer> hm.. ali se bavis kompjuterima, zar ne? :)
<dejan-dexi> ne koriste samo programeri linux
<dejan-dexi> ma jok
<TildaTurn> Linux možeš da krojiš po svojoj meri a Win7 bašš i ne.
<dejan-dexi> ni blizu
<dejan-dexi> poravlam apatate za kafu i prodajem kafu
<dejan-dexi> da TildaTurn ti lepo kaze
<dejan-dexi> imas da i od nile krenes i napravis kako ti volis
<mikisid> vidi drugar ja se bavim pedagoškim radom i muzikom, u životu nikakve veze sa m+kompjuterima nisam imao a da ne pominjem da od osnovne škole nemam matematiku tako da se tu razilazim sa svakom logikom oko kompjutera itd...... a na mom kompjuteru od nedavno nema ni jedne ntfs particije sve su ext3 i ext4 a još usput igram wow ;)
<dejan-dexi> oho mikisid pozz
<mikisid> ;)
<Nicknamer> ntfs particije su za win, a ext3 i ext4 su za linux, zar ne?
<mikisid> ma navratio pre spavanja
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> tako je ;)
<Nicknamer> koja je razlika izmedju ext3 i ext4 particija?
<dejan-dexi> ja extra
<mikisid> hoću da ti kažem da mi se win smučio sve je obrisano sada ;)
<dejan-dexi> :)
<mikisid> sada sam sretni korisnik linuksa
<dejan-dexi> bulaznim polako
<mikisid> i veruj laksi je od bilo kog doze ;)
<Nicknamer> koji linux koristiš?
<mikisid> trenutno kubuntu ali u bliskoj buducnosti tj. tačnije do nedelje gentoo ;)
<Nicknamer> e za taj jos nisam cuo, sacekaj da progooglam :)
<mikisid> malo teži ali mnooogoooo bolji
<mikisid> ;)
<Nicknamer> zasto ne koristis ubuntu?
<mikisid> koristio sam ga dugo
<dejan-dexi> grafisko okruzanje nije stvar moranja vec izbora\
<mikisid> ali ne leži mi iskreno
<dejan-dexi> za razliku od wina gde mozes samo pozadinu da menjas
<TildaTurn> nije baš preterano bitno (za početak) koji OS se koristi, bitno je da je Linux :)
<mikisid> naravno
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> TilbaTurn mada bi ja rekao da je bitno i koji distro se koristi ;)
<mikisid> najbolje bi bilo da krene sa D
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> pa onda direktno na G
<dejan-dexi> tako je mpalyer je svuda mplayer itd
<mikisid> ;)
<dejan-dexi> :)
<mikisid> haha ja smplayer+vlc engine ;)
<mikisid> radi kao zvrk :D
<dejan-dexi> ad tacke a ka tacki g
<TildaTurn> ma, neka krene sa Ubuntu-om pa će se posle lako odlučiti kuda dalje.
<dejan-dexi> ja samo mplayer :)
<Nicknamer> na kojoj platformi radi taj gentoo?
<mikisid> haha po želji korisnika
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> samypalystatin18
<dejan-dexi> :)
<dejan-dexi> amd intel itd
<Nicknamer> ja krenuo sa ubuntu-om i zbunio se skroz... umesto da mogu da jednostavno prevučem taskbar i tako ga premestim na drugu stranu ekrana, moram da jurim kodove na netu... so not user friendly :(
<mikisid> lol
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> cek pa ne moze odma
<dejan-dexi> malo vezbaj
<TildaTurn> e Nicknamer; moraš da počneš i da se upoznaš sa materijom i onda ćeš sve skontati :)
<mikisid> nisi valda unity
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> pa nie to doza
<Nicknamer> unity sam :)
<Nicknamer> 11.04 ubuntu
<dejan-dexi> ovo je fino
<mikisid> joooj baci to
<dejan-dexi> nezno
<mikisid> samo će te još više zbuniti
<mikisid> :D
<Nicknamer> sad sam instalirao neki kubuntu plazma interface, kul je :)
<dejan-dexi> uzmi lts ubuntu
<Nicknamer> ali to je samo interface... svejedno, svidja mi se, prešao bih sad na ubuntu
<dejan-dexi> i vozi misko
<mikisid> ma lepo udari sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ;)
<Nicknamer> lts? mogu li to da izaberem prilikom logovanja?
<dejan-dexi> a sto svi oce odma da imaju
<dejan-dexi> munje mrdalice zezalice na ekrnu
<dejan-dexi> ne
<dejan-dexi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Nicknamer> evo instaliram kubuntu desktop
<dejan-dexi> to je instalacija, long term suport
<mikisid> izvini nisam ti dobru komandu dao izgleda da 11.04 nema aptitude lol
<Nicknamer> preko terminala :)
<mikisid> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mikisid> ovako bi trebalo
<Nicknamer> pazi, nesto se instalira, tako da... :)
<mikisid> pa da terminal ti je najbolje
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> ok \
<mikisid> evo ja aptitude turim čisto da imam ;)
<dejan-dexi> ludi odo ja u krevet
<dejan-dexi> ljudi :)
<mikisid> wget obavezno koristi jako je zarazan :D
<mikisid> i ja isto
<mikisid> good night
<mikisid> see ya tomorow
<mikisid> ;)
<dejan-dexi> zenka ce mi pobegne
<mikisid> and good luck with new user
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> eto zasto linux los
<mikisid> haha
<mikisid> čoveče
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> zaneses se i ode sve :)))
<mikisid> zna nemysis kakav sam ja bio
<mikisid> :D
<dejan-dexi> valda
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> laku noć
<dejan-dexi> ln
<dejan-dexi> svima
<uros1> Dobro vece
<uros1> Jel video neko maletaskog skoro
<Nicknamer_> znate li mozda...
<Nicknamer_> gde bih mogao da vidim statistiku
<promis> al ste ga ubacili u mašinu
<Nicknamer_> koliko linux korisnika koristi ubuntu, koliko kubuntu... ?
<promis> većina
<promis> kubuntu i ubunu imaju smao desktop drukčiji
<promis> sam sistem je isti
<Nicknamer_> kde vs gnome?
<Nicknamer_> promis, sta ti koristis?
<promis> to se ne govori
<promis> mislim n kde vcs gnome
<promis> ja koritim gnome
<promis> a distro je ubuntu studio
<Nicknamer_> zasto si se opredelio bas za ubuntu studio? i koji linux bi preporucio meni, totalnom pocetniku?
<promis> ubuntu 10.04
<promis> opredelio sam se za ubuntu studio jer ima sve već prirpemljeno za pravljenje muzike
<Nicknamer_> probao sam sa 10.04, dok mi jednim update-om nije otišao net
<Nicknamer_> isti slucaj i sa 10.10
<promis> i zato što nema sve te neke "fensy" stvari kao običan ubuntu
<Nicknamer_> i ubio sam se da popravim, ali nije poslo za rukom
<promis> nema čak ni network manager
<Nicknamer_> da ima, lako bi se snasao :)
<Nicknamer_> ti koristis i win?
<promis> ne
<promis> ima više od 1god kako ga ne palim
<Nicknamer_> koju verziju?
<promis> Å¡ta?
<Nicknamer_> koju verziju win-a?
<promis> xp
<Nicknamer_> jesi li probao win 7?
<promis> jesam
<promis> mesec dana
<promis> čisto da vidim šta je
<Nicknamer_> nije ti se svidelo?
<promis> pa ono, bolji je od cp
<promis> xp
<uros1> :P
<promis> ali me win ne zanima
<Nicknamer_> ja sam bio na visti dugo
<Nicknamer_> to je bilo sranje
<Nicknamer_> ali sedmica je super
<Nicknamer_> ( sad cu dobiti kick sto promovisem windows na kanalu) :p
<uros1> Ma jok samo mi reci sta je super
<promis> eh, možeš koliko hoćeš, preboleli smo ga
<promis> preležali
<Nicknamer_> lol
<uros1> Mislim jel sad mozes malo vise stvari da prilagodis sebi nego ranije
<TildaTurn> u glavnom smo svi mi bivši korisnici Win-a i razumemo te :)
<uros1> Ili sad ima manje ogranicenja
<Nicknamer_> pa jos uvek ne mogu mnogo stvari da prilagodim sebi jer sam u fazi ispitivanja :)
<uros1> Ili su prosto korisnici digli ruke pa se ne zale. Vele jebga tako mora.
<uros1> ;-)
<Nicknamer_> pa sta znam... imao sam dosta muke da nadjem neke programe za linux
<Nicknamer_> mnoge nisam ni uspeo da nadjem
<uros1> Npr
<Nicknamer_> adekvatnu msn zamenu
<Nicknamer_> ako postoji neki emulator, bio bih prezadovoljan
<Nicknamer_> probao sam onaj aMsn... sranje
<Nicknamer_> onda... neki program poput mobiole u windowsu, preko kojeg bih kameru na mobilnom telefonu mogao da koristim zao web cam
<Nicknamer_> i sl
<uros1> A sta jos nudi google kad pits msn linux alternative?
<Nicknamer_> za ovaj sam video da je najbolji od ponudjenih
<uros1> Ja mogu da koristim kameru imam telefon na linuxu;-)
<Nicknamer_> eh... a da je povezes sa kompom?
<uros1> Naravno i skype i cheese je vide
<Nicknamer_> preko kojeg programa?
<Nicknamer_> smartcam?
<uros1> I prednju i zadnju kameru
<uros1> Skype bre
<Nicknamer_> da, ali koji je posrednicki program?
<TildaTurn> prvo webcam podesi i radiće (verovatno) i kamera na mob. .. meni radi i bez da sam instalirao neki poseban program.
<uros1> Tako je
<Nicknamer_> pa nemam cam na kompu...
<Nicknamer_> zato bih i koristio cam preko mobilnog za npr msn ili skype na kompu
<Nicknamer_> tako sam radio u win-u
<TildaTurn> onda nisi dobro podesio kameru.
<uros1> Msn nemam pojma ali skype kako pozelis
<uros1> Probaj kameru u cheese
<Nicknamer_> cheese? to je ime programa?
<TildaTurn> da
<uros1> Da
<TildaTurn> verovatno ga već imaš tamo.
<Nicknamer_> kul, probacu
<uros1> Ima
<TildaTurn> instaliranog.
<Nicknamer_> btw, zna li neko kako bih mogao da koristim "di recnik"
<Nicknamer_> jako dobra aplikacija za win, srpsko-engleski recnik
<Nicknamer_> preko 200 000 reci
<Nicknamer_> postoji li neki emulator, nesto?
<uros1> StarDict ima srpski
<uros1> Ima na forumu pretrazi ili na nasemwiki pisao je bojce o njemu
<Nicknamer_> kul, skinucu i to, hvala
<uros1> Cak je pravio i deb fajl
<Nicknamer_> super, jer u drugom formatu ne bih ni uspeo da ga instaliram :)
<uros1> Kucam sa telefona pa malo sporije...
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-10
<Nicknamer_> take your time :)
<Nicknamer_> i jos jedna stvar... nesto me zeza flash player, ne mogu da gledam youtube, zna li neko code za terminal kako bih mogao da popravim ovo?
<uros1> Kako si instalirao flash
<TildaTurn> verovatno nikako :)
<Nicknamer_> instalirao mi je preko update-a u ubuntu-u, sve normalno radilo
<promis> baci bombu na adobe možda bude nešto
<Nicknamer_> medjutim, u kubuntu interface-u mi ne radi
<Nicknamer_> promis, ozbiljan sam
<uros1> Treba ti paket ubuntu restricted  extras
<uros1> Dajte link coveku da ne palim komp
<Nicknamer_> ajd proguglacu
<promis> Nicknamer_: i ja sam
<Nicknamer_> nasao
<Nicknamer> opet ja
<Nicknamer> sta mislite o ovom opensuse?
<Beretta021> ako nikad nisi koristio linux
<Beretta021> bolj nemoj
<Beretta021> komplikovan je za pocetnike
<Beretta021> mada meni je i danas komplikovan taj njegov sistem paketa
<Nicknamer> pise da je najbolji za lap top... zato mi pade na pamet da pitam
<Nicknamer> a i KDE je sa plasma desktop-om, ne moze da bude mnogo komplikovano
<Nicknamer>  nista nije komplikovanije od ubuntu-ovog unity-ja :S
<Beretta021> nisi me razumeo
<Beretta021> nije kde komplikovan
<Beretta021> nego sistem paketa
<Beretta021> dok instaliras nesto ubijes se
<Beretta021> pogotovo kad nema u reposima
<Beretta021> a reposi su siromasni bogme
<Nicknamer> onda da izbegavam suse?
<Beretta021> da
<Nicknamer> a mint?
<Beretta021> mint je ok
<Beretta021> skoro isti ko ubuntu
<Beretta021> imam ga
<Beretta021> mada me smorio :P
<promis> mint je dobar ako se nema broadband
<Nicknamer> mint je isto gnome?
<Beretta021> imas sve verzije
<Beretta021> kde nisam probao
<Nicknamer> kao nekome ko je ceo svoj zivot koristio windows, predlazete mi da probam KDE..?
<Beretta021> probaj
<Beretta021> ja sam ga prvog koristio i ostao na njemu
<Beretta021> za gnome sam duduk
<Beretta021> :P
<Nicknamer> meni je gnome mnogo komplikovan...
<Nicknamer> mozda jednog dana, kad savladam kde ;)
<Beretta021> pazi ako krenes sa gnome
<Beretta021> kde ce ti biti komplikovan i nelogican'
<Beretta021> i obrnuto
<Beretta021> kao u mom slucaju :P
<Nicknamer> mozda, ali kde je mnogo blizi windows-u
<Nicknamer> zato bih se lakše snašao u njemu
<Beretta021> pa sad
<Beretta021> mozda
<Nicknamer> bar ovaj plasma desktop
<Nicknamer> skoro pa isti
<Beretta021> gnome moze da bude vise isti nego kde...
<promis> meni je kde komplikovan
<promis> gnome je boza
<Nicknamer> kako na linuxu idu komande za task manager ili ekvivalent istog? :)
<Nicknamer> ctrl + alt + del?
<promis> komanda; top
<Nicknamer> u terminalu?
<promis> da
<Nicknamer> posto mi se zamrz'o software center
<promis> mada za tebe je bolje da pokreneš system monitor
<Beretta021> Nicknamer: evo gnome, sredio ko win http://www.dodaj.rs/?3P/xt/3NdLqEST/screenshot.png
<Nicknamer> ok, hvala
<promis> Nicknamer: ti si baš navučen na win
<promis> lično se ne sećam da sam baš toliko hteo da mi bude sve kao win kad sam počinjao
<promis> čitao sam dosta, i prihvatao stari kako jesu
<Nicknamer> kul, upalilo je
<Beretta021> promis ja takodje :)
<Nicknamer> e sad... mrzi me da rezem cd... mogu li da bacim ovaj .iso file za instalaciju kubunutu-a na usb, pa da ga odatle boot-ujem?
<promis> da
<Beretta021> samo ne bukvalno
<promis> baguje ovaj vlc 1.1.9
<promis> nerde mu kontrole u fullscreen
<Beretta021> smplayer :)
<Beretta021> ziveo qt!
<Niknamer> hmmm....
<Nicknamer> zna li neko koji je path za usb flash?
<TildaTurn> ... unetootin
<promis> nije to do vlc, nego do 11.04, baguje
<Beretta021> :)
<Beretta021> salio sam se
<Beretta021> i ja sam tu neki krvavi qt-ovac
<Beretta021> a koristim pidgin
<promis> pa vlc je qt
<srele> Da li je neko imao problea sa brightness-om pri nadogradnji na 11.04?
<acinic> poz
<acinic> Kako da podignem mint ovaj 11 preko opcije nomodeset?
<acinic> Nemam tu opciju na f6
<acinic> Kao kod Ubuntu-a
<acinic> Ne ce da mi ucita desktop
<acinic>  :(
<radak> mozes li dopisati na kraj linije
<acinic> Aha
<radak> to bo bilo to
<acinic> Ma to sam i ja nesto pomislio
<acinic> Mada do sada to nisam radio
<acinic> Sta se tacno dopisuje?
<radak> ja sam morao da dopisujem noapic, nekad davno
<acinic> Sad cu da proguglam
<acinic> Ako neko zna sta se tacno pise
<acinic> Nek napisi ovde?
<acinic>  :p
<radak> nece ti skoditi da probas
<acinic> A sta znaci ovo noapic?
<acinic> Sta iskljucujes, ili vec sta se desava?
<radak> e tu sam
<radak> vjeruj da nisam siguran da li cu ti znati objasniti
<radak> apic bi trebalo ovo da znaci   Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controllers
<radak> i tu opciju mogu da ugasim i u biosu, ali to ne radim nikad
<acinic> Ok hvala
<acinic> Mada nisam razumeo sta to znaci
<radak> starije verzije ubuntua su mi pravili preoblem sa ovim
<radak> ali samo 32-bitne
<acinic> ja sam 64 bita skinuo
<acinic> Sad cu da probam 32 bita
<radak> nomodeset  blokira nouveau
<radak> koliko sam ja shvatio,
<radak> a noapic je nesto drugo
<acinic> evo citam na mint forumu temu
<acinic> moram da resim problem
<acinic> posto mi je ovo potrebno jbg taj mint mi radi 10 super
<radak> kad pritisnes F6, dobijes li dodatne opcije za boot
<acinic> e sad hocu 11-cu
<acinic>  :p
<radak> ja ne volim Mint, ai ovaj Rc je sasvim ok
<acinic> Pa pazi meni 10 radi extra dobro
<acinic> Sto bih menjao nesto sto radi dobro
<acinic> tu i tamo probam nesto drugo malo ali mint je ispeglan ubuntu
<radak> ne znam , mene podsjeca na nesto, pa ga ne mogu
<radak> al ova 11 je nesto novo
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na knal ubuntu Zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Githz radi nadogradnju servera, sa namerom a gi ubuje na mestu | Vraćamo se za 10 min ;)
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na knal ubuntu Zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Githz radi nadogradnju servera, sa namerom a gi ubuje na mestu | Vraćamo se za 10 min ;) | I vratili smo se. Githz nije bio uspešniji ovaj put... ali samo ovaj.
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<acinic> resio sam problem sa live dizanjem
<acinic> nomodeset se upise a obrise se sve do "quiet"
<acinic>  :)
<acinic> Medjutim kod gruba prc
<acinic> nesto gresi instaler
<acinic>  :@
<acinic> http://img690.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img690/5653/dscn2454d.jpg
<acinic> http://img819.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img819/6308/dscn2363u.jpg
<promis> pošalji izbeštaj
<acinic> Gde da posaljem?
<acinic> Kakav izvestaj, kome?
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> http://img88.imageshack.us/content_round.php?page=done&l=img88/5305/58261497.jpg
<acinic> ?Ovo je poslednja
<acinic> Ustvari prva je slicica!
<promis> pa za taj bag
<acinic> ok evo odoh da probam nesto drugo a slicno
<Ddpbf> М mikisid:
<mikisid> pozzzz
<mikisid> neko me tra
<mikisid> žio
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<acinic> Evo javljam se sa Mint-a 11
<acinic> Instalirao sam ga najzad
<acinic>  :p
<Beretta021> lepo od tebe
<acinic> kako sam poceo ima da postanem haker najveci
<acinic>  :D
<acinic> U EU
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Githzerai> ne beri brigu, već znam sve tvoj podatke, uključujući i broj kreditne kartice i adresu, pa mogu odmah da ti uplatim pare kad mi zatrebaš....
<Githzerai> i da dođu kola da te pokupe, htedoh reći...
<acinic> Vazi tu sam
<acinic>  :)
<Githzerai> :)=
<acinic> Radi extra
<gashoga> ljudi treba mi help
<acinic> Ovaj Mint
<Githzerai> gashoga: pucaj
<acinic> Kako da mu najlakse prepravim liniju u grubu da zapamti ovo nomodeset
<acinic> ?
<gashoga> insal sam 11.04
<acinic> Ima neko programce?
<gashoga> i sad sta god zelim da instal ebe me eula
<gashoga> kako to da sredim?
<Githzerai> kakva be EULA??????
<acinic> Znam da ima nego sad bas ne mogu da se setim kako se zove
<Githzerai> *bre
<radak> kako te zeza
<Githzerai> acinic: koji mint, tj okruženje
<radak> garant wine instalira
<gashoga> stane mi instalacija i izbaci mi neku glupost o euli
<acinic> Gnome 2, ovo staro
<Githzerai> ili ms fontove isl
<Githzerai> idi u /etc/default/grub
<Githzerai> dopiš
<Githzerai> gashoga: da nisi označio instalaciju kodeka i dr pri instalaciji?
<acinic> Moram da ovu Fedoru 15 probam i onda se odlucujem sta ce da bude default
<radak> pa stavi kvacicu i nasavi instalaciju
<acinic> Hvala ocu
<Githzerai> acinic: F15 je G3
<acinic> Da znam
<acinic> Probao sam alfu i meni je delovala ok
<gashoga> huh
<Githzerai> i meni beta nije htela da radi na mašini koja je svarila sve ostale distroe...
<acinic> samo mora da izadje final verzija pa da vidim koliko je g3 upotrebljiv
<Githzerai> gashoga: ako nisi, takav ekran ne postoji tokom instalacije
<Githzerai> da li imaš aktivnu vezu sa netom tokom installa?
<gashoga> naravno da imam
<radak> ako ti se unity ne svidja nece ni G3
<acinic> Ipak mi je komp za rad, mora da funkcionise
<gashoga> evo sad mi sc updata nesto i stoji tako
<gashoga> vrnci 200 godina
<acinic> A ne neke test varijante, brljanja i ostalo.
<Githzerai> gashoga: da li vidiš lampicu na ruteru/modemu da treperi
<Githzerai> tj skida li nešto?
<acinic> Ma imam veci prag tolerancije za Gnome 3
<acinic>  :)
<radak> acinic, kako si zezno mint
<acinic> Ma instalirao se kako treba
<acinic> Ispravno
<gashoga> nista neradi nisti skida
<acinic> Imao sam zvuk login ekrana za prijavu
<acinic> ono tup se culo
<Githzerai> možeš li da uslikaš ekran ikako, tipa mob i sl
<Githzerai> ?
<acinic>  :p
<acinic> E pa sam onda u grubu ubacio nomodeset, dopisao i dize se desktop
<acinic> I onda updejt pa drajver za grafu
<acinic> I evo radi ok
<gashoga> evo sec
<gashoga> majku mu sad nece ni preko terminala da mi otvori instalaciju
<Githzerai> misliš alternate?
<gashoga> matori ja se slabo razumem u ovo/ odjebo sma win7 i full presao na 11/
<gashoga> samo da se snadjem da upalim ovo da slikam da ti pokazem
<gashoga> pa mozes da me samaras po chatu
<gashoga> :(
<gashoga> pri instaliranju xchat sad mi izbacuje ovo
<gashoga> gashoga@gashoga:~$ sudo apt-get install xchat [sudo] password for gashoga:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<radak> ugasi sinaptic
<Githzerai> ili softverski centar
<gashoga> ugaseno mi je sve
<radak> da
<gashoga> idalje mi pokazuje to
<gashoga> sad cu da placem
<Githzerai> update manager
<Githzerai> sudo killall -9 dpkg
<gashoga> ocu plakati
<gashoga> Errors were encountered while processing:  man-db E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> zašto nisi sačekao da završi upgrade sistema?
<promis> Za eula se samo kaže OK
<radak> a sta da obrise ono lock
<Githzerai> uradi sudo apt-get update i sudo apt-get upgrade
<Githzerai> ma to je već obrisano, čim je prso dpkg
<radak> jest ga ....
<gashoga> jesam bot zesci?
<gashoga> slobodno recite necu se naljutiti
<Githzerai> ma jok, treba da vidiš dalibora, sad ga kickovao....
<gashoga> jbga ranije kad sma imao 10.04 sve ste mi pomogli i bilo je ok
<gashoga> sad nemam pojma kad je bio update
<gashoga> kad je prekinut
<gashoga> nista
<Githzerai> pa ponovi komande odozgo
<Githzerai>  <Githzerai> uradi sudo apt-get update i sudo apt-get upgrade
<gashoga> update hoce
<gashoga> upgrade nece
<gashoga> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<radak> ja tipujem da obrise ono lock
<Githzerai> gashoga: morao je reći bar još nešto
<Githzerai> radak: nije do toga, ima polomljen paket
<gashoga> gashoga@gashoga:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. 4 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 0 B of additional disk space will be used. Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temp
<Githzerai> ipak je radak u pravu
<olujicz> model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU         930  @ 2.80GHz
<radak> al ne znam komandu
<radak> ja to rucno radim
<olujicz> eh, pogrešan kanal :P
<Githzerai> samo je pitanje šta ti zaključava taj fajl, ajd na brzinu uradi reboot sistema
<gashoga> maeni nije problem da reinstal komp uvezbao sam se
<gashoga> :D
<gashoga> da ga opalim?
<radak> nemoj reinstal
<Githzerai> NIKAD REINSTALLL
<Githzerai> inače nikad neš ništa naučiti
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> svaki reinstall ubije po jedno malo mače....
<Githzerai> kučiće više i ne brojimo...
<gashoga> au znaci dosad sam trebao biti u hagu
<gashoga> :D
<promis> idemo dalje http://www.dodaj.rs/f/P/SE/w6FKvz9/screenshot.png xubuntu rula!
<gashoga> eto ja budala umesto da sam ostao na 10.04 ja edem ovna
* olujicz changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal ubuntu Zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Githz radi nadogradnju servera, sa namerom a gi ubuje na mestu | Vraćamo se za 10 min ;) | I vratili smo se. Githz nije bio uspešniji ovaj put... ali samo ovaj.
<gashoga> d piiip
<Ddpbf> :P
<Ddpbf> :>
* Ddpbf changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal ubuntu Zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org | Githz radi nadogradnju servera, sa namerom a gi ubuje na mestu | Vraćamo se za 10 min ;) | I vratili smo se. Githz nije bio uspešniji ovaj put... ali samo ovaj. Zorane, miran
<Githzerai> olujicz: sta sam zezno u topiku?
<Githzerai> gashoga: ponovi upgrade
<gashoga> isto
<Githzerai> pa majku mu
<Githzerai> otvori update-manager
<Githzerai> i pomeni mu majku (isključi ga)
<gashoga> kad sam u nejmu stojki da nema nista da se instal
<gashoga> a kad ga upgrejdujem
<gashoga> 1 not fully installed or removed.
<olujicz> Githzerai: jedno slovo si progutao :)
<Githzerai> olujicz: neko zanimljivo? :)
<olujicz> a je izrazito zanimljivo slovo
<olujicz> :p
<Githzerai> gashoga: lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-11
<gashoga> nista
<gashoga> odradio upgrade isto
<gashoga> majku mu
<Githzerai> ok
<acinic> odoh da spavam
<acinic> poz
<gashoga> z
<Githzerai> z acinic
<Githzerai> lsof |grep /var/cache/apt/lock
<acinic> rado bih se druzio joa ali ne mogu
<acinic> spava mi se mnogo
<Githzerai> jbg
<acinic>  :D
<radak> ovo je putanja do lock, ako to ganjas  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<gashoga> probali
<Githzerai> ganjam koji proces drži lock fajlove
<Githzerai> si probao zadnju narednbu gashoga
<Githzerai> ?
<gashoga> da
<gashoga> isto
<gashoga> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Githzerai> ma pitam te za izlaz naredbe......
<Ddpbf> gashoga: ај рестартуј рачунар
<Ddpbf> па пробај поново
<Githzerai> već jeste
<Ddpbf> хух
<gashoga> aj ponovo cu
<radak> laka vam noc
<gashoga> emem mu lebac nije hteo komp da se ugasi
<gashoga> :(
<gashoga> znaci gadno sam zasro?
<Githzerai> pa moguće, ali nemam dovoljno podataka da bih ti rekao tačno
<Githzerai> jel sad hoće upgrade?
<gashoga> sad je cist majku mu
<Githzerai> e fala q...
<Githzerai> jel uradio upgrade?
<gashoga> nema potrebe za upgrade kaze
<gashoga> 0
<Githzerai> ok, sad instaliraj Å¡ta si hteo
<Ddpbf> apt najmoćnij menadžer paketa ali i najlomiviji
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> U stvari, Å¡ta je bio problem na prvom mestu?
<Githzerai> ma apt je svirač
<Ddpbf> :>
<gashoga> oke uspeo sam xchat
<gashoga> to je najbitnije
<Githzerai> lol
<gashoga> da se nenebem preko zile
<gashoga> imam jendo glupo pitanje
<gashoga> gluplje od svega sto sam dosad uradio
<Githzerai> elem ako imaš pitanje: pitaj, ali nikad ne pitaj možeš li da pitaš... ;)
<gashoga> oke pa moram da pitam dal smem
<gashoga> jbga nov sma i smotan
<Githzerai> tasdtaura ima ograničen broj otkucaja :)
<gashoga> kako da dodam srpski latinicu i cirilicu
<gashoga> treba mi za maps
<Githzerai> da smo odbacivali sve nove i smotane, ljudska vrsta bi izmrla odavno...
<Githzerai> pa odeš u postavke tastature, odnosno regije i jezika...
<Ddpbf> err ko koristi juniti ovdje
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> pa zna da pomogne
<gashoga> Githzerai, fala
<Beretta021> dalibor pise latinicom
<Beretta021> ako se sad nisam slogirao necu nikad :)
<Ddpbf> Ај мали бановаћу те на гном
<Ddpbf> све са паклом и то на гедори
<Githzerai> misliš Unity?
<Beretta021> bio sam na gnome dosta
<Beretta021> hahahahah
 * Githzerai is listening to Hellequin by Therion on Sitra Ahra [Amarok]
<Githzerai> ene, ovo jošte radi...
<Ddpbf> шта је већа казна
<Ddpbf> гном или јунити питање је сад
<Ddpbf> :>
<Beretta021> unity mislim
<Beretta021> gnome se namesti pa bude kao kde
<Beretta021> xP
<Githzerai> one way ora another, KDE's gonna get ya...
<Beretta021> heheheh
<Beretta021> bezi bezi sticice te
<gashoga> Githzerai, jel mogu nekako da namestim ko na win da mogu da menajm sa jezika na jezik preko ctrl 123
<Githzerai> baš ctrl 1, ctrl2, ctrl3?
<gashoga> da?
<Githzerai> hm, nisam to dosad probao....
<gashoga> tako samo namestio kod w7
<Githzerai> koristiim rs i rs -latin, pa mi je alt+space dovoljno
<gashoga> posto na maps kad radim prvo pisem ulicu cirilicno pa latinicno
<gashoga> a kad se dopisujem sa ljucima koristim eng :D
<Githzerai> koliko rasporeda koristiš?
<gashoga> 3
<gashoga> cir lat eng
<gashoga> 123
<Githzerai> pa šta će ti eng, ako imaš srpski latinični?
<Beretta021> ja saltam na alt+shift
<Githzerai> Beretta021: widoozer
<gashoga> numem lat da koristim za kucanje :D
<Ddpbf> ахм
<Githzerai> svašta, pa 95% je sita
<Ddpbf> остала сила пакета иза оних ивичњака
<Ddpbf> која мора да с ручно врати
<Ddpbf> јооој
<Beretta021> Githzerai: pa pazi to kde nudi kao opciju nekako mi odgovara
<Beretta021> :P
<Githzerai> pas to je default na Winowima, u kdeu je ctrl+alt+K defalut
<Beretta021> komplikovano za prste jedne ruke
<Beretta021> potrefiti u mraku
<Beretta021> :D
<Githzerai> zato je alt+space najbolji
<Beretta021> hahaha
<Beretta021> navike... :D
<Ddpbf> jeste alt i razmak
<Ddpbf> to mu odma poda prste
<Ddpbf> али пробај то у конзерви
<Ddpbf> :P
<Githzerai> isključeno ;)
<Githzerai> inače menja kanal
<Beretta021> eto vidis da ne valja :P
<Ddpbf> ђе си искључио
<Ddpbf> Берета то је само један програм
<Githzerai> pa u postavkama prečica u Konverzaciji
<Ddpbf> хм то нисам видио
<Ddpbf> ал ће погледам
<Ddpbf> фала
<Githzerai> Nikad ne bi reko, ali Podešavanje -> Postavke prečica
<Ddpbf> :>
<Beretta021> hahahah
<Ddpbf> јупи
<Ddpbf> ставио сам шифт и размак да пребацује
<Githzerai> eto
<promis> prso xubuntu posle nadogradnje
<promis> rešeno ;)
<Githzerai> koliko jede xubuntu u zadnje vreme?
<promis> 252
<Githzerai> solidno...
<Githzerai> mada bi trebao mnogo manje...
<Githzerai> pretpostavljam da update-manager jede dosta
<Beretta021> ja ga gasim uvek :D
<promis> vbox izgeda ima podršku za opengl
<Githzerai> moj kde u kom trenutno kompajliram trenutno jede 301 mb rama, tako da...
<promis> rade točkovi
<Githzerai> promis: trebaju ona nova proširenja
<promis> proširenja mi je 4.0
<promis> a instalirao sam poslednju verziju 4.06
<promis> i prilikom instalacije guest additions prijavio je da pravi opengl
<Githzerai> to je to
<promis> proširenja su samo za usb, vrdp i pxe
<Githzerai> hm, mislim da je sad ubačeno i ovo u njih, proveri među instaliranim falovima
* Githzerai changed the topic of #ubuntu-rs to: Dobrodošli na kanal Ubuntu Zajednice Srbije http://www.ubuntu-rs.org
<promis> adios
<Githzerai> ln -s
<gashoga> sta da koristim kao zamenu za aimp?
<Githzerai> šta ti tsčno treba od playera, koje opcije?
<gashoga> da mogu lepu listicu da napravim
<gashoga> i da mogu da povucem vec gotovu pls
<Githzerai> hm, imaš, Exaile, Banshee, Amarok, DeadBeef
<Githzerai> U kom formatu ti je muzika?
<gashoga> mp3 wma
<Githzerai> onda može bilo koji
<gashoga> banshee je vec instaliran
<gashoga> ja sam ranije koristio audiacius
<Githzerai> pa jesi ga već probao?
<gashoga> u ovoj verziji je ocajan
<Githzerai> pa koristi audacious onda
<gashoga> banshee mi se nesvidja
<Githzerai> Å¡ta mu fali?
<gashoga> moracu amarko da metnem
<gashoga> pa sta da svevishnji
<gashoga> izgled mu fali
<gashoga> ranije je licio na winamp ili aimp
<Githzerai> pa imaš skinove, isto ko za Winamp
<gashoga> oho
<Githzerai> promeni u postavkama interfejs
<Githzerai> za Audacious pričam
<gashoga> da da cek da se snadjem
<gashoga> joj matori pa koliko ti zivaca imas
<gashoga> :D
<Githzerai> Videćerš kad ti stigne račun :P
<gashoga> dinara nemam
<gashoga> ;(
<Githzerai> onda bubreg :)
<Githzerai> Elem, ideš na View -> Interface -> Winamp Classic Interface
<gashoga> podesio
<Githzerai> eto
<gashoga> fala
<Githzerai> np
<gashoga> a jes lep majku mu
<gashoga> samo se treba privici na ovaj prelazak
<Githzerai> šta te koči?
<gashoga> zasad nista :D aircrack sam naucio
<gashoga> sad jos da naucim wep2
<Githzerai> wep, to onaj aparat ? :)
<gashoga> jes :D
<gashoga> ma ebu me komsije bile su zanimljive sa obicnim kljucevima
<gashoga> sad im neko utuvio u glavu da zakljucavaju sa tom 2 novom
<gashoga> sta im to treba
<gashoga> umesto na miru da nas puste mejl da pogledamo i tako to
<gashoga> :D
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> Btw, znaš da je to ilegalno?
<gashoga> stvarno?
<Githzerai> jbg
<gashoga> jel se to maze na lebac?
<gashoga> :D
<Githzerai> a da ne bismo došli bespotrebno u kick, ban ili sličnu situaciju, na ovom kanalu to više nećemo spominjati, OK ? ;)
<gashoga> razumem i nije mi tesko
<gashoga> nisam znao da to ne sme
<gashoga> ovde mislim
<gashoga> :D
<gashoga> ha bliks ode da spava mora pre 9 da ustane :D
<Githzerai> srećnik, ja ustajem u 6
<gashoga> i ja cu tako :D
<gashoga> samo su meni kazaljke sa petrovaradina :D
<Githzerai> odo da spavam
<Githzerai> ln -s
<ch4v1> dobar dan
<ch4v1> potrebna mi je hitna pomoc
<ch4v1> ceprkam vec pola sata i ne mogu da nadjem kako da podesim precicu za promenu rasporeda na tastaturi
<Ddpbf> одма питај
<Ddpbf> :)
<ch4v1> kao alt+shift u win-u
<Ddpbf> уф за јунити не знам
<ch4v1> gnome je
<Ddpbf> и то сам заборавио
<Ddpbf> чек сад ћу да погледам
<Ddpbf> иначе стандардна је
<Ddpbf> Ctrl+alt+K
<ch4v1> to sam nasao na netu i probao ali ne radi
<Ddpbf> само мало
<Ddpbf> нисам упалио гном двије године
<Ddpbf> :)
<ch4v1> ништа нашао сам извините на цимању
<Ddpbf> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-Aktivna-tastatura-u-panelu?pid=104611#pid104611
<Ddpbf> eh sad
<ch4v1> hvala
<ch4v1> хвала
<dejan-dexi> system preferenses keyboard layaut
<mikisid> pozzz svima
<mikisid> ima li neko problema sa kubuntu 11.04
<mikisid> da mu puca kde
<mikisid> kao da drajver strada
<mikisid> ili grafika
<mikisid> ali kada pustim film i u full crean
<mikisid> onda je sve uredu
<mikisid> Å¡to znaci da nije ni grafika ni drajver
<mikisid> nego kde
<Anpu> koja grafika i drajver?
<Anpu> System>Additional Drivers
<Anpu> u meniju
<Anpu> a kako ti "puca kde"? sta se desi?
<mikisid> jbg ne mogu baš da ti tačno objasnim šta se desi jednostavno imam silne račkice na desktopu
<promis> u filmu tron2 koriste neki unix ili šta već
<mikisid> to počne kada idem risaze nekog windowsa
<mikisid> Ima li još neko problema sa binarnim drajverima na Kubuntu 11.04?
<Ddpbf> па што ниси инсталирао драјвере
<Ddpbf> које ти је систем сам одабрао?
<Ddpbf> свако има проблема са драјверима са Нвидијног и атијевог сајта
<mikisid> ma binarni drajveri su problem
<mikisid> pogotovo ova poslednja verzija
<mikisid> nouveau mi se ne svidja jedino Å¡to ne mogu efekte imati
<mikisid> za sad
<mikisid> nadam se da ce i nvidia otvoriti kod kao Å¡to je uradio amd/ati
<mikisid> i asus
<mikisid> nerviraju me
<mikisid> :D
<promis> zar je ati otvorio kod?
<mikisid> davnih dana
<mikisid> deo koda su otvorili
<mikisid> tj amd a to ti je i ati
<mikisid> isti čip koriste
<mikisid> i deo koda je otvoren
<mikisid> za GNU/Linux
<Ddpbf> амд је купио ати
<mikisid> i asus sarađuje debelo sa GNU/Linux zajednicom
<mikisid> a amd i asus imaju dil tako da amd/asus postaje polako primarna konfiguracija na linuxu
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> sado polako i ja prelazim na ati sa nvidie
<mikisid> jedino mi to ostalo da promenim
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> Z
<mikisid> ooo githz ti mi trebas
<mikisid> imam problem sa kde+nvidia binarni drajver
<Githzerai> ajd
<mikisid> pa kad pokusam resize bilo koji windows onda kao da pukne kwin i sve neke tačkice i zamucen ekran
<mikisid> ne znam kako bi ga objasnio
<mikisid> sada sam na nouveau drajverima ali nemam efekte
<Githzerai> koja grafa?
<mikisid> bio sam instalirao 270 binarne drajvere sa nvidia sajta
<mikisid> 8500gt
<Githzerai> ok, da li si probao ona experimentalan proširenja za nouveau?
<mikisid> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLexgOxsZu0   uh malo da dodjem sebi :D
<mikisid> kakva prosirenja
<Githzerai> A za vlasnički si mogao da isključiš efekat promene veličine prozora, ako samo on zeza
<Githzerai> ma piše ti u džokeju
<mikisid> ma izgleda citav kde ima problem nvidia binarnim drajverima i na #kubuntu i na #gentoo-kde isti problemi se javljaju ali sa resize konzole
<Githzerai> za konzolu staviš neki drugi font, recimo dejavu-sans ili bitstream vera sans
<mikisid> eh sad si me zbunio
<mikisid> ja sam deinstalirao sve binarne pakete i ostavio nouveau i tako rešio problem
<Githzerai> dobro, ali sad znaš šta je... :)
<mikisid> ja te samo pitam da li si ti imao taj isti problem ili sličan i kako si ga rešio
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> ma ja sam trenutno na Nouveau isto
<mikisid> nervira me Å¡to nvidio ne otvara svoj kod pa onda nouveau drajveri sporo napreduju
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> a kažem ti: ako neki efekat zavitlava- isključiš ga
<mikisid> isključio sam sve efekte i bez efekata imao je taj problem
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> problem su binarni drajveri
<mikisid> tako svuda kažu
<Githzerai> pa jesu problem binarni drajveri, ali nisu načisto
<mikisid> ah
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> jedva čekam Gentoo+kde
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> šta će ti to u životu?
<mikisid> sourc distribucije se uklapaju u moju filozofiju korišćenja operativnog sistema
<mikisid> bar za sada
<mikisid> ne znam kako to da objasnim
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> probao sam arch ali mi je totalno neozbiljan
<Githzerai> Ali da li se višesatno kompajliranje uklapa u definiciju zdravog života? ;)
<Githzerai> Što ti je Arč neozbiljan, majke ti?
<mikisid> ne znam zašto
<mikisid> tako sam se osećao na njemu
<mikisid> totalno detinjast iskreno
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> A misliš da će Gentoo biti nešto drugačiji?
<mikisid> niti su mu paketi potpisani
<mikisid> znači sigurnosni propust ne mora a mo
<mikisid> že
<mikisid> da se
<mikisid> desi
<mikisid> časposla
<mikisid> lakše nego na bilo kom distrou
<Githzerai> e nemoj o potpisima, kad ne znaš o čemu pričaš. ;)
<Githzerai> da bi neko iskvario paket na taj način, mora prvo da probije zaštitu servera
<mikisid> pa jbg kada sigurnosni tim neke distribucije potpiše neki paket i stoji iza njega to mislim da je ozbiljnost zar ne
<Githzerai> a to se nije desilo od 2002. god, otkad Arč postoji
<mikisid> ne kudim ja arč
<Githzerai> A šta ćeš sa Gentooom gde mogućnost potpisivanja čak i ne postoji? ;)
<mikisid> imao sam loše iskustvo samo sa njim
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> gad nije hteo da se sruši
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> da li Gentoo ima sigurnosni tim?
<Githzerai> Arč je vanilla distro
<Githzerai> Gentoo je isto vanilla distro, samo e daje binarne pakete
<mikisid> sve je source Å¡to je najbitnije zar ne
<mikisid> ;)
<Githzerai> Gentoove skripte dobavljaju izvorni kod za čiju bezbednost je zadužen programer.
<Ddpbf> аман не лупетај
<mikisid> a može i binarno
<Githzerai> Što znači da ljudi iz Genooa nemaju uticaj na bezbednost koda
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: ko? :)
<Ddpbf> мик
<Ddpbf> *мики
<Ddpbf> вала више ми је до носа компиловање
<uros1> ddan ljudi
<Ddpbf> и тарбалије
<Githzerai> z uros1
<uros1> bolesno mi dete pa sedim kući
<uros1> i pajz ovo
<Ddpbf> а тек ловљење библиотеке икс ипсилон
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: Å¡ta, preko glave ti oxygen-appmenu? :)
<uros1> igrao se sa maemo kernelima
<Ddpbf> ма јок
<Githzerai> pa akd sam ti ja sve dostavio :)
<Ddpbf> сад треба да запишем неђе
<Githzerai> uros1: jesi mećao onaj power?
<Ddpbf> како се то ради повато сам зависности
<uros1> i poterao ono čudo na 1,200
<uros1> letiii
<Githzerai> i NAJVAŽNIJE, jesi stavljao plasma-active :P
<uros1> haha
<uros1> jok Unity ću da stavim
<uros1> kad bi se gađali tramvajima
<Ddpbf> уроше јеси наишо замјену за гном?
<uros1> merkam KDE
<uros1> ili XFCE
<Githzerai> mikisid: btw, da ne bude zabune: nepotpisivanje paketa nije dobro, i pacmanovi programeri rade na tome. Međutim, oko toga se digla prevelika buka bez previše razloga
<uros1> KDE vodi sa 7:3
<Githzerai> kde uvek vodi
<Githzerai>  :)
<Githzerai> taman kad dođeš na prez, dok melješ študentima da ti sve to podesim :P
<uros1> jašta
<uros1> oćeš na laptopu Unity ili KDE za prez?
<Githzerai> Ako staviš Unity nećemo imati prez, pućiće na 15%
<Ddpbf> :> :>
<Githzerai> :)
<uros1> nije puk`o u Boru majke mi
<mikisid> vidi ne kažem ništa protiv archa jednostavno radio je solidno i usput nisam ga mogao srušiti koliko god da se trudio ali jednostavno ne osećam se kao kod kuće kada ga koristim
<mikisid> za sada moj favorite distro je bio kubuntu
<mikisid> mada Debian mi je uvek bio iznad svih
<mikisid> sada ho
<Githzerai> mikisid: pa zašta si ga koristio?
<mikisid> da probam RR
<mikisid> i sada znam šta hoću
<Ddpbf> па користи кубунту
<Ddpbf> кубунту је солидан дистро
<mikisid> Source distro + RR
<Githzerai> pa video si RR, ako nisi uspeo da ga uništiš, to je valjda prednost !?
<mikisid> jeste solidan i preporučujem ga mnogima za početak
<Ddpbf> аман ајд компилуј један пакет из кде
<Ddpbf> па кад видиш како је то
<Githzerai> uros1: ma ovi Borani su čudni
<Ddpbf> онда ће ти изићи генту из главе
<Githzerai> imaju oni tamo nekih čudnih metala i tako to....
<uros1> vala super su nenad i punky
<Githzerai> mikisid: u prsavu je, da li si probao da kompiluješ Qt i video koliko to traje?
<uros1> pitaj oluju...
<mikisid> sve je spremno
<mikisid> čitav gento mi je spreman
<mikisid> jedino Å¡to imam trenutno problema sa pata hhdom
<mikisid> pa čekam do nedelje da mi stigne još jedan sata
<mikisid> ne brini već sam dve nedelje u chroot i na liv distru
<mikisid> ;)
<Githzerai> P.S. ako već sve kompiluješ, bolje da si stavio FreeBSD
<mikisid> pa razmišljao sam i o njemu
<mikisid> ali neka
<mikisid> za sada gentoo
<mikisid> možda nekad probam onaj stari čist UNIX
<mikisid> :D
<Ddpbf> да кад платиш масну лиценцу за њега
<mikisid> pa videćemo nešto
<mikisid> :D
<mikisid> pre bi za njega platio nego za dozu ;)
<Githzerai> znaš li pošto je? :)
<Githzerai> P.S. uz to ne znaš da je BSD zapravo UNIX, pošto ima sertifikat. ;)
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> za razliku od Linuksa, koji je samo unix-like, jer nema taj isti sertifikat saglasnosti sa POSIXom
<promis> lepo su sredili xubuntu 11.04
<Githzerai> a faktički jeste UNIX, jer je saglasnost sa POSIXom jedini pravi uslov da bi se neki sistem nazivao UNIXom
<Ddpbf> СКО, Систем V, БСД
<Ddpbf> ХП-УИкс
<Githzerai> Jedino što je licenca, odnosno provera saglasnosti skupa, pa je neće platiti dok se pakao ne zaledi :)
<Ddpbf> Тру64 Уникс
<Githzerai> Xenix
<Ddpbf> Чек Мак ОС дал је он усаглашен са посиксом?
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> On ima licencu
<Ddpbf> ал је крш
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> to je druga stvar
<mikisid> i BSD se plaća zar ne? ;)
<Ddpbf> само БСД-ови имају лиценцу
<Ddpbf> од слободних?
<Ddpbf> никад
<Ddpbf> то је најслободнија лиценца
<Ddpbf> ако се нешто изда под њом можеш да радиш шта ти драго
<Githzerai> Ne, FreeBSD je pod licencom saglasnom sa GPL
<Ddpbf> Јел?
<Githzerai> da
<Ddpbf> па зар није под бсд лиценцом?
<Githzerai> slobodnom bsd licencom, koja je saglasna sa gpl
<Githzerai> imaš i neslobodnu bsd licencu
<Ddpbf> аха
<Githzerai> pod kojom je izvorni bsd
<mikisid> o tome ti i kažem
<mikisid> ;)
<mikisid> ni free bsd nije pod unix licencom :P
<mikisid> nego gpl
<mikisid> :P
<Githzerai> e, aj nemoj molim te
<Githzerai> FreeBSD je nastao iz izvornog BSD
<mikisid> :D :P
<Ddpbf> аман и сам БСД (оригинални) је сад сслободан
<Ddpbf> мики не лупетај
<Githzerai> Nije
<mikisid> znam da pre nekako hteo sam bsd skinuti i morao sam platiti za njega
<Ddpbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Berkeley_Software_Distribution
<mikisid> o tome ti pričam
<Ddpbf> Historically closed source, gradual transition to open source from 1991 on.
<mikisid> zašto bi se onda ovaj zvao freebsd
<Ddpbf> па и ред хет је под гпл
<Ddpbf> па се плаћа
<Ddpbf> то нема никакве везе са плаћањем
<mikisid> ja ti kažem da nisam mogao uopšte da ga skinem
<Ddpbf> free as freedon naot as in free beer
<mikisid> BSD
<Githzerai> mikisid: FreeBSD je nastao od izvornog BSDa
<mikisid> a zašto je onda free
<mikisid> mislim FreeBSD
<mikisid> šta je to u njemu slobodno a šta nije na ovičnom BSD
<Githzerai> GNU je nastao pisanjem novog koda na osnovu postojećih Unix alatki
<Githzerai> FreeBSD je nastao pisanjem novog koda na osnovu postojećih BSD alatki
<Ddpbf> стара бсд лиценца је имала
<Ddpbf> клаузулу за рекламе
<Ddpbf> зато је некомпатибилна са ОЈЛ (ГПЛ)
<Ddpbf> јел тако некако било Гиц?
<Githzerai> Izvorna BSD licenca je pisana na osnovu Unixove licence, i mnogo je neslobodnija od toga...
<Githzerai> obzirom da je izvorni BSD koristio dosta Unix koda
<Githzerai> FreeBSD je praktično pročišćeni BSD, u kome je sav neslobodan kod zamenjen slobodnim alatkama
<Githzerai> Ponajpre u BSDovom kernelu
<Ddpbf> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BSD_licenses#4-clause_license_.28original_.22BSD_License.22.29
<Ddpbf> мовдје каже да их је столма напао баш због 4 клаузуле
<Ddpbf> и следећа је имала само прве три
<Ddpbf> НетБСД је био под старом БСД
<olujicz> fora je što bsd možeš da zatvoriš, zato ih je on napao
<Githzerai> pa 4 klauzule su definicaj slobode
<Githzerai> obzirom da nisu mogli da prekroje licencu, prekrojili su kod
<Ddpbf> хех
<mikisid> E sada pitanje, Å ta je Mac OS X? UNIX, BSD, GNU/Linux?
<Githzerai> jbt, gtk2 kojem je izvorni kod 17MB se kompilira duže od Qta kome je kod 204MB....
<Ddpbf> Мек ОС 10 је Мек ОС
<olujicz> mach kernel :)
<Ddpbf> а његов микрокернел је заснован на БСД
<olujicz> next step + malo su kraduckali od bsd
<Githzerai> zapravo na QNXu
<olujicz> "malo"
<Ddpbf> и платили су сертификат да су Уникс
<Ddpbf> са друге старне Линукс који је длеко сличнији
<Ddpbf> није
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> Ceniš? ;)
<mikisid> Mac OS X is the world’s most advanced operating system. Built on a rock-solid UNIX foundation and designed to be simple and intuitive, it’s what makes the Mac innovative, highly secure, compatible, and easy to use. Quite simply, there is nothing else like it.
<Githzerai> mikisid: nemoj reklame
<mikisid> ovo nije reklama
<mikisid> nego Å¡ta oni ka
<mikisid> žu
<mikisid> da su
<Githzerai> pa reklama :)
<mikisid> nema razlog da ih reklamiram
<Ddpbf> види, има каноникалов бот који
<Ddpbf> све снима дакле сад бисмо морали да те избацимо
<Ddpbf> чисто да ми не страдамо
<mikisid> jbg gde je onda sloboda govora
<mikisid> nisam zaposlen u mac niti imam bilo kakve benificije da bi ih reklamirao
<Ddpbf> тамо нема бенефиција
<mikisid> mi smo ovde raspravljali o sistemima
<Ddpbf> момак који је изгубио
<Ddpbf> нови ајфон
<mikisid> pa ako je canonical tako zagoreo onda me izbacite Å¡ta sad
<Ddpbf> се сам убио да га они не докаче
<mikisid> po meni je GNU/Linux zajednica mnogo neozbiljna što se tiče svog sistema
<mikisid> umesto da se ujedine distribucije i da se stvori jedan distro koji če urnisati ove sisteme u okruženju
<mikisid> oni prckaju sa mnogo malih distroa i sapar većih koji ne mogu da naude velikim operativnim sistemima
<uros1> a sloboda?
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/2071
<Anpu> poenta i jeste u raznovrsnosti, svako moze da nadje nesto za sebe
<uros1> novo dete stglo
<Githzerai> A koga briga za „velike“ sistema?
<Githzerai> koristim GNU/Linuks jer mi odgovara takav kakav je...
<mikisid> bolje da se jedan izvorni sistem kreira na koji će se po volji korisnika dodavati okruženje
<mikisid> i to je to
<mikisid> ovako je mnogo ljudi podeljeno na mnogo strana i efekat je mnogo manji
<Anpu> nije samo razlika u okruzenju
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/2071
<Ddpbf> ма разлика је само у томе што ће убунту сад да пружа закрпе
<Ddpbf> за лубунту-десктоп породицу апкета
<olujicz> ima dosta razlika među distribucijama
<olujicz> negde su razlike samo okruženje i desktop sitnice
<olujicz> ali neke se totalno razlikuju
<mikisid> znam da ima ali zašto se ne sakupe sve dobre stvari i napravi jedan pravi distro da prestavlja GNU/Linux i to je to
<Anpu> a zasto bi sve u jedan?
<olujicz> to je sloboda
<olujicz> samo koristi onaj koji je njemu najbolji
<olujicz> samo/svako
<Githzerai> bbs, odo u logoutin
<Githzerai> jel neku uspeo da natera FF i TB da rade sa appmenijem?
<uros1> ja
<uros1> out of box na clean install
<Githzerai> Å¡ta si mu radeo?
<Githzerai> Huh, pitanje je šta tačno dolazi default
<mikisid> kako da instaliram 3d na nouveau
<Githzerai> naterao sam na Arču oxygen da koristi appmenu za KDE, Qt ii GTK aplikacije, ali ova dva neće nikako...
<Githzerai> mikisid: upotrebi džokej
<mikisid> lol kakav džokej
<Githzerai> Additional Drivers
<Githzerai> jockey-kde
<Githzerai> odnosno jockey-gtk
<mikisid> Experimental 3D supoort for Nvidia cards
<mikisid> ?
<Githzerai> da
<mikisid> odo onda restart da vidim Å¡ta je uradio
<Ddpbf> Слобо како ти ради на гтк апликацијама апмени?
<Githzerai> dobro
<Ddpbf> мислим како си га натјерао?
<Githzerai> appmenu-gtk
<Ddpbf> ау
<Ddpbf> и то сад треба да се компилује?
<Githzerai> pa ako si na *buntu, imaš ga u riznicama
<Ddpbf> е да
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai uteko: Odsutan za sada
<promis> izašao je lyx 2.0
<jocile> promis: hvala za lyx 2.0, upravo vidim da je: open source document processor i de na mnogim platformama!
<uros11> Dobro vece
<gashoga> brovece
<uros11> Radi like ovo
<uros11> Radi...
<Githzerai> Ojzdra
<Githzerai> Testiram nešta ovaj telepathy-kde, da vidim u kakvom je stanju
<Githzerai> Ko će da me cimne na jabber, gtalk ili msn pa da vidimo ? :)
<Githzerai> Niko nije zaintersovan za malo igranja? :)
<radak> sta je telephaty-kde ;(
<Githzerai> Telepathy je novi IM sistem
<Githzerai> za podrškom za sve poznatije protokole
<radak> evo gledam kao da ga instaliram
<Githzerai> ukjljučujući chat, audio i videro pozive....
<Githzerai> radak: na čemu si?
<radak> gnome
<Githzerai> 3 ?
<radak> ne obici i unity
<radak> moze li na gnom
<Githzerai> tek je u Gnomu 3 integrisan na pravi način (zajedno sa empathyjem)
<radak> moze li kubuntu
<Githzerai> može, ako nađeš pakete ili iskompajliraš.
<Githzerai> obzirom da je KDE frontend još u razvoju, treba da bude spreman za 4.7
<radak> nece biti problem samo da ne trazi puno zavisnosti
<Githzerai> sad ću baš da pogledam šta se nudi
<Githzerai> pogledaj ppa riznice
<radak> polako dok  svarim engleski
<Githzerai> hm, kažu da može i u G2 preko empathyja
<radak> jesu ga zakomlikovali oko skidanja
<Githzerai> čega?
<promis> ah, thunar, baš me je razočarao što ne pamti za svaki folder posebno način prikaza
<radak> telephaty
<promis> a ovaj keyboard switcher menja raspored kako mu ćefne
<Githzerai> radak: šta tačno zeza
<radak> morao sam se registrovati
<Githzerai> gde??
<radak> nisam mogao drugacije da nadjem
<radak> https://www.ohloh.net/p/telepathy
<radak> jel to to
<Githzerai> ma jok bre
<Githzerai> http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<radak> odatle i skidam
<radak> ttp://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Git
<radak> ja ne vidim drugu mogucnost
<Githzerai> to je to, mad pogledaj u sinaptiku Å¡ta veli
<promis> moraće xfce još da raste da stigne gnome
<Githzerai> Ne puno
<promis> slažem se ne puno
<promis> ali ima još sitnica
<Githzerai> najviše nervira krut desktop
<promis> jeste nekako je krut
<promis> ali ne znam zašo
<Githzerai> ikonice u tačno određenoj virtuelnoj mreži
<radak> ima telepathy-gnome, moze li to
<promis> ali mi to ne smeta toliko
<Githzerai> radak: to ti je to ;)
<Githzerai> i kao frontend koristi empathy
<Githzerai> promis: nije strašno
<radak> sad cu da ga puknem
<Githzerai> mada najviše nedostaju svi apleti za paneli i neke druge sitnice iz Gnoma
<promis> ne smeta mi krutost, koliko mi smeta Å¡to proizvoljno menja raspored taststure
<promis> kao da ima tajmer
<promis> pamti samo 5 minuta
<Githzerai> zar nema da postaviš globalno, sparam prema trenutnom prozoru?
<Githzerai> *spram
<promis> ima globalno ali ja hoću da imam po prozoru
<Githzerai> aha
<promis> i on zaboravi
<Githzerai> pa trebalo bi da ima oboje
<promis> pa ima ali zaboravlja
<Githzerai> hm, to je ondak BUG
<promis> prebaci na default
<promis> sigurno je
<promis> i nema menu edit
<promis> moram da ubacujem pre;ice u terminalu
<promis> eto
<promis> opet izgubio slova
<Githzerai> mislim da ovi moji arčeri pakuju alacarte-xfce
<promis> сад сам ставио глобално
<promis> па да видим колико ће да траје
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<gashoga> jel treba drajvere ja neke da doinstaliram na laptopu?
<promis> koja grafička, koji sistem?
<gashoga> ah fak nemam pojma koja je graficka
<gashoga> a sad sam napravio glupost
<gashoga> kucao sam gashoga@gashoga:~$ DISPLAY=:0 metacity --replace &
<gashoga> [1] 3852
<gashoga> gashoga@gashoga:~$ Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x38000eb (CS 1.6 mal); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<gashoga> Window manager warning: Treating resize request of legacy application 0x38000eb (CS 1.6 mal) as a fullscreen request
<gashoga> i izgubio sve sa ekrana sto je bilo
<gashoga> imam samo ff i xchat upaljen
<gashoga> i mogu da alttabujem
<gashoga> :(
<gashoga> a koji sam bolid
<gashoga> kako sad ovo da vratim na ubuntu?
<gashoga> moze neko da pomogne?
<gashoga> nista odoh da placem
<gashoga> fak je restart keva :D
<promis> mogao si samo logout
<gashoga> nisam mogao
<gashoga> al necemo o tome :D
<gashoga> kako da vidim koja mi je graficka
<promis> lscpi
<promis> pa traži vga
<gashoga> No command 'lscpi' found, did you mean:
<gashoga>  Command 'lscpu' from package 'util-linux' (main)
<gashoga>  Command 'lscp' from package 'nilfs-tools' (universe)
<gashoga>  Command 'lspci' from package 'pciutils' (main)
<gashoga> lscpi: command not found
<gashoga> da me ebes ne znam sta da radim
<promis> izvini
<promis> lspci
<gashoga> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4500 Series]
<radak> telepathy PPA za ubuntu  https://launchpad.net/~telepathy/+archive/ppa
<promis> gashoga: dobro. šta sad. da li da instaliraš vlasnički drajver?
<gashoga> instalirao sam neki ponudjeni
<promis> to ti je to onda
<gashoga> ok fala
<promis> jel ima nešto da ne radi?
<gashoga> izvini za cim
<promis> od hardvera?
<gashoga> pa citam po forumima za cs na linuxu, ebe me fps
<gashoga> samo software
<gashoga> hardware je ok
<promis> onda ti ne treba nikakavi drugi drajveri
<promis> što se tiče cs-a meni zna da ponekad secka kad se priklučim na neki server
<promis> onda sačekam jednu rundu i to prestane samo od sebe
<gashoga> fps mi ~20
<promis> gashoga: koji wine, koja verzija cs? probaj da ga stavi[ da bude u prozoru a ne ceo ekran
<gashoga> promis, ne nzam koja je verzija wine
<promis> wine --version
<gashoga> 1.2.2
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-12
<promis> iste su nam verzije
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<gashoga> pa ebem li ga sto li me keca
<gashoga> nego kako da ga stavim da bude u prozoru?
<promis> idi u options, kartica video, [tikliraj run in windos
<promis> window
<promis> probaj da isključiš compiz ako ti je uključen
<promis> a sigurno jeste ako koristiš unity
<srele> kako se iskljucuje compiz kod unity-a?
<Githzerai> nikako, jer je Unity priključak za Kompiz
<srele> aham
<srele> malo mi sporo radi Unit-y pa koristim classic sesiju ali kad ukinu to morace se menjati distribucija
<Githzerai> pa pređi ko čovek na KDE....
<srele> probao sam jednom kde al mi je nekako prenabudzen kako bih rekao
<srele> "svez" sam na linux-u pa sam tek navikao na ovaj gnome
<Githzerai> gde prenabudžen, nisi ti dobro pogledao Unity....
<srele> ali razmisljam da predjam na arch, svidela mi se instalacija
<Ddpbf> ако си навикао на тај гном
<Ddpbf> почни да се одвикаваш
<Githzerai> svrni na #archlinux-rs da te uputimo, ali na arču je sad Gnom 3
<srele> a kakav je taj gnome3 ?
<Githzerai> koji je bagovitiji od Unityja
<Beretta021> nestabilan
<Beretta021> kao kde 4.0
<Beretta021> :)
<Ddpbf> и сличан јунитију
<Githzerai> i ne liči na Gnom2
<Ddpbf> а нема компиза
<Beretta021> tako da je kde
<Beretta021> izlaz
<Githzerai> i pride nema klasičnu sesiju
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> KDE ili XFCE trenutno, mada je prvi uvek pravi izbor...
<Ddpbf> ако ти срце куца за два панела
<Beretta021> :D
<Ddpbf> преполови га
<Ddpbf> :>
<Beretta021> ima onaj qtpanel ko na gnome je :P
<srele> a na archu ne moze da se instalira KDE ?
<Githzerai> Å to ne bi mogao?
<Beretta021> ja teram kde na archu
<Ddpbf> и ја
<Githzerai> Mi imamo nova izdanja KDEa i pre objave tih izdanja na kde.org ;)
<Ddpbf> и гицераи
<srele> pa znaci to bi mi bilo najbolje
<Ddpbf> а чак и панки
<Ddpbf> :>
<srele> da ne prelazim na kubuntu nego na arch + KDE
<srele> a da li mogu da koristim Openbox kao WE on mi se svideo jer bas volim jednostavnost
<srele> WM*
<Githzerai> U KDEu?
<srele> pa da
<Githzerai> može, mada nema smisla...
<srele> pa kad nabavim slobodnog vremena trebacete mi da ja to lepo podesim :)
<Githzerai> ojadiš KWin na taj nivo i isto ti dođe
<Githzerai> aupm Kopeteiskompajliraj se više....
<Githzerai> osedeh...
<srele> A koja je razlika izmedju Gnome i Kde sto se tice programa ?
<srele> Da li cu moci da koristim Gnome programe na kde-u ?
<Githzerai> Kao Å¡to si koristio KDE programe na Gnomu
<srele> pa i nisam
<srele> ja mislim
<srele> nisam ja puno na linux-u 2-3 meseca mozda
<Githzerai> Pa Kernel, ime ti govori :O
<promis> e, sad
<Githzerai> Može bre, sve je to saglasno
<Githzerai> ja standardno koristim Gimp, FF i LibreO koji su svi GTK programi
<Githzerai> mada ako nisi do sada, red je da probaš i KDE programe
<srele> pa trenutno mi ovi programi zadovoljavaju potrebe
<promis> ja imam instalirano samo kdenlive
<promis> mada crkava
<Ddpbf> ццц
<Ddpbf> немаш амарок
<Ddpbf> ко није имо амарок
<srele> to je onaj music player ?
<Githzerai> promis: Å¡to zeza kdenlive?
<Ddpbf> тај ко да није инсталиро линукс
<promis> di znam
<promis> samo se ugasi
<Githzerai> to je TAJ music player
<Ddpbf> то је плејер све остало су блиједе сијенке
<Githzerai> promis: pa zar nemaš nikakav output
<srele> ja ovde ne koristim banshee
<srele> nego onaj movie player
<srele> :)
<srele> navikao sam na Media player na windows-u a ne na winampo
<promis> prima koliko ho'e[ ali piše da nije useful
<srele> mada moram vam priznati
<srele> svidja mi se logo amaroka :)
<Githzerai> promis: gdb često sere, da izvineš, samo ti sastavi output na pastebin pa da vidimo
<promis> već su se žalili na forumu, ali im niko ne odogocara
<Ddpbf> па та иконица је амарок
<promis> to mi je na drugom sistemu
<Ddpbf> на ескимском вук
<promis> jedino da rebutam
<Ddpbf> пс
<Ddpbf> има фолксвагенов џип амарок
<Githzerai> nastao nakon programa
<Ddpbf> :)
<Githzerai> Amarok je mitski vuk u eskimskoj mitologiji
<Githzerai> i čuveni (i legendarni) album Majka Ofilda
<Githzerai> po kome je program Amarok dobio ime
<promis> jel nisam znao da ima taj album
<Ddpbf> и наравно најбољи музички плејер у историји
<Githzerai> 1991 izdat
<Ddpbf> :>
<srele> oldfild ?
<promis> ajde da rebutam pa da ti zalepim output
<srele> the song of the sun ?
<Githzerai> promalo "d"
<Githzerai> i "k"
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> a pa znam tog
<srele> imam par pesama od njega
<Githzerai> taj srele ;)
<srele> :)
<srele> dobar sam
<Githzerai> inače, ceo album je jedna pesma koja traje negde oko 70 min, kolko se sećam
<Githzerai> uteče promis
<srele> Znaci preporucujete mi arch+kde
<Githzerai> a, ošo po output
<srele> ja cu probati to na virtuelnoj masini
<Githzerai> srele: probaj prvo Kubuntu, jerbo je arč za one koji imaju malo više iskustva sa Linuksom, bez uvrede
<Ddpbf> ама ако ти се да само буљиш у пакман
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> слободно
<srele> meni onaj pacman nekako lep
<srele> prilicno ejdnostavan za upotrebu
<Githzerai> možeš da probaš novi SimplyMEPIS
<srele> tako se meni cini
<Ddpbf> па добро једноставан јесте
<Githzerai> nije baš, kad ti svesno roknu konflikt pri nadogradnji, čisto da se zabaviš...
<Ddpbf> али на арчу сваког дана пржи
<Ddpbf> увијек има нешто ново
<Ddpbf> :>
<Ddpbf> и све ти је ванила
<srele> vanila ?
<Ddpbf> мора сам да подесиш
<Githzerai> nema čokolade i lešnika
<Ddpbf> фабрички
<Githzerai> nije krpljeno
<Ddpbf> :)
<srele> aha
<srele> kontam
<srele> sve je "uradi sam "
<Githzerai> to
<Ddpbf> за подешавања
<Ddpbf> генту је уради сам све
<Ddpbf> :>
<srele> e za taj sam cuo
<srele> i znam da sve mora posebno
<srele> da se kompajlira
<Githzerai> ne
<Ddpbf> ма ствар је у томе да сам мораш да компилујеш читав систем
<Githzerai> arč ima isto binarne pakete
<Ddpbf> он мисли на Генту
<Githzerai> aha, sry
<Ddpbf> генту, то кад те оставе пријатељи
<Githzerai> gento ti je get a code, lose a life ili slično...
<Ddpbf> останеш без посла
<Ddpbf> шутне те цура
<Githzerai> roditelji odreknu
<Githzerai> stolkman zaboravi
<Ddpbf> а социјалну дајеш за струју и интернет
<Githzerai> *stolmanž
<srele> haha
<Githzerai> bem ti prste
<srele> btw, hvala za savet
<srele> i jos jedna stvar, Ddpbf svaka cast sto sve pises na cirilici i sto koristis lokalizovano okruzenje
<Ddpbf> ехм па нисам једини
<Ddpbf> и Гиц има локализовано
<Ddpbf> (чак и преводи)
<srele> meni bi teze bilo preci na lokalizovani linux nego sa win da predjem na linux
<Githzerai> uobičajena zabluda
<Ddpbf> па добро то је ствар ћеифа
<Githzerai> ja sam prešao za dva dana samo zato što su mi rekli da ne mogu
<Ddpbf> (цитрам Часлава)
<srele> znam jednom sam dosao kod druga
<srele> kao nesto da mu uradim na kompu a on ima srpski windows
<srele> pa ja nisam znao gde je control panel
<srele> ali nista
<srele> znaci kao da sam dosao na totalno strani sistem
<Githzerai> meni je teže bilo ostaviti ćelavušu ngo preći na lokalizovano sučelje...
<Ddpbf> пс
<Ddpbf> некако не стигосмо рећи
<Ddpbf> прије него што промијениш дистро
<Ddpbf> пробај кубунту
<Githzerai> rekao
<srele> receno mi je
<Ddpbf> аха
<srele> hvala :)
<Githzerai> :)
<Githzerai> ajde kopete, ajde slave ti....
<srele> cim se zavrsi seminarski precicu na kubuntu
<Githzerai> i odma te ženimo...
<srele> ha
<Ddpbf> ако некад пожелиш да компилујеш оксиген мени апликација
<srele> probao sam kubuntu jednom ali ona plazma ludila mi se nisu svidela
<Ddpbf> кубунту ће ти уштедити на хлађењу компа
<Ddpbf> :>
<Githzerai> srele: pa nemoj ih koristit, ne zna Å¡to te plazma nervira...
<Ddpbf> па кде ти је исти и на арчу и на кубунтуу и на гентуу и мепису
<srele> ma namesticu ja sve to
<Ddpbf> (само је на сусеу покварен)
<Ddpbf> еј зелени кде
<srele> pogasim ja sve to i izgleda mi ko ovaj gnome i super
 * Githzerai baš voli kad svi Gnomovi ćute dok KDE banda Kolo vodi....
<Ddpbf> или још лакше
<Ddpbf> користи опенбокс мјесто квина
<Ddpbf> само му тури оксигн тему
<Githzerai> Ddpbf: to je nebuloza
<Githzerai> bolje da ojadi kwin
<srele> e to sam i ja kontao
<srele> da ojadim taj kwin
<srele> nego da ga prelepim openbox-om
<Githzerai> očigledno nisi svestan šta sve KWin radi...
<promis> Githzerai: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606324/
<Ddpbf> ctrl+alt+f12
<Githzerai> ako odbacimo šarene efekte, koji su reklama, KWin je daleko najnapredniji slobodni menadžer prozora trenutno ;)
<Githzerai> promis: saj da vidim
<promis>  Version 0.8
<promis> segmentirao se
<Githzerai> promis: jel to kdenlive iz riznica ili?
<promis> ne iz ppa
<promis> neki njihov to je najnovija verija
<Githzerai> hm, koji papa?
<promis> onaj iz riznica radi
<Githzerai> greška u pakovanju, ili je u međuvremenu bila nadogradnja koju papa nije ispratio
<Githzerai> verovatno nadogradnja Qta ililibc6
<promis> http://ppa.launchpad.net/sunab/kdenlive-release/ubuntu
<djura-san> Githzerai: hoy. Jel amarok može da uzbacuje statistiku od slušanim pesama u html formatu?
<djura-san> *i
<djura-san> *o
<Githzerai> mislimda imaš skriptu na kde-{apps,look}.org
<djura-san> aham
<Githzerai> mad je sad ubacuje direktno u fajl
<djura-san> što znači da mogu da drpim skriptu sa kde look/app i da je adaptiram
<djura-san> najs :)
<djura-san> okay hvala
<srele> Laku noc, pozdrav i hvala :)
<promis> Githzerai: to se dešava kada hoću da uvezem fajl u projekat, inače se program pokreće.
<Githzerai> jel to ovaj repo ppa:sunab/kdenlive-release
<promis> da
<Githzerai> hm...
<promis> ali se odmah sruši čim obeležim fajl u dijalogu
<promis> isključio sam mu sve te neke previeve, ali i dalje isto
<Githzerai> koja ti je verzija libmlt?
<promis> 0.7.0-0ubuntu0~sunab~lucid4
<promis> i on je od njih
<Githzerai> U bre, verovatno zato i zeza
<Githzerai> mator libmlt na Lucidu
<Githzerai> to je verovatno libmlt3
<promis> nije 4 je
<Githzerai> #1  0x00007f7b169073e8 in ?? #1  0x00007f7b169073e8 in ?? () from /usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so() from /usr/lib/mlt/libmltsdl.so
<Githzerai> #11 0x00007f7b39e9bfed in Mlt::Frame::get_image(mlt_image_format&, int&, int&, int) () from /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.3
<Githzerai> a on poziva trojku !?
<Githzerai> ls  /usr/lib/libmlt*
<promis> libmlt.so.4 => /usr/lib/libmlt.so.4 (0x00007f853f504000)
<promis> 	libmlt++.so.3 => /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.3 (0x00007f853f2e4000)
<promis> /usr/lib/libmlt.so.0.7.0  /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.0.7.0  /usr/lib/libmlt++.so.3  /usr/lib/libmlt.so.4
<Githzerai> Hm, nešto zeza oko toga, vidiš da niti pucaju odmah nakon učitavanja libmlt
<promis> pa ja mogu da deinstaliram mlt3
<promis> valjda neće niko da ga traži :D
<Githzerai> probajm ada...
<Githzerai> mada
<promis> mada je i ta trojka došla od njih
<Githzerai> pa jeste, zato me buni...
<promis> ali ne mogu da ga deinstaliram jer vidiš gore sam ispisao da je vezna i za trojku
<Githzerai> nisi probao da ga ručno izgradiš?
<Githzerai> kdenlive?
<promis> verovatno će da se žali pri pokretanju da mu fajli ta trojka
<promis> nisam ga kompajlirao
<Githzerai> najverovatnije
<promis> šta znam možda je glomazan
<Githzerai> nije toliko
<promis> nešto sumnjam da ću da dobijem nešto time
<Githzerai> imaš čak i build skriptu da ubrza
<Githzerai> pa ostaviš ga preko noći da završi, app
<Ddpbf> чек јел то луцид?
<Ddpbf> на луциду је стар кут
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> o da, Dalibor me dobro podseti
<Githzerai> mnogo mator Qt, verovatno zato puca sijalog
<Ddpbf> терба му ризница са новим кутом
<Githzerai> *dijalog
<Ddpbf> мислим да има
<Ddpbf> кубунту бекпортс
<Ddpbf> или овај обични бекпорт са кде 4.5
<Ddpbf> за луцид
<Ddpbf> самим тим и Кут 4.7
<Githzerai> trebalo bi da je dosta
<promis> qt4 462
<Githzerai> dovoljno
<promis> to mi je instalirano
<Githzerai> hm...
<Ddpbf> треба му 4.7
<Ddpbf> бар на убунтуу
<Githzerai> misliš?
<Githzerai> ne verujem da je toliko nesaglasno
<Ddpbf> па гледам зависности
<Githzerai> pa ako je repo za lucid, verovatno su komplilirali na osnovu lucida
<promis> pa mislim što ga ovaj pakuje za lucid ako neće da radi
<Githzerai> pa to
<Ddpbf> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/kdenlive
<Ddpbf> чек да видим тај ппа
<promis> inače taj ppa je naveden na njihovoj web strani
<promis> kao recommended
<Githzerai> pa jeste, baš zato je čudno...
<promis> ček da vidim na forumu da nisu nešto odgovorili za ovaj problem
<promis> this might be specific to your environment.
<Githzerai> stavi fluxbox ili openbox privremeno, pa probaj iz njega
<Githzerai> ili iz twm ili nečeg
<Githzerai> čisto da odbaciš varijable okruženja
<promis> inače predhodna verzija iz ovog ppa je radila
<Githzerai> hm, ko će ga znati...
<Githzerai> Zavisi od        : kdebase-runtime  mlt  dvgrab  qjson  qimageblitz
<Githzerai> kaže na arču
<Githzerai> Verzija          : 0.7.2-1
<Githzerai> za mlt
<Githzerai> reci mi odakle je ffmpeg?
<promis> 0.6.1 in nekog ppa, koće ga znati
<Githzerai> to može biti problem, obzirom da je u kdenlive riznici njihov
<Githzerai> mada opet
<promis> taj je samo zbog nekih vlasničkih kodeka
<promis> koji me trenutno i ne zanimaju, i aktiviraju se samo pri exportu
<Githzerai> opet, ako si pokupio so bump
<promis> nisam razumeo
<Githzerai> sad em pojasnim
<Githzerai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/606330/
<Githzerai> ako se neka od cifri internih so bilioteka promenila između dve gradnje ffmpega, dolazi do problema
<Githzerai> tkz, so bump
<Githzerai> recimo dignu libavformat.so.52.104.0 na libavformat.so.52.104.1
<Githzerai> i onda se viši program u lancu poziva na staru oznaku
<Githzerai> jer je na nju linkovan
<Githzerai> zato i jeste nezgodan ubuntu po pitanju kodeka, zbog potreb za dodatnim riznicama i milosti programera da sve drže pod konac...
<promis> mogu da probam da iskompajliram samo kdenlive, a ne i ffmpeg, mlt, freior
<Githzerai> pa to je ideja
<Githzerai> samo sučelje, ne i zavisne programe
<Beretta021> e momcovi imate ln -s od mene
<Githzerai> aj pa tako
<promis> Githzerai: iskompaljirao sam sinoć kdenlive i opet je segmentirao, ali ovaj put na drugom mestu u qt
<promis> instalirao sam posle u 11.04 i tamo radi
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
 * Githzerai uteko:
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
 * Githz|away uteko:
<Githzerai> A BRE KAD ZABAGUJE...
<Githzerai> promis: de je sad pukao?
<promis> Githzerai: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606504/
<Githzerai> ovde ti nešto Qt zeza, al gadno...
<Githzerai> upadne u petlju
<Githzerai> koji je tačno Qt?
<Githzerai> Doduše, rešen je problem sa mlt
<promis> Qt version 4.6.2.
<Githzerai> možeš li negde da nađeš 4.6.3?
<promis> nem ogu 4.7
<promis> video sam da ima 4.7
<Githzerai> pardon, 4.7.3
<promis> aha
<promis> saću da vidim koja je
<Githzerai> ne bi bilo loše, jer se na par mesta po internetu nađu slučni izlazi za 4.6.2
<promis> trenutno mogu da nabavim 4.7.0
<Githzerai> probaj makar njega
<promis> plašim se da mi ne zezne neki drugi qt program
<Githzerai> neće
<promis> koristim par komada
<Githzerai> ne znam šta imaš
<Githzerai> smplayer i vlc neće sigurno
<promis> pa ono vlc, qjackctl, lyx
<promis> ti su mi kao bitni
<Githzerai> vlc, qjackctl, lyx ne bi smeo da zezne
<promis> ajde pusti ću update
<Githzerai> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1506216
<Githzerai> i ovde se žale na čudno ponašanje 4.6.2
<promis> okej, sad opet da ga bildam
<Githzerai> probaj, mad mislim da nema potrebe
<Githzerai> za rebuildom
<Githzerai> probaj da li radi sad
<promis> prso je
<Githzerai> e jbg.
<promis> ali mu je drukčija poruka
<Githzerai> daj
<promis> pa i nije baš drukčija http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/606507/
<promis> učinilo mi se
<Githzerai> isto
<Githzerai> nemam pojma...
<Githzerai> Šta kažu ovi iz kdenlive projekta?
<Githzerai> jesi prijavio bubu?
<promis> ništa rebuildovaću ga
<promis> nisam im prijavljivaao
<Githzerai> misllim da neće pomoći, pošto nema ABI izmena između 4.6 i 4.7
<Githzerai> valjalo bi da prijaviš
<Githzerai> nisi probaod a ga pokreneš kao drugi korisnik, recimo u Openboxu isl
<Githzerai> ?
<promis> nisam probao kao drugi korisnik
<Githzerai> probaj, čisto da odbacimo uticaj promenjivih okruženja
<promis> pa jel da pravim drugog korisnika ili da instaliram drugu sesiju?
<Githzerai> napravi drugog korisnika, u drugoj sesiji, nekoj laganoj poput OBox ili FBox
<promis> prso je opet
<promis> ista poruka
<promis> praviću posle novog korisnika itd.
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> mada će ti ovi iz kdenlive sigurno više pomoći...
<promis> Izašla je "vest" hehe http://savfest.com/?p=85
<Githzerai> mašala
<liti> dobar dan
<Githzerai> 'dan
<liti> sta se radi giz?
<liti> jesi li presao na gnome shell
<liti> ;P
<promis> jok, segmentira se
<promis> mada je simpa ovaj open box
<liti> opnbox je super za onoga kome nije problem da desni klik otvara meni
<dejan-dexi> a jel ti desni klik nedostaje u gnome shell
<dejan-dexi> meni nedostaje
<dejan-dexi> ili je nesto grdno sjebano kod mene
<dejan-dexi> na archu
<liti> koliko se secam nema desnog klika
<liti> ja sam privremeno napustio gnome- shell
<liti> uzasno sporo na p3 lol
<liti> trenutno je aktuelan xfce dok ne obnovim hardver za jedno 5 godina :)
<liti> nego , jel koristi ovde neko gpodder?
<liti> bas lepo od exita sto daje svu ovu muziku da se skida za dz :)
<dejan-dexi> ee to je extra
<liti> jeste. doduse ja uvek kupujem domace ...
<liti> i dobra im je veza. ide brzo
<liti> obojeni program 300 mb i jos skida haha
<liti> u kom li je ovo formatu?
<dejan-dexi> otku znam , nema ni link
<dejan-dexi> nisi sao
<dejan-dexi> dao
<liti> oces link?
<liti> http://www.exitmusic.tv/
<liti> pa pod albums izlistaj
<liti> 425 mb i ide i dalje
<liti> ovi definitivno ne placaju internet
<liti> presli smo 500mb
<liti> skinucu ceo internet na kompjuter lol
<dejan-dexi> ja tenutno zaglavio na topfm-
<dejan-dexi> mplayer http://217.26.211.136:9000/listen.pls
<dejan-dexi> http://www.topfm.rs/playing.html?buster=0.852287184686574
<liti> 600mb ide i dalje
<liti> ovo momra da su sabrana dela
<liti> 700 ...
<liti> dobro ce se zajebati onaj ko ovo krene da skida sa mobilnog ili na 3g :)
<liti> 800 ...
<liti> kebro brate nemas ti sta da kazes na toliko megabajta .
<promis> cela diskografija u wavu
<promis> 96/32
<promis> Githzerai: prijavio sam im bug, dopisao sam tamo na ve' postoje'i
<promis> i sve se ograđuju, kao nije do njih
<promis> pa brate, onda pakujete statik
<promis> pa ko hoće neka skida statik
<Githzerai> promis: daj link do prijave bube
<promis> http://www.kdenlive.org/mantis/view.php?id=2120
<Githzerai> dobro, još niko nije baš tebi odgovorio
<liti> jeli koja je razlika izmedju dv i mts fajlova?
<Githzerai> Prvo je dojče vele, drugo mobilna telefonije srbije
<liti> lol
<liti> logicno
<liti> kupios sam neku hd kameru koja pravi mts fajlove i neam pojma sta da radim sa njima
<Githzerai> MLT je, koliko vidim, interna ekstenzija za program Forecast Pro
<Githzerai> DV je ekstenzij za digitalni video, dakle standard
<liti> mlt su moji inicijali koliko ja vidim :)
<Githzerai> bah, nije mlt nego mts
<Githzerai>  :)
<promis> ne znam Å¡ta je taj mts
<Githzerai> AVCHD Video File
<promis> eto
<Githzerai> High-definition MPEG Transport Stream video format, commonly called "AVCHD;" used by Sony, Panasonic, and other HD camcorders; based on the MPEG-2 transport stream and supports 720p and 1080i HD video formats.
<liti> pa to je neki format u kome snimaju neke hd kamere
<promis> ja sam još uvek u SD domenu
<promis> nisu računari još dovoljno jaki za HD
<liti> otvara to vlc
<liti> ali je napucen 60 fps
<liti> plus neam pojma koli mbita/s
<liti> ja na ovom krsu od kompa ne mogu to da otvorim
<liti> i dobro, sta onda radis sa tim .dv
<promis> a i nikako da se standardizuju ti hd fajlovi, kao Å¡to se sd standardizovao
<liti> jel ga prebacujes u mpeg ili tako ostavljas
<promis> ne radiš snjim kao dv
<promis> pa na kraju zavisi Å¡ta ti treba
<promis> prebaciš u format koji ti treba
<promis> ali montiraš kao dv
<liti> o koliko mb/s pricamo kod .dv
<promis> 25mbs
<liti> vidim ja da cu morati dupli bekap
<liti> prvo konvertovanje pa onda zezanje
<promis> pa meni je bekap na kasetama
<promis> mislim ono sirovi materijal
<liti> ovo je sve digitalno
<promis> pa i kasete su digitalne
<liti> direktno na sdhc karticu
<liti> ili kako se vec to zove
<promis> znam
<promis> to je problem, ovako imaš kasete da ti ostanu
<liti> jos nisam savlado terminologiju
<liti> pa i nije ako radis redovno bekap
<liti> samo uzima mesta mnogo
<liti> 4 gb izadje pola sata filma pod najboljim kvalitetom
<liti> jos se nisam osmelio da porbam :)
<liti> a kakva je taj kdelive kada radi?
<liti> jel lak za razumeti ?
<promis> to jese
<promis> zato sam ga i odabrao za početnike
<promis> dv ti je ~200mb 1 minut
<promis> to mu dođe onda 6gb za 30 minuta
<liti> a jos je bil rekao da nikome nece trebati vise od 250 mb
<liti> kakva lazovcina
<promis> montirao sam nešto malo u njemu da vidim kakav je
<promis> i u načelu može da se radi
<liti> meni treba ono sec ovde , sec onde , zalepi i dodaj muziku
<promis> to apsolutno
<promis> pa i filmovi se tako montiraju hehe
<liti> na koliko si RAMA ti?
<promis> 4GB
<liti> lol
<liti> pretpostavljam da ne stuca na toliko?
<promis> pa nema to veze s ramom
<promis> već cpu i malo hdd
<liti> jel
<promis> mislim, bitno je da ne odeš u swap naravno
<liti> 500 rama i P 3 lol
<promis> slabo je to
<liti> moracu zenin kompjuter da mucim
<liti> ili mi je ovo dobar izgovor za novi komp
<liti> ;)
<promis> lično jamontiram u blenderu
<promis> ono bar montirao sam do sad
<promis> ali nije on za pošetnike baš
<liti> slusao sam o tome na onom podcastu
<promis> i ne radi tečno bez vlasničkog drajvera
<liti> klatuu new gnu order
<liti> vlasnicki drajver, nego sta
<liti> da li si slusao taj podcast?
<liti> mislim da ima tamo dvosatni tutorijal za blender
<promis> nisam sad gledam
<liti> on je veliki zaljubljenik i promoter blendera
<liti> narocito filmske montaze
<liti> samo o tome prica
<promis> pa nešto ne vidim taj post
<liti> Last episode of season 3, in which Klaatu talks about Ivan Cukic's hack to create a Chrome-like browse...
<liti> lol
<liti> evo trazim
<liti> to je u nekom od ranijih serijala
<promis> jebiga mogao je da nabavi bolji mikrofon
<promis> kad već se bavi pričanjem
<liti> 3 sezona 5 epizoda
<promis> mada je dosta iskompresovao
<liti> Klaatu talks quite a bit about KDE and Plasma, including a very exciting project by Ivan Cukic, who embedded Plasma onto a motherboard.
<liti> panker, nema kinte
<liti> Ivan mu je idol izgleda
<promis> ta epizoda je već prevaziđena
<liti> ili je to bilo na hacker public radio
<liti> toliko ih slusam da vise ne znam gde je sta
<promis> odo ja pričamo se posle
<liti> aj
<promis> Githzerai: ovaj naš forum nema vodoravni klizač?
<Githzerai> promis: ima, ali ima i bubu kada se ubaci [code] ili [img]
<Githzerai> trebalo bi da je to ispravljeno sa zadnjom verzijom MyBBa, međutim zbog radova na sajtu i privatnih obaveza ne stižem da je postavim već neko vreme...
<Githzerai> dok nije tkz showstopper može da prođe. ;)
<Githzerai> BTW, ako ima zainteresovanih za pisanje vesti vezanih za Ubuntu na sajtu, nek počnu polako da mi se javljaju... ;)
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-13
<promis> Ponekad Xfce nikad KDE!
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<liti> dobar dan
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<mikisid> e githz da te priupitam kad si već tu
<mikisid> da li su popravili možda nešto sa binarnim drajverom i kdeom
<mikisid> ?
<Githzerai> mikisid: Å¡ta je konkretno bio problem?
<mikisid> pa resize konzole
<mikisid> kada probaš da resazuješ konzolu zapuca se komp
<mikisid> ostalo sve radi kako treba
<Githzerai> pa rekoh ti da stviš neki bitmapski font
<mikisid> ček ček nisam te pratio
<mikisid> gde i kako
<Githzerai> ideš na edit profile u konzoli
<Githzerai> za trenutnu školjku i promeniš joj izgled, tačnije font
<Githzerai> hm, ne radi
<Githzerai> sry ne tebi
<mikisid> koji font da stavim
<Githzerai> neki bitmapski
<Githzerai> koji je ad?
<Githzerai> *sad?
<mikisid> monospace
<Githzerai> stavi dejavu sans ili, bitstream vera sans
<mikisid> ovaj drugi nemam
<mikisid> jbg
<mikisid> stavio sam prvi
<Githzerai> svejdno
<Githzerai> učitaj ponovo konzolu, pa probaj
<mikisid> ali još neću probati resize jer radim instalaciju paketa sakpackage
<mikisid> :D
<Githzerai> ok
<alibaba> nc
<mikisid> githz nije problem u tome
<mikisid> ista stvar
<Githzerai> хм...
<Githzerai> сај да видим
<Githzerai> који је драјвер?
<mikisid> opet morao restart
<mikisid> jbg
<Githzerai> koji drajver?
<mikisid> 270.41 ja mislim
<mikisid> binarni
<mikisid> custom
<mikisid> 270.41.06
<Githzerai> kako instaliran?
<mikisid> iz repozitorijuma
<mikisid> isti problem i sa sajta
<mikisid> jbg
<Githzerai> mikisid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/760632
<lubotu3> Ubuntu bug 760632 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Resizing Konsole crashes the whole system" [High,Confirmed]
<Githzerai> Seems NVIDIA is well aware of the issue - and has been for the last month!
<mikisid> hvala :D
<Githzerai> A workaround is to downgrade to nvidia-current 260. Unfortunately an ABI incompatibility
<Githzerai> requires also to downgrade to XOrg 1.9 and the whole process has to be done manually.
<Githzerai> na kom si Ubuntuu?
<mikisid> 11.04
<mikisid> tj kubuntu
<Githzerai> huh
<mikisid> ne bi da se toliko cimam
<mikisid> jbg
<mikisid> neću je resazovati i kraj
<mikisid> ;)
<Githzerai> I had this same problem on my gentoo machine
<Githzerai> I don't have it anymore if I start Konsole with "Konsole --notransparency"
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Nicknamer> zdravo svima
<Nicknamer> imam jedan problem...
<Atlantic777> Poz!
<Atlantic777> Izvoli. :)
<Nicknamer> instalirao sam kubuntu
<Nicknamer> i sad, radi mi wireless
<Nicknamer> sve ok
<Nicknamer> i onda posle dan-dva crkne... tj nece nalazi uopste nikakve mreze
<Nicknamer> e sad... imam dual boot
<Nicknamer> i ukljucim win7 da vidim radi li tamo sve
<Nicknamer> medjutim, ni tamo nece da mi nadje nijednu mrezu
<Nicknamer> pa moram da ga iskljucim sat-dva, i onda ukljucim, i win7 sljaka normalno
<Nicknamer> zbog istog problema sam morao da odustanem od ubuintua 10.04 i 10.10, a evo sad i od 11.04
<Atlantic777> Čudan problem. A to se dešava i na Win, da tako crkne?
<Nicknamer> ne, nikada
<Nicknamer> samo kad instaliram ubuntu, pa ga koristim par dana, pa se vratim na win7
<Atlantic777> Atheros chipset?
<Atlantic777> Koji lap je u pitanju?
<Atlantic777> I ja sam imao sličnih problema na MSI-u, i ne znam ni sam kada je to rešeno.
<Atlantic777> Btw, kod mene je pomagalo da isključim računar potpuni i uključim ga opet.
<Nicknamer> atheros, da
<Atlantic777> Ne restart, već da baš ostane bez napona.
<Nicknamer> imam acer
<Nicknamer> koju distro imaš?
<Atlantic777> Ma ja sad teram gentoo sa svojim kernelom. :P
<Nicknamer> e, a jedan savet
<Nicknamer> prilikom instaliranja
<Nicknamer> zanima me za particije
<Nicknamer> ispao
<Nicknamer> dakle
<Nicknamer> da li root particija da mi bude logical ili primary?
<Nicknamer> ako pravim dual boot
<Atlantic777> Ma slobodno stavi logičku.
<Nicknamer> a home, da li da pravim?
<Atlantic777> Meni je jedina primarna zapravo extended gde imam gomilu logičkih, i tako godinama. :P
<Atlantic777> Pa vidi, jako je dobra praksa da se odvoji /home particija, za slučaj da nešto pukne sistem.
<Nicknamer> ma ja svejedno svu muziku/dokumente/slike drzim na D: particiji win-a, NTFS
<Atlantic777> Još malo... dok se sasvim ne navučeš na *nix. :P
<Nicknamer> :)
<Nicknamer> pa dobro, to znaci da mi za sada ne treba particija za /home, zar ne?
<Atlantic777> Pa... recimo.
<Atlantic777> Ali kažem, dobra je praksa da se to odvoji.
<Atlantic777> Meni je /home uvek i enkriptovan, ali to je već po želji... :D
<Nicknamer> probacu nesto vec, samo da me ne zeza net opet
<Nicknamer> jer ako bude, ostavljam linux zauvek
<Atlantic777> Auu velike reči.
<Atlantic777> Nemoj biti okrutan. :D
<Atlantic777> Sigurno će proraditi. :)
<Nicknamer> pa pazi, probao sa 10.04, 10.10 i 11.04
<Nicknamer> i uvek corak
<Nicknamer> umorih se vec
<Nicknamer> mada, sad cu kubuntu da instaliram
<Nicknamer> mnogo mi je vise user friendly :)
<Atlantic777> A jesi li probao neki drugi distro?
<Atlantic777> Kubuntu i Ubuntu imaju potpuno iste kernele, AFAIK, tako da tu i nema neke razlike.
<Nicknamer> koji mi preporucujes, imajuci u vidu da sam pocetnik?
<Nicknamer> i da imam lap top
<Nicknamer> e da, i kako da izbrisem linux iz windowsa ( a nije wubi instalacija), a da mi se ne pojavi ona grub rescue greska prilikom boot-ovanja?
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> Grub iz windowsa?
<Atlantic777> Ovaj, Linux iz windowsa*
<Atlantic777> Šta će on tamo?
<Atlantic777> Ne znam na šta misliš. :D
<Atlantic777> Btw, za distro, Debian, Fedora, Mint valjda takođe ima Ubuntu kernel pa ti ne vredi, mada možeš probati.
<Atlantic777> Možda nije do drivera.
<Nicknamer> preformulisacu.. kako da izbrisem linux iz win-a, kad mi windows ni ne vidi particije na kojoj je linux? :)
<Nicknamer> lakse mi je da ga izbrisem iz win-a, jer u linuxu nemam wireless
<Atlantic777> Aaa... pa samo formatiraj particije i opet sredi mbr, mada... čemu to?
<Anpu> treba ti wireless za brisanje particije?
<Nicknamer> a nemam nikakav ethernet kabl... :)
<Nicknamer> treba mi za asistenciju :)
<Nicknamer> nista, odoh da probam ;)
<Anpu> mozda partition magic moze
<Anpu> ali opet je znak pitanja, nemam isti pa ne mogu da garantujem
<Nicknamer> ma, uvek me zezne taj grub rescue... nista, probacu preko linuxa
<Nicknamer_> evo me nazad
<Nicknamer_> sa live cd-a sam
<Nicknamer_> tj live usb-a :)
<Nicknamer_> e sad... sta mi preporucujete, kako da podelim particije
<Atlantic777> Koliko mesta imaš?
<Nicknamer_> 20 gb... jedna root od 18 gb i jedna swap od 2 gb?
<Atlantic777> Pa nzm... Å¡to tako malo? :P
<Nicknamer_> pa ostatak je za win :)
<Atlantic777> Ostavi onda sebi 10 GiB za root i 8 za home, mada ti znaš svoje potrebe.
<Atlantic777> swap ostavi tih 2 GiB.
<Nicknamer_> e sad, da li da stavim root da mi bude logical ili primary... koja je razlika uposte?
<Nicknamer_> ali home mi ne treba jer i onako sve imam na D: particiji na win-u
<Atlantic777> Razlika je u tome što primarnih možeš imati samo 4 na jednom hdd-u, a logičkih 4x 16.
<Atlantic777> :D
<Nicknamer_> pa C kod win-a mi je valjda primarna, D: je usputna, za multimediju
<Nicknamer_> usputna... los sam sa terminima :))
<Nicknamer_> samo da mi ne rikne net....
<Nicknamer_> onda root da mi bude primarna particija, i da iskuliram home?
<Atlantic777> Ma stavi je logičku, slobodno. :D
<Nicknamer_> ok
<Nicknamer_> a da li onda da stavljam home ili ne?
<Atlantic777> Pa ako ne planiraš da čuvaš slike i muziku na njoj, ne.
<Nicknamer_> ok, hvala
<Nicknamer_> evo, instalira se :)
<Atlantic777> cool, šta instaliraš sad?
<Nicknamer_> aha
<Nicknamer_> e, sta mi preporucujes da uradim prvo nakon sto se zavrsi instalacija?
<Nicknamer_> da li da jurim neke drajvere, ili kako?
<Anpu> brisanje windowsa
<Anpu> :>
<Anpu> drajvere proveri u additional drivers
<Atlantic777> +1
<Atlantic777> :D
<Anpu> tamo izlista sve sto nadje za tvoju kartu
<Atlantic777> Ma nema za atheros ništa, jedino madwifi koji ti ne treba.
<Atlantic777> Ne znam ni da li je još uvek u repoima.
<Nicknamer_> a sta mi preporucujete kad mi rikne net, ima li neki code za terminal
<Nicknamer_> tipa da refreshuje drajver ili nesto
<Nicknamer_> jer nece da mi nadje ni jednu mrezu, a znam da ih ima 5-6
<Atlantic777> sudo ifconfig wlan0 down && sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<Atlantic777> :P
<Atlantic777> probaj sa: iwlist wlan0 scan
<Atlantic777> da nađeš
<Nicknamer_> + na svakih minut me pita da potvrdim sifru za moju wireless mrezu
<Atlantic777> mada će ti verovatno reći „no scan results“
<Nicknamer_> kul, zapisano
<Nicknamer_> KDE konza
<Nicknamer_> gnome je za strebere :p
<Atlantic777> Naaah ne bih se složio.
<Atlantic777> KDE za Å¡minkere. :P
<Anpu> Atlantic777: tisina, u manjini si :p
<Atlantic777> A nama štreberima ostavi nešto drugo, nemoj gnome. :P
<Nicknamer_> :)
<Atlantic777> E, da znaš da sam u debeloj manjini. :P
<Nicknamer_> ali cekaj... ipak je ovo ubuntu kanal
<Nicknamer_> koja je logika da su gnome-ovci ovde u manjini? :)
<Atlantic777> Ja kao učim... -.- E idem, moram.
<Atlantic777> Čujemo se posle!
<Anpu> ajd
<Nicknamer_> ajd, srecno
<Anpu> ubuntu projekat pokriva ubuntu i sve zvanicne derivate
<Nicknamer_> hmm.. pa valjda je logicnije da se kanal zove linux? :)
<Anpu> ne
<Anpu> ovo je kanal podrske za ubuntu i njegove derivate
<Nicknamer_> znaci samo kubuntu i xubuntu?
<Anpu> ubuntu studio i od pre neki dan, i lubuntu zvanicno :)
<Anpu> ah mythbuntu isto
<Anpu> sacekaj koji dan, sve ce biti na nasem sajtu fino objasnjeno :)
<Nicknamer_> e kul :)
<Anpu> kubuntu instaliras, jel?
<Nicknamer_> da da
<Nicknamer_> odustao od ubuntu-a...
<Nicknamer_> gotova instalacija, odoh na restart ;)
<Anpu> ok
<Nicknamer> evo me
<Nicknamer> net sljaka... za sada, da ga ne ureknem
<Anpu> hehe
<Anpu> ok evo npr sta mozes da uradis
<Anpu> kada otvoris amarok, trebalo bi da ti se pojavi poruku koja ti nudi da instaliras kodeke, flash support itd
<Nicknamer> done :)
<Anpu> za sve one kojima je dosadno, http://chrome.angrybirds.com/
<Anpu> radi u chrome i ff 4
<Nicknamer> a u reconq?
<Anpu> nisam probao iskreno
<Anpu> btw, ako odes na "start menu" pa applications, internet
<Anpu> imas tamo firefox installer
<Nicknamer> aha, upravo ga instaliram
<Nicknamer> samo me smara sto moram da ukucavam password za svaku instalaciju
<Nicknamer> instalirao sam drajver za graficku za unity... nisam imao pojma da unity moze i na kubuntu
<Nicknamer> smara me ovo sto je sve na jedan klik
<Anpu> moze da se promeni u dvoklik
<Anpu> idi na "start menu"
<Anpu> system settings
<Anpu> pod hardware ces videti "input devices"
<Anpu> onda idi u mouse
<Anpu> i dole ces videti "double click icon bla bla"
<Nicknamer> super, hvala
 * Githzerai je došo. Drž gaće sad.
<Nicknamer> zdravo... koristim amarok
<Anpu> cestitam
<Nicknamer> gde mogu da vidim koliko je još ostalo od pesme, koji je minut i sl :S
<Nicknamer> pa.. hvala :)
<Anpu> kad pustis pesmu, sa leve strane play progress bara je kolko je odpevao sekundi, a sa desne strane koliko je ostalo
<Anpu> u prevodu, pogledati ovo
<Anpu> http://www.dodaj.rs/?e/vM/3BLKX58b/026.png
<Anpu> levo koliko odsviralo
<Anpu> desno koliko ostalo
<Nicknamer> fuck.. ja nemam to
<Nicknamer> aaaa slim toolbar
<Nicknamer> sad ga dodah
<Anpu> view > main toolbar ili slim toolbar
<Anpu> koja god od ta dva
<Anpu> :)
<Nicknamer> bas sam duduk za ovo
<Nicknamer> kul, hvala
<Nicknamer> ti isto imas kubuntu?
<Anpu> samo lagano, vremenom ces nauciti
<Anpu> da
<Anpu> od kako sam presao na linux
<Anpu> samo kubuntu
<Nicknamer> koju verziju?
<Anpu> 11.04 trenutno
<Nicknamer> koliko si dugo vec na linuxu?
<Anpu> od 2007.
<Anpu> sredinom tacnije
<Nicknamer> koristis li operu?
<Anpu> ne
<Anpu> ff4 trenutno
<Nicknamer> ja bez opere ne mogu
<Nicknamer> a ne uspevam da je instaliram, prijavljuje mi neku grešku
<promis> opera je vlasni;ki softver
<Atlantic777> promis: i kažu da joj je to jedina mana. :D
<promis> pa bitna
<Nicknamer> apsolutno :)
<Anpu> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/ ubuntu,default package, download
<Anpu> skiuce se deb fajl
<Anpu> dupli klik
<Nicknamer> ma da, znam
<Anpu> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?custom=yes
<Nicknamer> tako pokusao prvi put, nije islo
<Nicknamer> pokusao opet, uspeo :)
<Anpu> ovde izaberi 64 bita ako je 64bitni kubuntu
<Anpu> ah ok
<Nicknamer> ma 'de 64bitni
<Nicknamer> nemam ja takvu masinu
<Anpu> koji procesor?
<Nicknamer> au jbt
<Nicknamer> ovo mi se nije desilo jos od viste
<Nicknamer> zamrz'o mi komp, morao da gasim na dugme
<Nicknamer> i zasto mi se amarok pali svaki put kad uključim komp? :S
<Anpu> sistem zapamti otvorene aplikacije
<Nicknamer> a sta da radim kad mi zamrzne komp, koje je magicno dugme?
<Anpu> koja grafika i koji drajveri? (podjimo odatle)
<Nicknamer> kako da vidim drajvere?
<Anpu> applications>system>additional drivers
<Nicknamer> sad cu da ti kazem...
<Nicknamer> za graficku
<Githzerai> Da nisi menjao veličinu terminala?
<Nicknamer> Nvidia verzija 173
<Githzerai> u trenutku kad se smrzao?
<Anpu> grafika koja? (ako ne znas, onda kucaj lspci
<Anpu> )
<Githzerai> i koja je grafa
<Githzerai> :)
<Anpu> tacnije, lspci | grep "VGA"
<Nicknamer> GeForce 7000M
<Nicknamer> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C67 [GeForce 7000M / nForce 610M] (rev a2)
<Githzerai> to bi trebalo da vozi bod najnovijim drajverom, jer je 173 za Gf % kartice
<Githzerai> od GF6 pa naviše, je najnoviji drajver
<Nicknamer> sta znam...
<Nicknamer> ne znam zasto mi zabagovalo
<Githzerai> probaj noviji drajver
<Nicknamer> ovo je valjda najnoviji
<Nicknamer> kako se zove task manager u kubuntu i ima li neka precica za njega?
<Githzerai> ctrl + esc
<Nicknamer> eeee, to
<Nicknamer> hvala
<Githzerai> Мада можеш да ставиш коју гоћеш у поставкама глобалних пречица
<Githzerai> да гоћеш, хоћеш
<Atlantic777> ln ppl
<Atlantic777> c ya prekosutra
<Atlantic777> :D
<Githzerai> лн Atlantic777
<Nicknamer> aha, a kako menjam prečice?
<Githzerai> pa ideš u sistemske postavke i nađeš modul za podešavanje prečica
<Githzerai> odma da ti kažem, ctrl+alt +del poziva logout prozorče :)
<Anpu> System Settings > Shortcut and gestures> standard keyboard shortcuts
<Nicknamer> au jbt, jednostavnije nego sto sam ocekivao :)
 * Githzerai voli kad mu kažu da je KDE komplikovan....
<Nicknamer> Githzerai, koji distro koristis?
<Githzerai> Archlinux trenutno
<Nicknamer> au.. je l' to KDE?
<Githzerai> nije zapravo ništa, može biti KDE ako to želiš
<Githzerai> sastavljaš sistem kao lego kockice ;)
<Nicknamer> wow
<Githzerai> ali je bilo par god Kubuntua dok nisam pohvatao osnove Linuksa, tako da ... ;)
<Nicknamer> a jesi li koristio ubuntu?
<Githzerai> isto je to, samo različito okruženje...
<Githzerai> sistem je isti, samo je ono pred očima lepše na Kubuntuu :)
 * Githzerai je izbegao prvu praznu flašu...
<Nicknamer> :))
<Nicknamer> i jednostavnije
<Nicknamer> kako da instaliram flash player za browsere?
<Githzerai> da budem iskren: stvar je ukusa, a o njma se ne raspravlja ;)
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nicknamer> super, hvala
<Nicknamer> e sad mi se pojavilo ovo
<Nicknamer> TrueType core fonts for the Web EULA                                           │                                                                                │ END-USER LICENSE AGREEMENT FOR MICROSOFT SOFTWARE
<Nicknamer> bla bla bla
<Nicknamer> i na dnu pise ok
<Nicknamer> ne vidim nikakvu opciju... ono tipa y/n
<Nicknamer> znaci li da je to to? da gasim terminal?
<Githzerai> не
<Githzerai> <таб> док не изабере жес или ок, па ентер
<Nicknamer> aaa, ok
<Nicknamer> odoh, pozdrav ;)
<Nicknamer> i hvala na informacijama
<Githzerai> лн
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-14
<dbm> pozdrav
<promis> Clint opet razbija
<dbm> Znaci
<dbm> ubuntu 11.04
<dbm> Ne'da mi slabo gura nego nije normalno.
<dbm> dislike.
<dbm> -.-
<promis> meni xubuntu i ubuntu studio rade dobro
<dbm> Nisam probao xubuntu 11.04
<dbm> al isto je..
<promis> ja sam ga nadogradio sa 10.10
<dbm> Kao da ne'uradim nesto kako treba kad nece lepo da radi..
<dbm> Mozda je moj pc trash..
<promis> a ubuntu studio sam instalirao od nule
<dbm> 1gb ram, grafika nx6600le , amd sempron 3000+
<promis> pa dobro, nije to toliko lo[e
<dbm> najbolje mi je radio 8.04
<dbm> ubuntu :D
<promis> moj jedan računar je c2d 3ghz, 2gb ram, intel integruša podižr se sistem za 21sec
<promis> mada ja ne koristim compiz
<dbm> Ne koristim ni ja..
<dbm> jebem ti ja sminku..
<dbm> ne'treba mi linux za to..
<dbm> Mada 90% ljudi koristi linux samo radi toga..
<dbm> I da se kaze "ja koristim linux"
<dbm> d'fak.. moram menjati racunar
<dbm> ne vredi
<dbm> jedem se ziv..
<promis> pa stavi nešto lakše
<promis> tipa xubuntu
<promis> lakši je
<dbm> Probacu..
<dbm> 'no, otisao sam
<dbm> budite pozdravljeni
<promis> ć!
<Githzerai> ojzdra
<PRO_MILE> pozz ljudi
<PRO_MILE> ima li neko ziv ovde?
<Githzerai> pozz PRO_MILE
<PRO_MILE> ee pozz
<PRO_MILE> si tu?
<Githzerai> ne, skripta automatski odgovara na pozdravne poruke
<PRO_MILE> bot
<Githzerai> botina
<PRO_MILE> e koristis ubuntu?
<Githzerai> recimo da koristim., cepaj?
 * PRO_MILE preminuje
<PRO_MILE> ne ozb jer si sad na ubuntu ili ne?
<Githzerai> nisam, ali nek te to ne sprečava da postaviš pitanje vezano za isti... ;)
<PRO_MILE> znas da koristis
<PRO_MILE> airmon-ng
<Githzerai> ne koristim wireless, tako da...
<PRO_MILE> puu
<PRO_MILE> ima li nesto nova za ubuntu
<PRO_MILE> nisam bio odavno na njega
<Githzerai> na čemu si sad
<Githzerai> ?
<PRO_MILE> na heroinu
<PRO_MILE> ubuntu
<Githzerai> osim toga, naravno?
<Githzerai> koji ubuntu?
<PRO_MILE> poslednjod ovog sad
<PRO_MILE> evo skidam update
<PRO_MILE> posto ima mozda manje od pola godine
<PRO_MILE> da nisam ulazo
<PRO_MILE> a znas za back-track
<PRO_MILE> ziv li si?
<Githzerai> jesam radim nešto
<PRO_MILE> sta radis ako nije drzavna tajna?
<PRO_MILE> smorio sam se ovaj update Ubunta traje 2h -.-
<Githzerai> radim sajt
<PRO_MILE> dreamweaver?
<Githzerai> aha, da baš dw
<Githzerai> Koji će mi to q?
<Githzerai> Kate i vozi
<PRO_MILE> sta radis u notped
<Githzerai> Ma kakav bre notepad čoveče? :)
<Githzerai> Na kom si irc kanalu ? ;)
<PRO_MILE> pa u kom programu radis?
<Githzerai> pa jel čitaš?
<Githzerai> [20:51] <Githzerai> Kate i vozi
<PRO_MILE> program se zove Kate?
<Githzerai> DA
<Githzerai> jeee
<PRO_MILE> ima li neki link da vidim "Kate"
<Githzerai> Отиђи на кате.кде.орг
<PRO_MILE> imas neki sajt tvoj koji si napravio u ovom programu?
<Githzerai> PRO_MILE: koliko znaš o Web razvoju?
<PRO_MILE> srednje posto se bavim programiranjem
<Githzerai> Pa Å¡to me onda zaheb...?
<Githzerai> Kate je napredni uređivač teksta iz KDE okruženja...
<Githzerai> pandan onome Å¡to je notepad++ na winu
<PRO_MILE> a taj kate radi samo na linux kolko sam razumeo?
<srele> quanta+ nije losa
<Githzerai> Obzirom da sam glavni server admin www.ubuntu-rs.org
<Githzerai> mislim da imaš dovoljno podataka...
<Githzerai> srele: Quanta je nažalost zastarela, jer zavisi od Qt3/KDE3
<Githzerai> probaj Aptana Studio ako ti baš treba nešto ttakvo
<PRO_MILE> a taj kate radi samo na linux kolko sam razumeo?
<srele> aha. U sustini za moje potrebe mi je dovoljan gedit ali probacu i taj
<PRO_MILE> ?
<Githzerai> Mile, deo je KDEa
<PRO_MILE> aha ok ok
<PRO_MILE> nisam se dugo zanimao oko linuxa pa sam sve pozaboravljao a i vreme radi svoje..
<PRO_MILE> poceo sam pre 3 nedelje da se bakcem oko provaljivanja wpa2 wpa wep wifi-a
<Anpu> i jel ima zarade?
<PRO_MILE> od sta zarate od razbijanja pass na wifi?
<PRO_MILE> jos 1h skida update aj odo afk
<Anpu> aj u zdravlje
<PRO_MILE> e anpu
<Anpu> reci pro_faco
<PRO_MILE> znas li nesto oko ubunta?
<Anpu> treba nesto da pokvarim? :D
<Anpu> salim se, znam da nesto petljam oko kubuntu
<PRO_MILE> aircrack-ng ??
<Anpu> sta s tim?
<PRO_MILE> znas li da radis sa njim u terminalu?
<Anpu> nikad mi nije trebao niti ga koristio
<Anpu> ali verujem da na njihovom sajtu i forumu ima leepo uputstvo
<Anpu> ah, imaju cak i wiki, lepo
<Anpu> brinu o dokumentaciji za korisnike
<PRO_MILE> ma znam ja da ga koristim
<PRO_MILE> samo sto negde nemogu da razbijem wpa2
<PRO_MILE> a packs dodje preko 200k
<Anpu> pa wpa2 nije nubzor ko wep i wpa :p
<PRO_MILE> bice kad ga sredim heeh
<Anpu> :P
<PRO_MILE> nego dal mogu nekako da pogledam ko mi se kaci na wlan i njega da izbacim sa neta
<PRO_MILE> msm kad bi skinuo sifricu
<Anpu> ja to gledam u stranici rutera ko mi cuci na mrezi
<PRO_MILE> koji ruter imas?
<Anpu> adw-4401
<Anpu> planet
<PRO_MILE> ja imam telekom
<PRO_MILE> polu reciklirano djubre
<PRO_MILE> nemogu da gledam nikako ko mi se kaci
<Anpu> ne znam sta telelom deli svojim korisnicima :)
<PRO_MILE> deli qrc
<PRO_MILE> udjem ja u ruter ide nesto 192....
<PRO_MILE> ali nemam opciju da gledam ko se kaci
<Anpu> jesi smarao iz tehnicke da ti kazu kako?
<ivanblago> izvinjavam se što upadam u reč, ali zar ne bi bilo najbolje postaviti neku lozinku pa da se niko ne kači :)
<Anpu> more kad mu gugl prodje vozilom pored zgrade... :))
<PRO_MILE> nisam smarao
<PRO_MILE> imam lozinku niko se ne kaci
<PRO_MILE> ali samo pitam
<PRO_MILE> ocu da skinem pa da zebavam nekog ako se kaci
<PRO_MILE> hehehhehe
<ivanblago> a, ok onda , probaj backtrack, na njihovom sajtu ima nekih škrtih tutorijala, možda neki ...
<PRO_MILE> bt koristim od 3 verzije
<PRO_MILE> izaso sad 10 maja BT5
<ivanblago> pa onda već sve znaš
<ivanblago> :)
<PRO_MILE> odma sam ga skinuo posto sedim stalno na njihovom sajtu
<PRO_MILE> i kopirali ubuntu bas ubuntu
<PRO_MILE> posto sam iso u razgledanje fajlova kad sam ga skinuo
<PRO_MILE> i koriste neke skripte od ubunta
<PRO_MILE> ali evo uspeo sam da ubacim aircrack u ubuntu
<radak> pa zar BT prije nije bio baziran na ubuntu
<PRO_MILE> kolko ja znam ne posto je imao samo terminal
<PRO_MILE> i neke 2-3 sitnice
<PRO_MILE> a sad sve isto kao ubuntu onaj gore meni
<PRO_MILE> ceo
<PRO_MILE> i u falovima sam njegovim naso pise ubuntu
<radak> pa sto si skinuo gnome
<PRO_MILE> sad sta i kako nzm :)
<PRO_MILE> sto nevalja?
<radak> pa vidim da ti ne odgovara
<PRO_MILE> ne bre samo kazem ko ubuntu je
<radak> koliko ja znam uvjek je bio ubuntu
<radak> samo je koristio drugo okruzenje
<PRO_MILE> glavni problem je sto nemogu da dobijem
<radak> sto nisi skinuo kde
<radak> evo sad gledam da ima
<PRO_MILE> wep handshake ako razumes o cemu pricam
<radak> ja koliko vidim ti ne razumijes
<ivanblago> wikipedia kaže based on ubuntu
<PRO_MILE> ma dobro sta ste se uhvatili za gnome i kde jbes ih
<radak> uvjek je bio na ubuntu, samo ga sad izbacili u dva okruzenja
<PRO_MILE> ok ok moja greska
<ivanblago> ali kaže i "BackTrack je nastao spajanjem Auditor Security Linuksa sa WHAX"
<radak> evo na distrow. ima gnome i kde
<radak> za skinuti
<PRO_MILE> mada nije uopste rec o tome vec o aircracku koji moze raditi i na ubuntu
<PRO_MILE> tako da je sve jedno koji os koristimo
<radak> vjerujem da je skinuo gnome, pa ga buni
<PRO_MILE> da da gnome sam skinuo
<PRO_MILE> sta je bolje kde/gnome?
<radak> nikad neces dobiti tacan odgovor
<ivanblago> sve je dobro :)
<Anpu> mogu ja da ti kazem sta valja, ali ja sam pristrasan
<Anpu> tako da.. ^^
<radak> :)
<PRO_MILE> ima od vas neko wlan?
<radak> laptop mi radi preko njega
<radak> i telefon
<PRO_MILE> dal je moguce?
<PRO_MILE> prvi covek koga sam vido da je napisao pravilno
<PRO_MILE> laptop
<PRO_MILE> da nije odvojeno
<PRO_MILE> a jel si sad na laptopu?
<radak> nisam
<radak> klinac ga koristi ali sad nije kuci
<PRO_MILE> ok a nikad nisi probao da radis sa aircrackom?
<radak> jesam
<PRO_MILE> i si uspeo?
<radak> nisam
<radak> nema niko u mojoj blizini wlan
<PRO_MILE> gde si se stao od prilike?
<PRO_MILE> pa radi na svoj
<radak> mislim wirwles
<PRO_MILE> ja kad idem na more razbijem sifru da mogu na net :)
<radak> koji ce mi to
<radak> ja kad idem na more, idem na more
<PRO_MILE> uff, pa dobro al nisi sigurno na plazi od jutra do veceri
<radak> jesam
<dejan-dexi> http://www.lugons.org/Uputstva/Opste/wep-cracking
<PRO_MILE> a samo mi kazi kolko si na mora 1nedelju ?
<radak> ne razumijem
<radak> dva puta po 15 dana
<radak> to mi je minimalno
<PRO_MILE> pa da onda ok al ja kad idem to je 2-3meseca
<radak> nisam isao samo prosle godine
<PRO_MILE> tako da ima vremena i za razbijanje sifri
<radak> da mogu zivio bi tamo
<radak> i ne bi razbijao sivre
<radak> sifre
<radak> ima boljih stvari
<PRO_MILE> tezak kko wpa2
<ivanblago> hladovina i hladno piće posle sunca :)
<PRO_MILE> kao 1. razbijem jednu da imam net to traje 10min
<radak> i bikini
<PRO_MILE> tako da neznam cemu ovo gore
<radak> ne zamaraj se sa tim, nece ti korristiti, na plazi
<radak> skidaj prsten sa zelene narandze
<radak> dok mozes
<PRO_MILE> dejane si jos tu?
<dejan-dexi> tu
<PRO_MILE> odo na BT da vidim ovde na ubuntu mi izbacije stalno c -1
<PRO_MILE> pozz
<PRO_MILE> kolko loso ovaj 11.4 buntu
<PRO_MILE> 10 bola duplo bolja
<PRO_MILE> cujemo se ljudi brisem ja ovo bas mi se nesvidja ovaj 11
<PRO_MILE> :(
<PRO_MILE> u zdravlje
<PRO_MILE> z
<olujicz> ova kubuntu ekipa izgleda lepo radi posao
<promis> misliš na distro?
<promis> dobro su napravili distro?
<olujicz> da, lepo sve radi
<olujicz> a imaju i ove ppa, koji su skoro kao zvanični :)
<promis> ln --svima
<Githzerai> Ima li prisutnih?
<Githzerai> Juhu ?
<Githzerai> Ima li koga :)
<srele> da
<Githzerai> TO
<srele> pravi se sajt za seminarski... buljim html ceo dan
<Githzerai> Sajt je stigao do satadijum minimalnih preduslova da bih ga pustio u rad
<srele> hmm pa fino
<Githzerai> pa mi treba neko neutralan da na brzinu pogleda Å¡ta sam sve zajbo
<srele> moze screen da vidim kako izgleda sad ?
<Githzerai> sad ću da ga otvorim
<srele> ok, ja cu javiti ako nesto primetim
<Githzerai> ako uočiš neki veći nedostatak, viči odma, OK
<srele> ok
<Githzerai> one sec
<Githzerai> I može
<srele> hmm ok
<srele> primetio sam samo jednu stvar
<srele> to mozda tako treba
<srele> prvi meni
<srele> je skroz uz ivicu
<srele> ja bih to pomerio da bude u liniji sa donjim menijem
<Githzerai> gore u meniju fale još dve stavke koje će skroz da popune zaglavlje, LoZa i galerija
<Githzerai> tako da nemam baš prostora :)
<srele> <img src="http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/prikljucise.png" alt="">
<srele> ova slika mi se ne prikazuje
<Githzerai> sec
<srele> na prvoj strani
<srele> desktop oblak i server
<srele> su sa desne strane
<srele> nekako mi to cudno jel to tako treba ?
<srele> sa desne strane kruga
<Githzerai> da, tako sam namerio
<Githzerai> mada jeste malo...
<srele> ako vec tu stoje
<Githzerai> pazi, ja vidim sve slike sa leve strane, uključujući i prikljucise.png
<srele> jel mogu slova da budu okrenuta za 90 c levo
<srele> cek
<Githzerai> probaj ctrl+f5
<srele> da probam jos jednom
<srele> refresh
<srele> ne
<srele> ne pokazuje mi
<srele> stoji mi mala slicica
<Githzerai> Samo mi reci cir ili lat?
<srele> kao da si omasio
<srele> lat
<srele> putanju
<srele> i na cirilici isto
<Githzerai> svašta, ovde radi...
<Githzerai> saj da vidim
<srele> kod xubuntu na latinici ti slika izlece van ovog sivog
<srele> isto ne znam da li to tako treba al nekako bih to ubacio u to sivo
<Githzerai> ok
<srele> inace sam zadovoljan dizajnom
<srele> i stivom
<srele> :)
<Githzerai> danke.
<Githzerai> kako ti s ečini install uputstvo i strana za preuzimanje?
<Githzerai> Pogledaj jel sad fali slika
<srele> sad ne fali
<srele> slika
<srele> a gledam sad prezentaciju
<srele> install
<Githzerai> btw, znam da druga strana malo zeza foratiranje, to rešavam noćas
<srele> i nisu ti sve slike linkovane
<srele> na prvoj strani
<srele> ove levo
<srele> gde je falila slika
<Githzerai> znam, jer još nisu gotove strane
<srele> k
<srele> to je to sto sam na prvi pogled
<srele> uspeo primetiti
<Githzerai> da ne pominjem daje većina derivata na engleskom itd :)
<srele> to sam isto primetio
<srele> nego
<srele> ova dole slika
<srele> sec
<srele> <img src="http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/slike/спреманзаоблак.png" alt="">
<srele> mnogo je jadna
<srele> valjalo bi to crnim da se popuni
<srele> to je moje misljenje
<Githzerai> Zar nije crna?
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> pa nije cela
<srele> crna je
<srele> ali kao da se neko igrao
<srele> sa paintom
<srele> gimpom u ovom slucaju
<srele> :)
<Githzerai> OK, ionako ima slovnu grešku
<srele> Al si kubuntu preveo :)
<srele> ili je to bilo prevedeno
<Githzerai> Nisam ja, već je bilo gotovo, a sad se dopunjava :D
<srele> jedno pitanje u O projektu
<srele> na ova dva imaju ove strelice >
<srele> zagrade sta god
<srele> a na prvom nema
<srele> pa eto
<Githzerai> trebali da budu linkovi, ali kasne stranice
<srele> k
<srele> Ako se na sistemu nalazi tvrdi disk na kome su prisutne particije Linux formata (eht4)
<srele> druga strana
<srele> jes da si rekao da to nsii sredio
<srele> valjda ext4
<srele> ako nisi primetio eto
<Githzerai> Greška pri preslovljavanju
<srele> e jedno pitanje
<srele> moras mi reci kako si uradio
<srele> ovo kad kliknes na sliku da se uveca
<srele> to je verovatno javascript
<Githzerai> NextGEN Gallery priključak
<Githzerai> koristi GD ekstenziju PHPa
<srele> ah
<srele> to ne smem da koristim
<srele> samo htlm i css
<Githzerai> huh, baš ograničavajuće :)
<srele> pa da
<srele> to nas uca
<srele> uce sad, htlm i css pa nece da mi to budzimo sa raznim skriptama i tako tim cudima
#ubuntu-rs 2011-05-15
<Githzerai> Pa dobro, obzirom ko radi sajt, malo grešaka si naveo :D
<srele> pa dobro
<srele> svidja mi se sto je sad vise dokumentovan nego pre
<srele> bar se meni tako cini
<Githzerai> pa to j i bio cilj
<srele> isplatio se rad
<Githzerai> pojednostaviti sajt, učiniti ga lako dostupnim svima, kako čitaocima tako i onima koji bi da pišu na njemu
<Githzerai> još samo da ga završimo :)
<srele> :)
<srele> zanimljivo mi sto si radio glavnicu preko table-ova
<srele> mislio sam da je to van upotrebe
<Githzerai> najjednostavnije i najmanje se kvari :)
<Githzerai> css je malo nezgodan, jer ga svaki browser zna malo drugačije da prikaže
<Githzerai> sa standardnim htmlom svi rade isto ;)
<srele> to si upravu
<srele> treba uzeti u obzir da postoje ljudi koji zapravo koriste internet explorer
<srele> u onome cudu nista ne radi
<Githzerai> i to 6, noviji su koliko toliko podnošljiviji
<srele> <!--[if IE]><style type="text/css"> </style><![endif]-->
<srele> mangicna skripta :)
<srele> i lepo stavis naptis koristite internet eksplorer, satvorite prozor i ugasite racunar
<srele> ali mogu ti reci da internet explorer izumire bas bas
<Githzerai> jašta, to sam hteo nomad na forum da mećem, al mi nešto bisu dali :)
<srele> gledao sam statistike naseg sajta skole i bas ih malo dolazi sa internet explorera
<Githzerai> zapravo, 9 je sasvim pristojan browser
<Githzerai> međutim, neće ga spasiti
<srele> a hocete praviti posebno sajt za mobilnu platformu ?
<Githzerai> jednostavno su spori
<Githzerai> kad završimo sve ovo
<Githzerai> onda možda budemo stavljali neku mobilnu temu
<srele> to bi vam valjalo
<srele> jbg i kod nas se sad prodaju ovi android telefoni
<srele> i tako te stvarcice
<Githzerai> bi, ali jenaporno
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> pa jeste
<srele> ali mogu se napraviti neke osnovne stvari
<srele> to kad bude vremena bi valjalo da se uradi
<Githzerai> problem je zbog veće količine slika koju koristimo
<srele> to jeste
<srele> hmm pa da li ima officialni
<srele> ubuntu-uov sajt
<Githzerai> nema
<srele> hmm pa dobro
<srele> nista onda .
<Githzerai> mada , ako si zainteresovan da eksperimentišeš....
<Githzerai> mogu da pomognem,
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> pa da mada nisam uopste upoznat sa pravljenjem za mobilne platforme
<srele> ali cu probati
<Githzerai> ima posebna Wp tema koju bi trebalo samo prilagoditi.
<srele> wordpress ?
<Githzerai> problem je što treba prilagoditi i sadržaj
<Githzerai> da
<Githzerai> ovo je wordpress
<Githzerai> :)
<srele> Da to sam skontao
<srele> zato sto je NGG plugin za WP
<srele> nego ja nisam radio
<srele> u wordpressu nikad nista
<srele> ali brzo cu skontati to
<srele> video sam onako
<srele> samo presaltao okom i skontao da je to uglavnom za dinamicke sajtove
<srele> a ne kao ovaj moj bedni
<Githzerai> pa ko je video jedan cms video ih je sve
<srele> pa da
<srele> to je nesto tipa joomle ?
<Githzerai> zapravo je više blogerski nastrojen od Joomle i drupala koji smo dosad koristili
<Githzerai> ali je jednostavniji
<srele> aha
<srele> ma uradim 2-3 tutoriala i skontacu ja to
<srele> ali sam zainteresovan to da napravimo
<Githzerai> ma da
<srele> nego problem bi bili ti baneri
<Githzerai> hm, pazi u mob verziji se izbegavaju slike
<srele> da
<Githzerai> Å¡to manje to bolje
<Githzerai> ako treba neka, prilagodićemo...
<srele> pa to je to, taman kad mi se zavrsi ispitni rok u junu ja cu vremena imati
<srele> do tad da zavrsim ovaj sajt sto sad radim i da provezbam wordpress i eto
<Githzerai> ok
<Githzerai> deal
<srele> Kad dodjem u Uzice pa odemo na rajske raspalimo rostilj i Web Dizajn :)
<Githzerai> jašta
<Githzerai> al bez bar po tri ladna i dve kompletare ništa ;)
<srele> i jogurta.. ali caka je da uzmemo jogurt sa malo mlecne masti. Ne ide punomasni jogurt uz kompet lepinju :)
<Githzerai> jes majku mu
<srele> U ovom Bg-u nemaju lepe komplet lepinje, moram da cekam 2 meseca da se najedem ko covek.
<Githzerai> Ma ne možeš ni poštenu pljesku da nađeš, a kamo li šta pametno :)
<srele> Znas li neki sajt za free hostovanje sajta. Ali bez domena. Domen imam posebno
<Githzerai> huhuh
<Githzerai> nisam gledao skorije
<srele> Hocu reci: Registrovao sam domen na .co.cc ali tu nema opcije da uploadujem pa sad trazim neki server da ja to uploadujem pa da povezem to
<Githzerai> freehostija je sa d propala
<srele> ha imam ideju
<srele> u eunetu daju mesec dana free cloud-a
<srele> pa mogao bih to uzeti u tu uploadovati sajt. jeste da je staticki al dobro
<Githzerai> reguj se...
<srele> malo da procackam
<srele> ma hteo sam da se registurjem
<srele> nego mora da se popunjava krs nekih stvari
<srele> a i ne znam koji da uzmem od onih
<srele> od ona 3
<Githzerai> uzmeš bilo koji
<olujicz> http://www.free-webhosts.com/webhosting-01.php
<Githzerai> dobiješ ssh pristup i radiš mu šta oćeš
<olujicz> pa biraj :)
<srele> hvala
<Githzerai> BTW, jel neko primetio Å¡to su usvinjili Oxygen ikone?
<srele> Ja jos nisam presao na KDE tako da nisam. A inace cemu poenta onog pravougaonog plavog mini-desktopa ?
<Githzerai> menja standardnu desktop fasiklu preko celog ekrana, a možeš ih staviti nekoliko
<Githzerai> recimo 1. bude dektop. 2. home 3. slike, 4. neka web fascila itd
<Githzerai> a imaš i klasično ponašanje
<Githzerai> gde je Desktop jedna fascikla
<srele> aham
<srele> a postoji li opcija da ukinem taj panel i da mi desktop bude desktop ?
<Githzerai>  imaš i još nekoliko mogućnosti....
<Githzerai> da, on je samo jedan plazmoid (applet).
<Githzerai> namestiš u postavkama prikaza da ti bude klasičan desktop
<srele> ok
<Githzerai> gledam što mi komp usporio, kad ono zaboravih da nešto pride kompajliram :)
<olujicz> da Githzerai, ova nova ikonica za fasckilu mi je baš gadna
<Githzerai> баш је огавна
<olujicz> još sam ja prvo bio pomislio da sam možda slučajno promenio temu
<olujicz> pa uzeo da proveravam :)
 * Githz|away uteko: Odsutan za sada
<Hermes> Pozdrav
<Hermes> potrebna mi je pomoc oko montiranja NTFS particije
<Hermes> nikako ne mogu da je mountiram
<Hermes> pao mi sistem na xp a unutra imam neke bitne podatke koje treba da prebacim na drugu particiju
<Hermes> e
<Hermes> jel ima koga
<radak> jesi li probao nesto
<Hermes> evo errora
<Hermes> NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice. The usage of the /f parameter is very important! If the device is a SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first activate it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g. /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation for more details
<Hermes> da nije mozda crkla particija?
<Hermes> ovo mi izbaci nakon ove komande
<Hermes> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<radak> nije nego ti vin nije pravilno ugasen
<Hermes> ali win ne mogu uopste da pokrenem
<Hermes> ubacio sam super grub cd, uopste ga nema na listi
<radak> jesi li probao live cd
<Hermes> koji live, ubuntu?
<Hermes> sad sam na live ubuntu
<radak> sta si radio prije tog
<Hermes> restartovao se win xp odjednom, nisam video
<Hermes> nisam ni dirao nista
<radak> samo xp imas
<Hermes> imao sam do pre neki dan i ubuntu
<Hermes> ali i ona mi se pokvarila pa sam formatirao tu particiju
<Hermes> druge particije mogu da montiram
<Hermes> sad cu da restartujem komp, da probam sa nekom drugom distribucijom
<Githzerai> з
<promis> ć!
<Hermes> radak
<Hermes> opet ne radi
<Hermes> mozete li mi poslati jos jedanput link
<shimmy> ima li ovde nekog zivog?
<shimmy> spremnog za pomoc
<shimmy> ?
<radak> ako znam
<shimmy> hmm
<shimmy> evo me tek sad
<shimmy> gledao nesto na netu da nece pomoci
<shimmy> naime
<shimmy> treba bratu da stavim mint
<shimmy> na laptop
<shimmy> asus poznati problem sa asus K50IN
<shimmy> naime
<shimmy> posle glatko protecene instalacije
<shimmy> nakon restarta racunara
<shimmy> komp odma dize windows
<shimmy> tj nema ni traga ni glasa
<shimmy> od mint-a
<shimmy> sad ne znam da li je do podesavanja u bios-u
<shimmy> ili nesto drugo
<shimmy> idem da probam da cackam u bios-u, pa ako ne resim, eto mene nazad ponovo
<shimmy> otovoren sam za savete xD
<shimmy> pozzz
<shimmy> eto mene ponovo
<Nicknamer> hej zdravo svima
<Nicknamer> treba mi pomoc....
<promis> реци
<Nicknamer> opet ja :) znam da sam dosadan, ali zanima me kako se ovo radi:
<Nicknamer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1459709
<Nicknamer> da li ovo sto je code treba sve da otkucam u terminalu, ili... ?
<promis> шта у ствари хоћеш да урадиш?
<Nicknamer> hocu da instaliram tahoma font u linuxu
<Nicknamer> posto ga nema
<Nicknamer> to je font iz win-a
<Nicknamer> ruzni su mi ovi fontovi u linuxu :)
<Nicknamer> ununtu font je zasu :p
<promis> видим да он није део стандардног пакета за мс фонтове
<promis> јел имаш вин прируци?
<Nicknamer> imam na drugoj particiji
<Nicknamer> a i inace me zanima sta se radi sa ovim code-ovima kad ovako postave na forumu... verujem da se ne otkucava u terminal sve, zar ne?
<promis> нађи фонт тамо и пресними га у ~./fonts
<Nicknamer> samo da ga kopiram?
<promis> da
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> sad cu da probam
<promis> ovo Å¡to se nalazi na ovoj stranici Å¡to si dao je shell skript
<promis> i lepo piše u ovom prvom postu šta se snjim radi
<promis> Save it as 'addfonts.sh', allow it to execute: chmod +x addfonts.sh and  then run it as root: sudo ./addfonts.sh
<promis> dakle, otovriš program za pisanje teksta i u njega ispopiraš ceo ovaj kod koji je dat na stranici
<promis> i onda snimiš taj tekst kao: addfonts.sh
<Nicknamer> aha, kao notebook svojevremeno u win-u
<promis> dakle običan tekstualni fajl čija je sadržina taj shell skript
<promis> shell skript shvati kao bat fajl
<promis> tekst editor to ti je notepad
<promis> u ubuntu se koristi gedit
<Nicknamer> a ovaj deo "run it as root: sudo./addfonts.sh" ?
<promis> pa pošto taj skrip ima za zadatak da kopira skinuti font u sistemski folder za skladištenje fontova trebaju ti root privilegije
<promis> a njih dobijaš sa sudo
<promis> pogledaj malo skrip, i videćeš da je prost
<Nicknamer> aaaa, znaci bacim taj fajl u root folder i otkucam to u terminalu?
<promis> ma ne
<promis> fajl snimiš gde hoćeš
<promis> ali ga izvršiš kao root
<promis> odosno kao sudo - super user do
<promis> tj sa sudo
<Nicknamer> sta znaci izvrsiti fajl?
<promis> pokrenuti ga
<promis> startovati ga
<Nicknamer> open with?
<promis> i to je isto startovanje
<Nicknamer> kako se fajl izvrsava sa sudo?
<promis> gledaj kada se fajl izvršava on se ne otvara
<promis> nego se izvršava
<promis> ako se nešto izvršava to automatski znači da je taj fajl program
<Nicknamer> ok
<promis> a program radi ono Å¡to je programiran da radi
<promis> shell skript je neka vrsta programa
<promis> to nije program nego je skript ali i skriptovi mogu da rade - da se izvršavaju
<promis> program se startuje kao root korisnika uz pomoć sudo komande: sudo ime-programa
<Nicknamer> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, sad mi je jasno
<Nicknamer> sudo app-get install
<Nicknamer> ili samo sudo?
<promis> samo sudo neće ništa da uradi
<promis> probaj pa ćeš videti
<Nicknamer> sudo ime-programa tj. u ovom slucaju "sudo addfonts.sh" ?
<promis> ne nego kao Å¡to je napisao: sudo ./addfonts.sh
<Nicknamer> aha... a "./ " je root ?
<promis> ne ./ je lokal / je root
<Nicknamer> znači fajl mogu da sačuvam na desku, i da u terminalu dam tu komandu, i to je to?
<promis> da, stim prenego ga pokreneš moraš da promeniš radni direktorijum da ti bude dektop
<Nicknamer> a kako da saznam sta mi je sad radni direktorijum?
<promis> komanda: pwd
<Nicknamer> pa onda da smesim fajl tamo
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> pokusacu
<promis> ne treba ti bre taj skript
<promis> uradi kao Å¡to sam ti rekao
<Nicknamer> uradio bih, ali je problem sto u kubuntu-u imam 4 foldera "fonts"
<Nicknamer> ne znam u koji da ga smestim
<promis> u onaj koji sam ti rekao
<Nicknamer> imam taj folder u /var, /var/lib, /etc, /etc/X11
<Nicknamer> nemam ga u ./ tj u local
<promis> alo bre
<promis> Å¡ta sam napisao: ~./fonts
<promis> vidim da ne znaš šta to znači
<promis> a napisao sam ti tačno gde treba
<Nicknamer> pa naravno da ne znam, 3. dan sam na linuxu
<promis> ne laži
<Nicknamer> je l' to local?
<Nicknamer> ne lazem
<promis> to si rekao i pre nekoliko dana da si 3 dana
<Nicknamer> dobro, 5 dana, ali dva dana nisam palio komp :D
<promis> nema veze
<promis> računa se
<promis> dakle
<promis> ~ je skraćenica za home folder: /home/nicknamer
<Nicknamer> tako mi reci :)
<promis> .fonts je ime foldera
<promis> sad vidim da sam napravio grešku, putanja treba da glasi: ~/.fonts
<promis> da ali da si napisao npr: cp tahoma.ttf ~/.fonts
<Nicknamer> ovde imam samo documents, downloads, music, pictures... foldere, da napravim novi, ili..?
<promis> on bi se smestio tamo
<Nicknamer> u terminalu?
<promis> komande isklčivo u terminalu
<promis> elem, nemoraš da kopuraš u terminalu
<promis> možeš i u tom delfinu
<promis> uključi u delfinu da prikazuje skrivene foldere
<Nicknamer> ok, sad cu probam
<promis> kad neki fajl ili folder ima tačku ispred sebe onda je on skriven
<promis> kao Å¡to je taj .fonts
<promis> ako ga nema onda ga napravi
<promis> ali nemoj da ga praviš ako ga već ima
<Nicknamer> samo da ga namestim da mi prikazuje skrivene foldere
<Atlantic777> Nicknamer: samo pritisni ctrl + h
<Nicknamer> ispao
<Nicknamer> elem, nema foldera kako god da okrenem
<Nicknamer> pa sam u /home/nicknamer smestio fajl tog fonta
<Nicknamer> i u terminalu otkucao cp tahoma.ttf ~/.fonts
<Atlantic777> može i tako :)
<Nicknamer> i sta treba da se desi da bih znao da je terminal odradio stvar? pošto ne vidim folder nigde :)
<promis> pa prvo jel postoji taj folder ili ne?
<Nicknamer> jok :)
<promis> otvori terminal i kucaj: ls -l ~/.fonts/
<Nicknamer> eeee znate sta sam uradio :)
<Atlantic777> ne?
<Nicknamer> ubacio sam location bar i isao lepo /home/nicknamer/.fonts
<Nicknamer> i upao mi u folder
<Nicknamer> iako prikazuje da ga nema
<Nicknamer> samo... "loading folder" 100 godina :S
<Nicknamer> 100 godina se otvara jbt
<promis> lebati pokreni ovu komandu i vidi dal ga ima ili nema: ls -la ~ |grep fonts
<Nicknamer> kako u delfin da ubacim "up" ? smara me da pritiskam svaki put alt + up :S
<promis> aj pokreni komandu
<promis> koju sam dao
<promis> da završimo to da idem dalje
<Nicknamer> -rw-------  1 nicknamer nicknamer 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 .fonts
<promis> dobro ima ga
<promis> jel si presnimio font tamo?
<Nicknamer> samo sec
<Atlantic777> daj: ls -l ~/.fonts
<Nicknamer> fala q
<Nicknamer>  evo instalira mi font :)
<Atlantic777> o.O
<Atlantic777> šta kaže na ovu moju komandu?
<Nicknamer> sekund
<Nicknamer> -rw------- 1 bla bla 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 /home/bla/.fonts
<Nicknamer> ma q je instalirao...
<Nicknamer> nema medju ponudjenima u "wordu"
<Atlantic777> Kakav sad bla?! :O
<Nicknamer> ma to sam ja
<Nicknamer> nicknamer
<Atlantic777> ajd ovako: ls -l /home/nicknamer
<Atlantic777> ajd ovako: ls -l /home/nicknamer/.fonts
<Atlantic777> ova druga
<Nicknamer> da, ispisao mi sve foldere koje mogu i sam da vidim, osim fonts
<Nicknamer> vazi za prvu komandu
<promis> kako li je uspelo da dobije ovaj ispis
<promis> verovatno je opet kopirao moju komandu
<Nicknamer> e ajd da uradim shell taj
<Nicknamer> i onako cu morati to da naucim
<Nicknamer> akd tad
<promis> ma da j bre
<promis> jer nemožeš da presnimiš jedan jednii fajl
<promis> daj ispis od komande: ls -l ~/.fonts
<Atlantic777> e, čovek ajd ti lepo kopiraš ovo i da završimo: mkdir -p ~/.fonts && cp *.ttf ~/.fonts
<Atlantic777> gotovo
<Nicknamer> kaze da vec postoji direktorijum
<promis> možda mu nije izvor u home
<Nicknamer> ali ga ja svejedno ne vidim
<promis> ej bre
<Nicknamer> ej bre :)
<promis> jel ćeš da nas slušaš?
<Nicknamer> pa slusam vas
<promis> onda radi šta ti kažem
<promis> daj ispis od: ls -l ~/.fonts
<Nicknamer> -rw------- 1 edvin edvin 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 /home/edvin/.fonts
<Atlantic777> samo to?
<Nicknamer> da
<promis> da l je moguće?
<promis> šta ti imaš .fonts u .fonts?
<promis> ne razumem ovaj ispis
<Nicknamer> pa rekoh, otvara mi ga pola sata
<Nicknamer> i nece da ga otvori
<Nicknamer> i to udje u folder samo kad otkucam path za folder
<promis> nije čak ni .fonts u fonts
<Nicknamer> inače ga ne vidim, iako je podešeno da mi prikaze skrivene foldere
<promis> gledaj
<Nicknamer> a ono sto je interesantno, kad mi otvori folder, krene da se instalira tahoma sama od sebe
<promis> (10:39:50 PM) Nicknamer: -rw-------  1 nicknamer nicknamer 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 .fonts
<Nicknamer> medjutim, posle kad udjem u word, nema mi medju ponudjenima
<promis> ovo je reklo da imaš taj folder
<Nicknamer> oke
<promis> ali svei ispisi posle ovo su čista nebuloza
<promis> ajde ovako
<Nicknamer> siguran si da nije lakse da odradim shell?
<promis> zatvori taj terminal pa ga pokreni opet
<Nicknamer> :)
<promis> pa očigledno je za tebe komplikovanije lakše
<Nicknamer> evo
<Nicknamer> izgleda :)
<Nicknamer> otvorio
<promis> ali tada bi bili drugi probemi
<promis> no
<promis> kucaj: cd .fonts
<Nicknamer> bash: cd: .fonts: Not a directory
<Atlantic777> o.O
<promis> dobro onda kucaj: mkdir .fonts
<Nicknamer> mkdir: cannot create directory `.fonts': File exists
<Atlantic777> rm -rf .fonts
<promis> kucaj: file .fonts
<Atlantic777> :D
<Atlantic777> e jbg, slušaj promisa
<Atlantic777> nećem se više mešam :P
<Nicknamer> .fonts: TrueType font data
<Nicknamer> vi to sve iz glave? :S
<promis> hehe, pa jel ti to tvoja nesretna tahoma?
<Atlantic777> Jbt, promis on je to preimenovao :D
<promis> haha
<Atlantic777> Svaka čast! :p
<promis> ajde sad ovako
<promis> mv .fonts tahoma.ttf
<Nicknamer> ne kapiram... nista nisam preimenovao
<Atlantic777> Vidi, kopirao si taj tahoma.ttf i imenovao ga kao .fonts
<promis> radi Å¡ta sam ti rekao
<Nicknamer> mv: cannot stat `.fonts': No such file or directory
<Atlantic777> Jesi li me posluašo kad sam rekao da me ne slušaš? :D
<Nicknamer> nisam tebe slusao :)
<promis> nije, dao je posle ispis od file
<Nicknamer> tj jesam, samo to da te ne slusam
<Nicknamer> :p
<Nicknamer> sta sad?
<Atlantic777> ajd daj još jednom: ls -la | grep fonts
<Nicknamer> da te poslusam?
<Atlantic777> ovaj put smeš :D
<Nicknamer> ok
<Nicknamer> -rw-r--r--  1 edvin edvin    530 2011-05-15 22:36 .fonts.conf
<Atlantic777> aha, a daj sad: ls -la | grep ttf
<Nicknamer> -rw-------  1 edvin edvin 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 tahoma.ttf
<Atlantic777> Ček, koji ti je username?
<Nicknamer> edvin
<Atlantic777> aha, onda je ok
<Nicknamer> i sta sad? :)
<Atlantic777> mkdir .fonts
<Nicknamer> nista
<Nicknamer> novi red, prazan
<Atlantic777> tako i treba
<Atlantic777> cp -v *.ttf .fonts/
<Nicknamer> `tahoma.ttf' -> `.fonts/tahoma.ttf'
<Atlantic777> eto ti ga, kopirano tamo Å¡ta treba
<Atlantic777> daj još: ls -l ~/.fonts
<promis> znači ti ladno nisi prvi put iskopirao ceo ispis
<promis> i napravio potpunu zabunu
<Nicknamer> total 684 -rw------- 1 edvin edvin 697972 2011-05-15 23:04 tahoma.ttf
<promis> eto sad je dobro
<promis> restartuj writer
<promis> ili šta već koristiš
<Atlantic777> Btw, daj kasnije i: ls /home
<Nicknamer> tooooo
<Nicknamer> evo ga, sljaka
<Nicknamer> hvala momci
<promis> sad mi reci zašto nisi deo ceo ispis?
<Nicknamer> kad?
<promis> (10:39:50 PM) Nicknamer: -rw-------  1 nicknamer nicknamer 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 .fonts
<Nicknamer> na koju komandu?
<Atlantic777> promis: ali vidi i privilegija
<Atlantic777> privilegije*
<promis> trebalo je da glasi kao ovo: (11:00:56 PM) Nicknamer: -rw-r--r--  1 edvin edvin    530 2011-05-15 22:36 .fonts.conf
<promis> čekaj bre ono nije isto
<Nicknamer> pa ja sam samo kopirao ono sto je pisalo :S
<Nicknamer> nemo' se ljutis :)
<Atlantic777> Nicknamer: daj mi i: ls /home
<promis> tek mi sad ništa nije jasno
<Atlantic777> Nicknamer: nemo se brineš, nemamo motku da te dohvatimo s te strane monitora. :D
<Nicknamer> cek, ugasih terminal
<Atlantic777> ajd pokreni ga opet
<Nicknamer> edvin
<Nicknamer> :)
<Nicknamer> aaaa, da
<Nicknamer> sorry, nisam objasnio
<Nicknamer> evo sta je bilo
<Nicknamer> promis je rekao da potrazim u /home/nicknamer nesto
<Nicknamer> pa nisam hteo da vas bunim sa svojim username-om
<Nicknamer> pa sam samo menjao moj username sa nicknamer
<promis> ma nije do toga
<Nicknamer> dok mi u jednom trenutku nije dosadilo, ali sam mislio da ste skontali
<promis> imao si fantomski fajl:  -rw-------  1 nicknamer nicknamer 697972 2011-05-15 22:30 .fonts
<Nicknamer> ma nema veze, sad je sve ok
<Nicknamer> hvala jos jedared
<promis> slažem se
<Atlantic777> +1
 * Nicknamer se izvinjava na cimanju
<Atlantic777> Inače, znaš li šta smo mi sad uradili?
<Atlantic777> Da ne misliš da je ovo neka nauka. :D
<Nicknamer> izbrisali ste mi win? :D
<Atlantic777> Trebalo je napraviti skriveni .fonts folder i u njega kopirati tahoma.ttf.
<Atlantic777> Nismo, a hoćeš? :D
<Nicknamer> jok... neka bude kao rezerva, kad izgubim zivce
<Nicknamer> mada, drzim se :)
<Nicknamer> ali kapiram
<Nicknamer> maglovito doduse, ali da
<Nicknamer> a zar nisam mogao da napravim ono
<Nicknamer> new folder, da ga preimenujem
<Nicknamer> kao u win-u...?
<Atlantic777> Pa mogao si, to ti je promis valjda i rekao. :D
<Nicknamer> uletelo mi nesto u sobu
<Nicknamer> cek sec
<Atlantic777> Samo što onda nešto nisi mogao da ga nađeš, ili šta već.
<Atlantic777> Pa si krenuo sa terminalom, a mi prihvatili.
<Nicknamer> jbt imam slepog misa u sobi :S
<Nicknamer> samo sekund
<promis> pa trebalo je u deflinu da vidi da li ga ima, pa ako nema da ga napravi
<promis> nikaakva nauka
<Nicknamer> tu sam
<Nicknamer> e pa ja video u delfinu
<Nicknamer> i nije mi prikazivao
<Nicknamer> cak ni kao hidden :S
<Nicknamer> ali sam mogao da udjem u njega kad sam ukucao path
<Nicknamer> trip
<Atlantic777> pa jesi li video ostale foldere koji počinju tačkom?
<Nicknamer> u tom folderu ne
<Nicknamer> ali da recimo 1 up
<Nicknamer> imam .directory folder
<Nicknamer> tj u /home/
<Atlantic777> u /home/ ili u /home/edvin?
<Nicknamer> u /home/
<promis> tvoj home folder treba da je pun sa skrivenim folderima
<Nicknamer> u /home/edvin nemam nista skriveno
<Atlantic777> :/
<Nicknamer> e, koristim kubuntu, a prilikom instalacije nisam pravio /home particiju... ima li sve to neke veze?
<Atlantic777> nema
<Nicknamer> nista ne stavljam u /home, sve mi stoji na D: particiji win-a, kojoj pristupam i sa kubuntu-a
<Nicknamer> preko delfina
<Nicknamer> ili kako god
<promis> možeš ti da ne snimaš ništa, ali sistem ti tu pravi i čuva fajlove podešavanja
<Atlantic777> ok, ako je tako kako ti kažeš, daj onda: ls -la /home
<Nicknamer> ajd
<Nicknamer> total 12 drwxr-xr-x  3 root  root  4096 2011-05-13 21:48 . drwxr-xr-x 24 root  root  4096 2011-05-15 22:41 .. lrwxrwxrwx  1 root  root    44 2011-05-13 21:42 .directory -> /etc/kubuntu-default-settings/directory-home drwxr-xr-x 31 edvin edvin 4096 2011-05-15 23:21 edvin
<Nicknamer> ovo mu dodje kao da ima foldera, a? :)
<Atlantic777> ne
<Nicknamer> jbt kako su mi mutna slova  u firefoxu, kao ono kad nemam drajver za graficku
<Nicknamer> a ffox 4.0 u (k)ubuntu je dizajnerski kao ffox 1.0 za win :S
<Nicknamer> i sve mi se neke isprekidane linijice javljaju kad minimizujem nesto :S
<Ddpbf> А ти си користио фајерфокс 1 па знаш како изгледа
<Nicknamer> jok, ali sam video screen shotove
<Ddpbf> 1. користи оксиген-гтк
<Ddpbf> да би ти се гтк програми уклапали у кде
<Atlantic777> pređi na lynx ffs! :P
<Atlantic777> I batali KDE! :D
<Atlantic777> tty, eeeeeventualno neki tilling wm.
<Nicknamer> ffs? koje su to distro?
<Atlantic777> lol :D
<Atlantic777> nije to distro
<Atlantic777> :D
<Ddpbf> то је веб прегледач
<Ddpbf> из конзоле
<Ddpbf> мали миран
 * Atlantic777 mali ode u ćošak
<Nicknamer> hmmm
<Nicknamer> a sta je taj oksigen gtk?
<promis> lynx je dos igrica, simulacija helikoptera
 * Atlantic777 mali cupka u ćošku
<Nicknamer> oxygen, pretpostavljam
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: mogu ja, mogu ja?
 * Atlantic777 diže „dva prsta“
<Ddpbf> може
<Ddpbf> pa oxygen ti je podrazumijevana tema na kde
<Nicknamer> ah, da
<Nicknamer> ja stavih neku cool temu
<Ddpbf> a oxygen-gtk је та тема за гтк програме (фајерфокс, либреофис
<Nicknamer> mada... cool je relativan pojam :)
<Nicknamer> eeee to mi treba
<Nicknamer> znaci sudo app-get install oxygen-gtk ?
<Ddpbf> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=oxygen-gtk
<Ddpbf> не баш прво нађи ппа који га има
<Ddpbf> ондак га додаш
<promis> a ispravljam se igra se zvala; LHX
<Atlantic777> gtk2-engines-oxygen
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: a Å¡ta je odna ovo?
<Ddpbf> имају?
<Ddpbf> занимљиво
 * Ddpbf је на арчу, па оно
<Atlantic777> Evo kod mene na nattyju ima ovo.
<Nicknamer> 11.04 ?
<Ddpbf> јес
<Atlantic777> Nicknamer: apt-cache search oxygen | grep gtk
<Nicknamer> gtk2-engines-oxygen - Oxygen widget theme for GTK+-based apps
<Atlantic777> Ne razumem se u KDE, ali valjda je to to. :D
<Atlantic777> Ddpbf: ?
<Nicknamer> ali meni je glowglass tema... :)
<Ddpbf> ma jeste
<Nicknamer> ima li to neke veze?
<Ddpbf> па која год је
<Ddpbf> боље ће се уклапати у кде
<Ddpbf> од овог што имаш сад
<Ddpbf> :)
<Nicknamer> ok, hvala
<Ddpbf> http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/ubuntu-studio-prelazi-na-iksfce/
<Nicknamer> e, je l' to proradio sajt?
<Atlantic777> Kao što vidiš...
<Ddpbf> одржали смо га
<Ddpbf> :> :>
<Nicknamer> kul, znaci radi i wiki
<Nicknamer> manje cu vas smarati
<Nicknamer> :p
<promis> ne seri da ubustu studio prelazi na xfce
<promis> jea!
<Ddpbf> http://dullass.blogspot.com/2011/05/ubuntu-studio-moving-to-xfce.html
<promis> dobro da su se setili - opametili
<promis> inače ko hoće može da čuje šta se radi sa ubntu studijom: http://soundcloud.com/dzoni-promis/scream-in-doubt
<Ddpbf> па било је или то или гном3
<Nicknamer> bacite pogled na ovo
<Ddpbf> а у гному 3 не може ни тапет да се измијени без 15 минута у терминалу
<Nicknamer> http://imageshack.us/m/14/2646/snapshot1bm.png
<Nicknamer> zasto mi je ovako brljav font? koji font vi koristite?
<Ddpbf> Убунту
<Ddpbf> подеси у опери да користи исти фонт као остатак система
<Nicknamer> i zasto mi se koji moj kad god predjem misem preko ovog gore preslika ebeni wallpaper?
<promis> nemam pojma koji font koristim, što će reći - podrazumevani
<Ddpbf> тј. убунту
<Nicknamer> vidite nebo gore?
<Nicknamer> :)
<Ddpbf> хм то ти само у опери?
<Nicknamer> ne, bilo sta
<Nicknamer> ffox, delfin
<Nicknamer> ...
 * Ddpbf размишља
<Nicknamer> ma bug neki...
 * Nicknamer gubi zivce polako
<Ddpbf> јел ти то само на тој теми
<Ddpbf> или и на другим
<Nicknamer> koliko se secam, i na drugim je bilo isto
<Nicknamer> sad cu da probam
<Ddpbf> пс да неористиш oxygen-transparent?
<Nicknamer> pa bacih onu komandu u terminal sto mi rekoste
<Nicknamer> ne znam da li je to bilo to
<Ddpbf> ма јок
<Nicknamer> ili sam morao nesto da instaliram :)
<Nicknamer> evo i sa drugim temama ista stvar
<Nicknamer> zar ne postoji neki .deb fajl za to
<Nicknamer> zasto jednostavno kad moze komplikovano, moto linuxa :)
<Ddpbf> чек па теме инсталирај из системских поставки
<Ddpbf> бар на кде је то лако
<Nicknamer> tako i uradih
<Nicknamer> ali kazem ti, opet me zeza to
<Nicknamer> i kad promenim ovo windows decoration opet ista stvar
<Nicknamer> da skinem ja taj mint da probam, pa ako ne valja ni on, da batalim linux
<promis> batali ga odma'
<promis> :D
<Nicknamer> pa stvarno jbt...
<Nicknamer> em je komplikovan u 3 lepe
<Nicknamer> em ima milion bugova
<Nicknamer> e, ali obrati paznju
<Nicknamer> kako je brljavo ovo
<Nicknamer> http://imageshack.us/m/828/1226/snapshot1qi.png
<Nicknamer> gore umesto system settings vidim deo pozadine i pitaj boga sta
<promis> pa dešava se
<promis> ne koristim KDE pa nemogu ništa da ti kažem oko toga
<Nicknamer> pa znam, ali koliko god mrzeo windows zbog raznih razloga
<Nicknamer> tamo mi se takve stvari nikad nisu desavale
<Nicknamer> idem da probam sudo apt-get install unity
<Nicknamer> :)
<promis> pa kad si dao pare da ti se ne dešavaju :P
<Nicknamer> ovaaaj... nisam dao pare
<Nicknamer> :))
<promis> si lud da instaliaš unity na kubntu
<Nicknamer> sto?
<promis> pa šta će ti?
<Nicknamer> da vidim kako izgleda :)
<Nicknamer> tj.
<promis> hehe, radi kako ti volja
<Nicknamer> svidja mi se kubuntu skroz
<Nicknamer> samo me zeza to sto pokazah na screenshotovima
<Nicknamer> pa rek'o mozda na unity-ju nece
<Nicknamer> alo
<Nicknamer> daj pricajte nesto
<Nicknamer> dok mi se ovo instalira, smorio sam se
<Nicknamer> e ja ukljucio komp jos u 9 sa namerom da nadjem neki recept na netu za veceru, kad ono - smorio me font u ffox-u, usao kod vas... sve ostalo je istorija :)
<Nicknamer> a mozete da zamislite koliko sam gladan sad...
<Nicknamer> ok, ajde... offtopic:
<Nicknamer> ontopic:
<Nicknamer> hoce li mi u unity-ju biti isti fontovi u firefoxu i aplikacijama koje sam sad postavio u plazmi, ili cu morati i tamo da podesavam?
<promis> ne znam
<Nicknamer> ti imas ubuntu?
<Nicknamer> ok, restart da probam unity ;)
<Nicknamer> experiment neuspeo :)
<Githzerai> Å¡ta si sad zabrljao? :)
<Nicknamer> ma nista, pokusao da instaliram unity u kubuntu
<Nicknamer> ali bas me briga... samo ne znam kako sad da izbrisem 118 mb
<Githzerai> ma nemo mi kasti da nije uspelo :)
<Nicknamer> sudo app-get uninstall unity ?
 * Nicknamer ne zna komande
<Githzerai> remove
<Nicknamer> oke
<Nicknamer> hvala ;)
<Githzerai> mesto uninstall
<Githzerai> ili bolje autoremove
<Nicknamer> znaci ovako:
<Nicknamer> "sudo autoremove unity" ?
<Githzerai> sudo apt-get autoremove unity
<Nicknamer> After this operation, 1,905 kB disk space will be freed.
<Nicknamer> svasta :S
<Nicknamer> Githzerai, ti si bese na kubuntu isto?
<Githzerai> pa Å¡ta si sve instalirao?
<Githzerai> ne na Arču sam
<Nicknamer> samo unity
<Nicknamer> sve pakete sto mi ponudio
<Githzerai> al što se tiče KDEa, slobodno pitaj
<Nicknamer> dogovoreno, hvala ;)
<Githzerai> imaš li u istorijatu šta je instalirano?
<Nicknamer> da vidim u download manageru?
<Nicknamer> a ne, to je bese bilo u ubuntu
<Githzerai> pa zar ti nije ostalo u terminalu, ili si ga u međuvremenu ugasio?
<Nicknamer> ugasio
<Nicknamer> kako je dobar ovaj wicd manager
<Nicknamer> mnogo me bilo smorilo ono sto mi je svaki put trazio onaj wallet
<Githzerai> pa što nisi isključio :)
<Nicknamer> pa sam instalirao wicd... e sad, ne znam da li je to automatski zamenilo default network manager sto ide uz kubuntu, ili moram da ga brisem
<Githzerai> ne moraš da ga brišeš, samo da ga ugasiš
<Nicknamer> e pa nije htelo nesto, videh posle na forumu, kazu da je najbolje da se izbrise taj network manager i da se instalira wicd
<Nicknamer> pa ja bih da ga ugasim za stalno...
<Nicknamer> ajd sad cu da procackam da vidim kako da ga disable-ujem
<Githzerai> sudo service networkmanager disble
<Nicknamer> samo jos kad bih ga nasao :)
<Nicknamer> e bravo
<Githzerai> i
<Githzerai> sudo service wicd enable
<Githzerai> pazi gore sam pojeo a
<Githzerai> dakle disable
<Nicknamer> networkmanager: unrecognized service
<Githzerai> network-manager
<Githzerai> glupi debianoidi :)
<Nicknamer> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but disable is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<Githzerai> sec
<Nicknamer> i ovo:
<Nicknamer> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service network-manager disable
<Githzerai> pa to smo i uradili :)
<Nicknamer> ja ga ugasio, valjda me nece smarati... ajd da probam log out, da vidim baš
<Nicknamer> eto me brzo nazad
<promis> treba: stop
<Githzerai> stop zaustavlja, a disable treba da ga zabrani pri bootu ;)
<promis> teško
<promis> al ajd
<Githzerai> ili sam pomešao sa systemd
<Githzerai> doduše, tamo je
<Githzerai> systemctl networkmanager.service start|stop|enable|disable
<promis> nemam ovde nm, ali mi za ostale service ne daje opciju za disable
<Nicknamer_> eo me
<Nicknamer_> opet mi je trazio wallet, iako ovaj put nije ukljucivao network manager
<Nicknamer_> znaci napredovao sam, jos samo jedan korak :D
<Nicknamer_> da iskljucim wallet
<Nicknamer_> nije hteo da mi se poveze na mrezu ni sa wicd-om dok nisam ukucao sifru
<Githzerai> kcmshel4 kded
<Githzerai> pardon
<Githzerai> kcmshell4 kded
<Githzerai> isključi stavku vezanu za NetworkManager
<Githzerai> imah je na dnu
<Nicknamer_> sta je kcmshell4 kded? :)
<Nicknamer_> gde to kucam?
<Githzerai> u terminalu
<Nicknamer_> kul, iskljucio :)
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-07
<Devet1> Molim sve ljude dobre volje za pomoć ukoliko iko ima ideju kako da instaliram ovaj program (Gimphoto 1.4.3) na novoinstalirani Ubuntu 12.04amd64.
<Devet1> Kada probam da ga pokrenem iz terminala izbacuje mi sledecu gresku:
<Devet1> devet1@Devet1-PC:~$  /usr/local/gimphoto/gimphoto.sh  /usr/local/gimphoto/bin/gimphoto: error while loading shared libraries: libart_lgpl_2.so.2: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ZPop> bojce: можемо ли мало о предавању :)
<maletaski> pozdrav ZPop
<bojce> može, naravno
<ZPop> поздрав maletaski
<ZPop> јел би одговарала друга половина јула?
<bojce> kako sad stvari stoje, meni da, ako je vikend, naravno
<ZPop> субота или недеља?
<bojce> milsim i urošu isto, ali moraću da proverim
<bojce> subota, mislim da je bolje
<bojce> ljudi obično nedeljom, su kući i tako to...
<ZPop> онда 21 или 28 јул
<ZPop> да се вежемо за неки од та два датума
<ZPop> или да одма одлучимо који од ова два
<bojce> hm, svejedno, al ajd da vidim sa Urošem, pa da defiinitivno odlučimo
<ZPop> може
<bojce> ;)
<ZPop> значи да долазите из Београда
<ZPop> требаће вам аутопутем једно 2 сата вожње аутом
<bojce> da, nas dvojica iz Bg...možda se još neko pojavi od nas, ali o tom potom..ipak je leto, vreme odmora.. :):):)
<ZPop> од Београда до ловћенца
<bojce> ma 2 sata je ništa...za čas se stigne
<bojce> jesi li razmišljao u koliko sati da počne?
<ZPop> питам због термина. кад би био погодан термин, мисли на сате
<ZPop> читаш ми мисли :)
<bojce> ma jok, to još nisam savladao :)
<maletaski> hehehe
<maletaski> možda vam se priključim i ja
<ZPop> ;)
<ZPop> можда 16 часова
<bojce> šta znam, računaj da predavanje traje do sat i po (preko toga ne, obično duže trajanje umori gledaoce ma koliko da je interesantno), plus jedno pola sata u proseku ya eventulana pitanj i slično...kad se sve to sabere, najkasnije bi trebali da počnemo u 19h, da se ne bi vrađali u Bg posle ponoći
<bojce> mada, ako može ranije, nama odgovara
<bojce> 16 časova je malo prerano, bolje 17 ili 18h
<ZPop> реци кад би вам највише одговарало
<ZPop> добро
<bojce> pa hajd nek bude 18h, da završimo zvaničan deo do 20, pa imamo vremena i da odemo negde na pićance :)
<ZPop> имамо време, имамо оквиран датум, ти и Урош сте сигурни, а maletaski је под знаком питања
<bojce> ma Sale nije pod znakom pitanja, doči će i on... :D
<maletaski> eto
<maletaski> :D
<ZPop> :)
<maletaski> rešen znak pitanja
<maletaski> :))
<ZPop> ја ћу наредних дана
<ZPop> кад се слегне ова еуфорија око избора
<ZPop> да видим за простор, пројектор
<Atlantic777> ZPop: zna li se datum?
<ZPop> и озвучење
<ZPop> 21 или 28 јула у 18 часова
<bojce> sad sam se čuo sa Urošem, 21. jul bi bio OK, tako da eto, imaš i tačan datum
<ZPop> одлично
<bojce> eto, i to smo rešili
<ZPop> то би било то
<ZPop> јављам се кад будем имао новости
<bojce> ako ti nešto bude hitno oko ovoga ili imaš neka pitanja i sl. šalji mi slobodno mail bojce@ubuntusrbija.org
<Atlantic777> možeš da računaš i na mene ako treba da se pije ili tegli neka oprema :)
<bojce> važi, bićemo u kontaktu
<ZPop> Atlantic777: ok
<bojce> ne sumnjam da treba da računamo na tebe ako treba da se pije :)
<ZPop> bojce: ok
<Atlantic777> kad imam najmlađu jetru u ekipi :)
<ZPop> Atlantic777: како долазиш: сам или са екипом? ;)
<bojce> blago tebi za "mladu" jetru :D:D:D
<Atlantic777> ZPop: videću, možda dovedem webasteryodu... zavisi kako bude raspoložen
<Atlantic777> potrudiću se da dovedem još nekog
<maletaski> lol webaster :D
<ZPop> било би ми корисно
<ZPop> ако неко има
<ZPop> шаблон за плакат
<maletaski> mislim da imamo negde
<Atlantic777> ZPop: mogu da ti nabavim onaj plakat Å¡to je bio za prezentaciju u Kuli
<maletaski> aj videću narednih dan dva
<Atlantic777> ali to je matoro, beše maverick ili tako nešto
<ZPop> неће се ништа штампати
<ZPop> иде на фотокопирање
<ZPop> зато ми треба само текст
<ZPop> шта све треба да иде
<ZPop> да се испуни форма
<maletaski> aha
<bojce> ima gotovih Å¡ablona ovde http://spreadubuntu.org/
<ZPop> знам
<ZPop> гледао сам
<ZPop> доста тога и преузео
<bojce> a za tekst pogledaj na našem wikiju, čini mi se da je bilo o tome
<ZPop> погледаћу
<bojce> bio je neki tekst za flajere
<ZPop> највероватније ћу нарезати око 85 цедеова
<ZPop> 50 убунту
<ZPop> а остало на његову браћу
<ZPop> а 32 и 64 по пола
<bojce> broj cd-ova je najlakše da odrediš prema očekivanoj posećenosti
<ZPop> волео бих да то не буде довољно
<ZPop> но видећемо
<ZPop> рачунар на који би инсталирао убунту
<ZPop> не могу да обезбедим
<ZPop> али ако нешто искрсне ...
<Atlantic777> ZPop: eto ti moj netbook
<Atlantic777> ako ne budem na seminaru, a verovatno se neće pogoditi, eto ti moj netbook i možemo s njime da radimo šta hoćeš
<Atlantic777> btw, sve radi out of the box, tako da nema brige
<Atlantic777> mogu možda i još koji lap da nabavim za zezanje
<ZPop> Atlantic777: онда решено
<ZPop> доста је и ово :)
<ZPop> чућемо се још
<ZPop> имам твој мејл
<ZPop> треба ли интернет
<ZPop> то би могао да решим
<ZPop> надам се
<Atlantic777> pa net uvek dobro dođe... ovde kod nas smo valjda 3G uboli...
<ZPop> онда то решавам
<ZPop> биће највероватније адсл
<ZPop> решен је интернет
<ZPop> ако предавање буде у дому културе
<ZPop> где је и планирано
<ZPop> да буде
<ZPop> решена је и камера и фотоапарат
<ZPop> један пријатељ је задужен за то
<ZPop> то је онда све за сада
<ZPop> чујемо се
<ZPop> ;)
<Nicknamer> ljudi... pozdrav
<Kostic> здраво тебра.
<Nicknamer> imam problem, instalirao bih ubuntu na usb-u od 8gb, moze li neka pomoc, uputstvo, nisam uspeo da nadjem uputstvo na netu
<Nicknamer> koristim win7
<Kostic> Кључна реч Universal USB Installer.
<Nicknamer> potrazicu, hvala
<Kostic> Nicknamer, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Kostic> нема на чему.
<Nicknamer> e super, i onda mogu da ga nakačim na komp i da boot-ujem sa njega?
<Kostic> да
<Kostic> одеш у биос и изабереш тај усб
<Kostic> boot-uješ?
<Kostic> мислиш подигнеш? ;D
<Nicknamer> da... evo, ja sam to napravio davno još na tom usb-u, mislim da imam 10.04 na njemu, i pre neki dan sam hteo da ga update-ujem na najnoviji ubuntu, ali nisam imao prostora... pa bih sad sve ispocetka
<pymort> ljudi neka u?e ko živ na ##mindfreaks
<pymort> i neka idla malo sa nama :D
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-08
<Nicknamer> ziv neko?
 * nikolja dobar dan
<pymort> Haj
<brok> zdravo svima
<pymort> hi
<pymort> atlantic777 tu ?
<pymort> * [tech] (~tech@pool-173-70-104-219.nwrknj.fios.verizon.net): Unknown
<pymort> * [tech] hitchcock.freenode.net :Sofia, BG, EU
<pymort> * [tech] End of WHOIS list.
<pymort> smisli neki nick
<pymort> mozes i sprix
<maletaski> ?!
<pymort> oh fuck pogrešan kanal :)
<pymort> izvinjenje :=
<maletaski> :D
<pymort> dešava se
<maletaski> svima nama :)
<pymort> posebno kad kupiš xperia mini i shvatiš da ima fabriški nepremostiv bug
<maletaski> :(
<Atlantic777> pymort: sada sam tu
<maletaski> đes Atlantic777
<pymort> atlantic777 ja sam , crax0 .
<Atlantic777> o/
<pymort> ?isto da ti se javim da smo živi :D
<Atlantic777> hehe
<pymort> i da s'vrneš na ##mindfreaks ovde ponekad :D
<Atlantic777> pymort: malo li je Å¡to mi je bnc tamo? :D
<pymort> ma na freenode :D
<Atlantic777> hej, pa nisam znao
<pymort> :D
<pymort> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=py-UJjBE2O8
<pymort> jutro
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-09
<joostvb> добро јутро
<pymort> jutro
<pymort> ima li zivih
<pymort> Iliti budnih
<pymort> pymort, nikolam, lubotu3
<Tilda> :)
<Slovenka> Pozz svima
<Beretta021> poz
<pymort> ubuntovci hi
<pymort> jutro
<nikolja> pozdrav
<nikolam> hi
<nikolam> pymort,
<veljko_> pozz
<veljko_> svima
<pymort> Z
<nikolam> ovaj Unity koji sad robam prvi put i cela nova ubuntu filozofija me trenutno udara u glavu 100 na sat
<nikolam> nista ne kapiram za sad sta su pisci u kanonikalu hteli da kazu
<nikolam> nema spiska programa pa na dalje
<Kostic> Дедер, појасни мало те твоје мисли... :D
<Kostic> Ако мислиш на филозофију, нема ничега чудног...
<Kostic> Варијација хуманизма...
<Kostic> Који програм ти фали?
<Kostic> Претпостављам да прелазиш са Виндоуса...
<sasa_> baci malo pogled na xubuntu 12.04, lts od tri godine, klasican meni, mnogo dobra stvar, brz, moze lepo da se sredi i da dobro izgleda
<sasa_> nije xfce uopste los
<Kostic> У праву је Саша... И ја се пребацујем на ИксФЦЕ када ме овај Гном 2 смори...
<sasa_> ja se prebacio jos prosle godine sa gnom 2 na xfce,
<Kostic> Ја нисам. Још ваља овај Дебијан 6...
<Kostic> Само сам укључио нестабилну грану у /ets/sources да бих имао мало новији софтвер.
<sasa_> kad sam saznao da su prestali da odrzavaju gnom 2,
<sasa_> resio da izaberem neki novi put
<sasa_> i onda krenuo tom logikom,
<sasa_> sto pre to bolje
<sasa_> par meseci svasta nesto isprobao i odlucio se za xfce
<Kostic> Па исто ти је то мање-више... ГТК па ГТК...
<Kostic> Био он ИксФЦЕ или Гном.
<sasa_> upravo tako
<Kostic> А и џаба ти је ИксФЦЕ ако користиш све само Гном програме...
<Kostic> нпр. Наутилус уместо Тунара.
<acinic> Poz
<Kostic> Воздра...
<sasa_> pozzz
<Kostic> acinic, да ли си некада чуо за Евизо?
<acinic> http://news.softpedia.com/news/SolusOS-1-Has-Firefox-12-and-Linux-Kernel-3-0-268555.shtml
<acinic> Probao neko?
<acinic> Nisam
<acinic> Sta ti je to?
<Kostic> Није ни важно... Помешао сам те са неким... Нисам пробао ово.
<acinic> Sad cu da probam
<sasa_> koristi cini mi se gnom 2
<acinic> Mesaju me sa Alen Delonom glumcem
<sasa_> solusos
<acinic>  :D
<Kostic> Па добро... Фајерфокс 12 и Линукс 3.0 можеш добавити у било којој већој дистрибуцији....
<acinic> Na primer?
<Kostic> Нестабилни Дебијан...
<Kostic> Арч Линукс вероватно.
<Kostic> Ево ја користим Фајерфокс 12, чек да видим да ли могу да убацим 3.0 кернел...
<Kostic> aptitude search kernel 3.0... :D
<acinic> Treba da odstampam uputstvo za Arch a nemam stampac
<acinic>  :D
<Kostic> Хм, морам да убацујем експерименталну грану... :/
<acinic> Ide neko u Zajecar?
<Kostic> Уместо да толико форкују Дебијан могли би да мало доприносе Дебијану...
<Kostic> Не... Морам да тражим посао. xD
<acinic> Koji posao? Koja struka?
<Kostic> Нешто везано за администрацију Линукс/БСД сервера...
<acinic> Bravo svaka cast
<Kostic> нашао linux-source-3.2 пакет... Изгледа да морам да га компајлујем... :/
<Kostic> acinic, Па не бих да годину дана ленчарим безвезе...
<acinic> Naravno treba raditi
<acinic> Ja skoro da imam 17 godina radnog staza
<acinic>  :)
<Kostic> Још мало па у пензију... xD
<acinic> Ma kakva crna penzija to ce da se ukine kada ja omatorim za penziju
<Kostic> Таман ће је поново увести када ја остарим... :P
<acinic> Cisto sumnjam kako se stvari desavaju, propagira se nerad a ne rad
<Kostic> "Не могу они мене толико мало да плате колико ја могу мало да радим"...
<acinic> da srpska filozofija
<sasa_> "od nerada, boljeg rada nema!"
<Kostic> linux-image-3.2.0-0.bpo.1-686-pae
<Kostic> Нашао сам га... :D]
<nikolam> Ma ja sam na Xfce od 2006/7 i bas sam hteo da vidim na sta danasnji Ubuntu lici.
<acinic> I na sta lici?
<Kostic> На дистрибуцију која ће довести око ~200.000.000 нових корисника... :/
<acinic> Pa sta!
<nikolam> Bice svih, samo nece biti nas :)
<nikolam> Meni je posebno cudan ubuntu softverski centar. Dodam ja nov PPA i... ZBUNJ. Nema paketa niti mogucnosti da osvezim
<nikolam> Onda sam morao da stavljam sinaptik
<acinic> Nista me to ne cudi
<acinic> Fenseraj u prvaom planu a pouzdanost u 50 planu
<nikolam> Ali, what about osnovna upotrebljivost, na primer, da se moze lako pokrenuti pregled zauzetosti sistema ili da je bar spisak pokrenutih programa odvojen od podrazumevanih dugmica koji (skoro) nicemu ne sluze s desne strane
<nikolam> tj leve
<acinic> To mi je tek biser sto su sve strpali u levi gornji ugao
<nikolam> Mislim da uradim "in vivo" operaciju i podmetnem caletu ovakav Ubuntu na 2 dana mesto XP i Gnoma 2, da vidim d ali ce "cjupati kose" posle dan ili dan ipo.
<acinic>  :@
<nikolam> Zbunj2 je bilo prebacivanje radnih povrsina. nema bez dvoklika na njih same itd.
<acinic> Meni se 12.04 i ne podize
<acinic> Instaliran je kako treba mada ne postoji opcija da se preskoci instalacija gruba
<sasa_> ni ja nisam uspeo da botujem ni ubuntu, ni xubuntu, ni lubuntu na amd laptopu
<acinic> Tek kada prijavi gresku ponudi opciju da ne instalira grub
<acinic> Kod fedore lepo postoji opcija da ne instaliras grub i to radi a koliko je fedora ipak slabiji distro od Ubuntua
<Kostic> Ма нека дођу само... Већ сам спремио мој мизантропски плашт... 3:D
<acinic> Odoh poz
<Kostic> Kmamuz, ping.
<Kmamuz> pj o/
<Kostic> Успео да користиш развојну?
<Kmamuz> ne razumem? :)
<Kostic> xD... Да ли си успео да распакујеш и користиш Семафор 0.14?
<Kmamuz> ah to, samo sam raspakovao i počeo da radim slike... nisam instalirao :)
<Kostic> Тај рад... Само кликнеш два пута на ./main.py...
<nikolja> laku noć
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-10
<Atlantic777> o/
<pymort3> jutro
<pymort3> imal zivih
<TildaTurn> :)
<pymort3> oh ima :)
<EKV> Neko tu?
 * EKV ChanServ SLAP
 * EKV maletaski SLAP
 * EKV Atlantic777 SLAP
 * EKV Beretta021 SLAP
 * EKV dokman SLAP
 * EKV dungodung|away SLAP
 * EKV EKV SLAP
 * EKV FiReSTaRT SLAP
 * EKV Icy_blue SLAP
 * EKV joostvb SLAP
 * EKV Kmamuz SLAP
 * EKV lubotu3 SLAP
 * EKV meka SLAP
 * EKV Milos_SD SLAP
 * EKV olujicz SLAP
 * EKV TildaTurn SLAP
 * EKV ubuntulog2 SLAP
<Icy_blue> EKV: ?
<EKV> Treba mi pomoc
<EKV> Oko Telenor Interneta
<Icy_blue> reci
<Icy_blue> na ubuntuu?
<EKV> Dap
<Icy_blue> momenat
<EKV> Ima linux folder
<EKV> Sa fazon .tgz fajlom rek'o bih
<EKV> Samo da ukljucim laptop da pogledam
<Icy_blue> Huawei E1552 ?
<EKV> Telenor modem
<EKV> Za internet
<Icy_blue> to je modem
<Icy_blue> da, to je taj modem
<Icy_blue> samo čas
<EKV> Imam PCL_TLNSRB.tar.gz
<EKV> Al mislim da je problem u accessu kao fazon da nemam per za to.
<proka> E ljudi, jedno pitanje
<proka> Je l' mogu nekako da uradim resize root particije
<proka> Bez da radim reinstall?
<proka> Npr, da umanjim malo /home, posto tamo imam dosta prostora, a da taj prostor prebacim na / ?
<Icy_blue> zašto bi to radio?
<Icy_blue> koliki ti je root?
<proka> 9giga
<proka> I pravi mi vec problem ako na primer hocu da pravim USB Live
<Icy_blue> koji distro?
<proka> 10.04
<proka> Icy_blue, neke ideje?
<Icy_blue> proka: hm, nije nemoguće, ali nije ni jednostavno
<dokman> proka: podignes Gparted i radis sta hoces
<dokman> bar sam ja to radio
<proka> dokman, Da, to cu i da uradim, samo cu pre toga da napravim klonove.
<dokman> ili ako imas jos neki sistem pored toga pa sa njega da radis resize
<dokman> pre neki dan sam ja smanjo root za lubuntu
<dokman> pa povecao home i root za arch
<dokman> ali backup u svakom slucaju
<Atlantic777> dokman: sa live diskom možeš da radiš sa particijama šta 'oćeš
<Atlantic777> EKV: sa tim 3G modemima je fazon što se ponašaju kao 2 uređaja
<Atlantic777> prvo, kao redovna flash memorija na kojoj su drajveri
<Atlantic777> a posle se prebacuju u mod za modem
<Atlantic777> ne znam detalje, samo znam da je tako
<Icy_blue> sredio je čovek
<Icy_blue> kaže da mu radi net
<Icy_blue> ima uputstvo na ubuntu i lugonsu za taj modem, pa se nekako snašao
<Atlantic777> e, cool
<Kostic> usb-modeswitch
<Kostic> за 3г модеме
<Atlantic777> e, to ^
<Kostic> барем за huawei e1550
<Icy_blue> da, za taj
<Kostic> и треба да се мало петља са udev-ом...
<Kostic> Ја имам тај...
<Kostic> Како је кул овај Chromium OS. :D
<Atlantic777> baš je u skladu sa tvojim plan9 fetišem
<Kostic> :D
<Kostic> Него, вероватно ћу преписати Семафор у Го језику.
<Kostic> И урадићу да буде веб апликација
<Kostic> Мање међузависности
<Atlantic777> ja bih se držao pythona...
<Kostic> уместо Питона и pygtk библиотеке, потребна је само бинарна датотека и прегледач... Много је више преносиво.
<Kostic> Изашао је Го 1 пре неких два месеца... Стабилан је сад. ;D
<Kostic> Добар је трип. Покренеш датотеку и она покрене прегледач на нпр. 127.0.0.1:3999 тј. localhost:3999
<Kostic> и користиш програм.
<Atlantic777> misliš da py to ne može?
<Atlantic777> to mogu i u C-u da napravim :)
<Kostic> Лакше је урадити то у Гоу а и много брже од Питона.
<Kostic> + што Го унутар стандардне библиотеке поседује sqlite модул. :D
<Kostic> *+1
<Kostic> То је мој google+ фетиш. xD
<Atlantic777> i py ima integrisan sqlite driver
<Kostic> Кад легне прва плата, узимам један хромбук...
<Kostic> драјвер тешко... Модул можда. ;D
<Atlantic777> ima modul za upravljanje sqlite bazama aka sqlite driver
<Kostic> Ма јок... Идем на Го. Нова технологија, аутори су најбољи хакери у историји програмирања а и јака компанија стоји иза њега.
<Kostic> Биће Го нови Це језик.
<Atlantic777> neće
<Atlantic777>  /off
<Atlantic777> topic ^
<dokman> Atlantic777: znam, ali nema svaki live Gparted
<dokman> a ja sam sa konzolom jos uvek na VI
<Atlantic777> he, ode mi dokman...
<EKV> Atlantic777 resio sam.
<EKV> Fora je bila u chmod i nekim bibliotekama
<stereo_advance> zdravo
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-11
<meka> dobro jutro, džezeri
<meka> :o)
 * nikolja Dobar dan
<TildaTurn> <O
<Guest47962> prvi put probam ubuntu, instalirao sam preko wubi-ja ubuntu-10.04.4-desktop-i386, nije radio ni miš(neki stari Genius) ni tastatura(Trust Easy Scroll Silverline Keyboard PS/2 & USB). Ima li neko rešenje da to proradi
<nihil_enochian> Jesi li mozda probao preko live CD da pokrenes ubuntu???
<Guest47962> jesam, isti slucaj
<Guest47962> sad ću da probam sa najnovijom verzijom ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386
<Guest47962> a inače tastatura i miš sa tužeg kompa rade
<Kostic> Guset47962, шта је проблем?
<Guest47962> ne radi mi gornje pomenuta tastatura i miš
<Kostic> Пробао друге УСБ улазе? Да ли можеш да убациш нпр. тастатуру па да је искључиш па да онда убациш другу тастатуру и да ми даш излаз од dmesg команде?
<Guest47962> druga tastatura radi, a ja sam trenutno u XP-u
<Guest47962> da probam opet, to će potrajati
<Guest47962> tastatura nije na usb
<Guest47962> nego na onaj ljubičasti ulaz
<Kostic> хм.
<Guest47962> ništa, odoh da probam sa novom verzijom 12,04
<orpheustar> pozdrav
<orpheustar> zna li neko zasto nece da mi se pokrene Google Earth i Stellarium na 11.10?
<orpheustar> pre je na 10.10 radilo
<orpheustar> ima li nekoga?
<orpheustar> pozz
<orpheustar> :)
<orpheustar> moze li da pomogne neko?
<orpheustar> pozdrav, ima li budnih, treba mi mala pomoc
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-12
<Milos_SD> pozdrav svima
<joostvb> zdravo
 * nikolja dobar dan
<TildaTurn> <O
<brok> zdravo svima
<brok> koristili li neko od vas mts-ov 3G modem Alcatel?
<orpheustar> dobra noc, moze li mala pomoc?
<nikolja> Laku noć
<nikolja> :D
<nikolja> orpheustar:
<orpheustar> je tek stigao :)
<nikolja> Å ta ti treba?
<orpheustar> muci me Google Earth
<nikolja> ako mogu pomoći
<orpheustar> nece da se pokrene na 11.10
<nikolja> 32 ili 64 bit?
<orpheustar> a Stellarium mi se zali nesto na Open GL
<orpheustar> 32
<nikolja> kako si ga instalirao?
<orpheustar> pre je na 10.10 sve sljakalo
<nikolja> preko .deb paketa ili synaptica ?
<nikolja> tj. preko PPA paketa
<orpheustar> deb
<orpheustar> a Stelarium preko ovog drugog
<orpheustar> meni ne daje opciju da ga instaliram preko software centra
<nikolja> http://www.google.com/intl/sr/earth/download/thanks.html#os=linux#linux_dl=deb_32
<orpheustar> da to sam i ja sinoc skinuo
<orpheustar> i nece, otvori se ona pocetna slika ali se i zatvori i to je to
<nikolja> e, ja moram da spavam.... jedva gledam na oči
<nikolja> cimaj ostatak bande da ti pomogne
<orpheustar> ok
<nikolja> ako nisu afk
<orpheustar> ako se neko javi
<nikolja> aj laku noć o/
<orpheustar> leku noc
<orpheustar> ima li neko budan :) ?
<Milos_SD> drustvo, da li je neko od vas nekada narucivao nesto od tehnike preko Amazon.de ?
<Milos_SD> ili bilo gde iz EU ?
<orpheustar> ja ne
<orpheustar> a znas li nesto oko mog problema
<Milos_SD> zanima me kako ide carinjenje te robe. Do koliko evra nema carine i koji je procenat carina?
<Milos_SD> koju graficku imas?
<orpheustar> u vezi Google Earth
<Milos_SD> znam, vidim
<Milos_SD> koju graficku imas?
<orpheustar> na 10.10 je sve radilo
<Milos_SD> i koje drajvere imas instalirane?
<orpheustar> a sa d ne 11.10 nece
<orpheustar> kako da to vidim
<orpheustar> ne znam :(
<Milos_SD> pa, valjda znas koju graficku imas u kompu? :D
<Milos_SD> orpheustar ?
<orpheustar> Imam Lenovo G560 a na znam tacno koja je graficka
<Milos_SD> lspci ukucaj u terminalu
<orpheustar> Grafička kartica Intel HD 3000
<Milos_SD> ok
<Milos_SD> ajde startuj google earth iz terminala
<Milos_SD> i prekopiraj izlaz u terminalu na pastebin.com
<Milos_SD> i daj mi link ovde
<orpheustar> od cega ispis
<orpheustar> lspci ?
<orpheustar> http://pastebin.com/PR9pBmNw
<Milos_SD> ne, kada startujes google earth iz terminala
<orpheustar> samo upisem google earth?
<orpheustar> u terminal
<orpheustar> ?
<Milos_SD> da
<orpheustar> Програм „google“ тренутно није инсталиран.  Можете да га инсталирате уписивањем:
<orpheustar> sudo apt-get install googlecl
<Milos_SD> kucas google-earth
<orpheustar> http://pastebin.com/eqFcQukf
<orpheustar> NE
<orpheustar> ovo je
<orpheustar> http://pastebin.com/ga1EKRiw :)
<Milos_SD> a sta kaze: glxinfo
<Milos_SD> :)
<orpheustar> http://pastebin.com/cDKnQDzV
<Milos_SD> ovo znaci da ti drajver za graficku ne radi kako treba.
<Milos_SD> e sad, zasto...
<orpheustar> pre je na 10.10 sve radilo
<Milos_SD> verujem. Da li si radio upgrade ili clean install?
<orpheustar> kada pokrenem Stellarium
<orpheustar> ispisuje poruku i zali se na Open GL
<orpheustar> upgrade
<orpheustar> This system does not support OpenGL.
<orpheustar> ima li sanse da proradi?
<orpheustar> ako si jos tu
<Milos_SD> pa, sigurno da moze, ali trenutno ne znam kako :)
<Milos_SD> ne znam ni zasto ne radi
<Milos_SD> mozda da probas 12.04 LTS?
<orpheustar> taj je bolji?
<Milos_SD> pa, najnoviji je i LTS je (Long Term Support)
<orpheustar> probacu
<Milos_SD> i noviji kernel i drajvere ima, pa mozda i proradi :)
<orpheustar> hvala
<orpheustar> ok
#ubuntu-rs 2012-05-13
<Pocetnica> jel neko budan_
<Pocetnica> ?
<Pocetnica> potrebna mi je mala pomoć
<Pocetnica> :D
<joostvb> добро јутро
<Pocetnica> dobro jutro
<joostvb> Pocetnica: you can burn the iso to a cd and boot from the cd
<Pocetnica> i bought cd and download iso file, do I need ONLY to write the iso file on the cd? and to begin instalation
<Pocetnica> ok,
<joostvb> da!
<Pocetnica> and one more question
<Pocetnica> how big partition needs for swap, /, and /home?
<joostvb> the installer gives you a default suggestion
<joostvb> just use that
<Pocetnica> well, last installer didn't offer me anything,
<joostvb> it could be the default is to use just one partition which holds both / and /home
<joostvb> hu?
<joostvb> which iso did you use?
<Pocetnica> only i had from installer was a warning, that I need partition for /
<Pocetnica> 11.04
<joostvb> o! maybe if you choose not "automatic partitioning" but choose "manual" or something
<Pocetnica> ok, now I will try with 12.04 and a new cd
<joostvb> what i use: swap: same size as my fysical RAM, or maybe the double of my RAM
<joostvb> and /home: it depends
<joostvb> / and /home: it depends
<Pocetnica> so will tell you after, how it was
<Pocetnica> i put 10Gb for /
<joostvb> on my main desktop machine, /home is 10 GB
<Pocetnica> 2Gb for /home
<Pocetnica> aham ok, i will change that
<joostvb> Pocetnica: wait!
<joostvb> Pocetnica: how big is your disk?
<joostvb> 10 Gb for / sounds reasonable
<Pocetnica> 500GB
<joostvb> o!
<Pocetnica> but 100gb is for C windows,
<joostvb> aha
<Pocetnica> and 100GB is for D, for data
<Pocetnica> and 100GB is for ubuntu
<joostvb> maybe take 50 GB for /, 250 GB for /home
<joostvb> only 100 GB for ubuntu?
<joostvb> then 20 GB for /, 80 GB for /home
<joostvb> or, you could do:
<joostvb> 20 GB for /, 20 GB for /home
<joostvb> and 60 GB for ubuntu-data
<FiReSTaRT> fun and games with partitioning lol
<Pocetnica> ok, and how much i need for swap?
<joostvb> o shit, forgot about that :)
<joostvb> how much RAM you have?
<FiReSTaRT> easy partitioning setup: ram x 1.5 for swap (probably overkill)
<Pocetnica> 3GB
<FiReSTaRT> so 4.5
<joostvb> FiReSTaRT: yes
<FiReSTaRT> im lazy when it comes to partitioning.. i do 6 for swap, 30 for / and the rest for /home
<Pocetnica> so i need /  /home swap and the rest of hard disk is for ubuntu data
<joostvb> 20 GB / , 20 GB /home , 5 GB swap, 55 GB ubuntu-data
<Pocetnica> ok, then i go to install it, and i hope i will success, because it's my 4th time,
<Pocetnica> thank you a loooot :)
<joostvb> i have separate /var , /usr , /opt , ....
<joostvb> but you don't want that...
<joostvb> Pocetnica: good luck!
<FiReSTaRT> yeah overkill for a desktop system
<joostvb> yup
<Pocetnica> well, i started to learn administration of linux in school, so i will learn about details
<joostvb> Pocetnica: just try and you'll learn
<FiReSTaRT> ahh ok in that case you do wanna do a bit of reading and even get a bit pedantic about your setup
<FiReSTaRT> but if you're getting into the admin side, you should play with centos mostly and a bit of debian
<Pocetnica> where i can find centos?
 * joostvb uses debian
<FiReSTaRT> GIYF - google is your friend :P
<FiReSTaRT> im guessing the first hit will be for the main project page
<joostvb> freebsd <- interesting too
<Pocetnica> but my professor use ubuntu, and in lab circumstances we also use ubuntu
<joostvb> Pocetnica: first try ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> interesting but not what i'd call linux and not for a production system
<FiReSTaRT> ok in that case play with ubuntu on account of having an idiot professor
<Pocetnica> ok joostvb  I will go now,
<joostvb> FiReSTaRT: no, freebsd definately is not linux :)
<Pocetnica> so bye and thanks again
<joostvb> c u later
<FiReSTaRT> laku noc :)
<joostvb> dobro jutro
<Pocetnica> laku nooć :)
<FiReSTaRT> dobro i ovde je recimo jutro
<FiReSTaRT> ali ne kapiram, uce linux administraciju na ubuntu masinama?!
<FiReSTaRT> mislim ubuntu je lep operativni sistem za desktop sisteme dogod koristis neko drugo desktop okruzenje
<FiReSTaRT> ali za servere....................
<joostvb> ubuntu je linux
<joostvb> there is ubuntu for servers too
<FiReSTaRT> jeste ali su ga vala naduvali sa kojekakvim govnarijama... dobro nije tako los uvod u debian
<FiReSTaRT> yes there is... haven't met anyone who actually uses it :D
<joostvb> hehehe
<joostvb> what does "govnarijama" mean?
<FiReSTaRT> about 80% centos, 20% debian ime
<FiReSTaRT> crap :P
<FiReSTaRT> bloat
<joostvb> i c
<FiReSTaRT> and don't even get me started on unity lol
<joostvb> ye, that was a nice experiment....
<joostvb> i believe it got debian a lot more users
<FiReSTaRT> that's why my main desktop system is running mint.. i'm alternating b/w xfce and cinnamon
<joostvb> i use fvwm
 * joostvb is old
<FiReSTaRT> got one virtual machine running lubuntu.. not bad actually.. only to connect to a vpn, run nx client and run twinkle - all i need for work :P
<joostvb> you mean "ubuntu" ?
<FiReSTaRT> lubuntu - ubuntu with lxde
<joostvb> a, haven't heard about that one before
<FiReSTaRT> pretty decent.. very gnome2-like.. openbox based
<FiReSTaRT> a lot lighter than xfce
<joostvb> fvwm is probably lighter....
<FiReSTaRT> xfce is getting a little too bloated for what it is, too
<FiReSTaRT> more than a little ;)
<joostvb> fvwm: rocking since 1993
<FiReSTaRT> quite possible, but lxde's still light on its feet
<joostvb> :)
<FiReSTaRT> lol.. i only got into gnu/linux in 2008... bought a lappy and it came with vista.. enough said :P
<FiReSTaRT> ok time to rejoin my wife before she files a police report for a missing person :)
<FiReSTaRT> good night/morning :P
<joostvb> working on unix since 1995 i guess, debian since 1999
<joostvb> c u later!
<Pocetnica> joostvb:
<Pocetnica> are you there?
<Pocetnica> je li neko budan? :)
<Pocetnica> olujicz: Milos_SD pymort2 ubuntulog2 opetnaistommestu meka lubotu3 ivanblago Beretta021
<ivanblago> svi su budni verovatno
<Pocetnica> ivane
<Pocetnica> moože pomoć'
<ivanblago> šta inače ljudi radi nedeljom u ovo vreme
<ivanblago> može
<Pocetnica> kada narezujem iso fajl, preko power iso, da li označim Current compilation (on the fly burning) ili image file?
<ivanblago> image file
<Pocetnica> hoće li se raspakovati?
<Pocetnica> pošto sammalopre narezala iso fajl i kaže da nema boot i da ne može da pokrene disk
<ivanblago> nema boot?
<ivanblago> tako kaže
<ivanblago> čekaj
<Pocetnica> znači idem add pa dodam ubuntu iso, zatim označim, image fajl i kliknem burn?
<ivanblago> nikada nisam koristio power iso ali trebalo bi da je tako, sačekaj naći ću ti na netu neki tutorijal za to
<Pocetnica> ajde
<ivanblago> http://versatile1.wordpress.com/2009/05/02/how-to-use-poweriso-to-burn-iso-files/
<ivanblago> imaš i video tu
<Pocetnica> e pa ne mogu,
<Pocetnica> zato što sam već iskoristila disk
<Pocetnica> može li to preko usba?
<Pocetnica> zadnje pare Å¡to sam imala sam dala na disk jutros
<Pocetnica> ivanblago:
<Pocetnica> jesi tu?
<ivanblago> preko usb-a može
<ivanblago> ali ne pomoću powerisoa
<ivanblago> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<nikolja> dobro jutro
<Pocetnica> instalirala sam ubuntu server umesto desktopa
<Pocetnica> ima li šanse da se pokrene išta osim stranice gde se ukucavaju kodovi?
<Pocetnica> ivanblago: jesi još uvek tu?
<Pocetnica> ili bilo ko, ko bi mogao da mi odgovori na pitanje?
<sasa_> instalirao conky na linux mint 12 lxde, ala nikako ne mogu da program plkrenem sa pokretanjem sistema,
<sasa_> kako da dodam tu opciju
<sasa_> da se conky smesti u autostart programe
<Icy_blue> za pola sata predavanje o LaTeX-u #lugons-classroom
<Stefan2142> windows for life! B|
<lebron> Pozdrav. Kladio sam se sa dugarom oko toga može li se preko Skype servisa saznati nečija IP adresa,po mom mišljenju nije, jer se komunikacija između 2 korisnika ne vrši direktno već preko servera(?), grešim li?
<orpheustar> dobro vece
<orpheustar> trebam pomoc ako neko moze
<orpheustar> oko instalacije 12..04 LTS
<orpheustar> pozdrav
<orpheustar> ima li nekoga :) ?
<orpheustar> zna li neko kada se radi install 12.04 a imam sad 11.10 da li pri cistoj instalaciji moguce sacuvati /home netaknut i podatke na njemu?
<orpheustar> nikad ne znam kad ovde ima nekoga ili ne :)
<orpheustar> dakle nista
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-06
<alexxxa> zdravo!
<alexxxa> Gde se nalaze prevodi aplikacija?
 * dragan99 ne mogu d averujem d aneko moze toliko da troluje kao salepetronije, ako se instalira Ubuntu , podrzumevano (default) okruzenje je Unity, to sto instaler u 13.04 oce da za*ere pa ne istalira dobro Unity to je druga prica
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-07
<ubuntu__1> kako da podesim na kameru na skype? Pokazuje sliku naopako.
<Alexa> nadam se da je neko uputio ubuntu__1 kako da namesti kameru na skype-u :D
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-10
<dragan99> Ubuntu Gnome 13.04 – http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/raring/release/ i
<dragan99> da li je ovo Ubuntu bez Unity na koga moze da se stavi gnome-shell
<dragan99> ako se stavi Unity i Gnome-shell dolaze u sukob
<nikolam> dragan99, preporuka moja je da instaliras Xubuntu
<nikolam> on fakat nema ni kde, ni gnome ni unity, nego xfce
<nikolam> onda na njega mozes po volji da dodas Gnome
<nikolam> na njemu fakat nema ni "U" od Unity, sto je i s moje strane preporucljivo.
<dragan99> nikolam: hval ana odgovoru koji nisam trazio, postavio sam konkretno pitanje, ne znam da li si razumeo, Unity i gnome-shell se ne trepe, Cist unity moze, pitao sam za link na kome je gnome da li je to vec gnome-shell ili moze da se stavi gnome-shell
<dragan99> nikolam: Na kraju to cu sve izbrisati i ostati na KDE koj ih sije po svemu, KDE je car za sva ta okruzenja
<dragan99> Imam Debian Wheezy sa KDE, malo cu da vucem testing granu i uvek imam aktuelno a pride i radi
<nikolam> slusaj, ja bih se drzao izdanja Ubuntua koje su zvanicno podrzane. A ima spisak koje jesu a koje nisu.
<nikolam> Ljudi se trude da odgovore na najbolji nacin koji moze da se odgovori.
<nikolam> Za mene je odgovor koji sam dao najbolje resenje koje mozes da primenis a budes siguran da ce to da radi i da bude podrzano.
<nikolam> Takodje, ako zelis dugo i srecno da radis na racunaru, drzi se LTS izdanja.
<nikolam> Ako zelis da si stabilan, i da sve radi najnovije, drzi se redovnih izdanja.
<Kostic> dragan99, пробај Ubuntu Shell Remix. Колико ја знам, убунту шел ремикс је од 13.04 званично део Убунту породице.
<nikolam> Pitanje je sta kome u stvari treba, svako okruzenje ima svoje prednosti i mane.
<Kostic> nikolam, ја сам на пословном лаптопу држао 13.04 од алфе 2. Све је радило како треба, имао сам укупно два проблема са главним ризницама за тих шест месеци. Добро, имам све Интел те је хардвер добро подржан. :)
<Kostic> Зато сам и отишао са Дебијана... Мнооого ми је било досадно. :)
<nikolam> Da, intel grafika ima GPL licencirane drajvere koje pise Intel. To je bas lepo.
<nikolam> Video sam najavu pre neki dan za nove Intel grafike u procesorima za buducnost.
<nikolam> Mozda upravo moja sledeca masina bud eimala Intel brzu grafiku na koju ozda dodam neku Nvidia kasnije.
<nikolam> Ja sam se drzao LTS godinama i bez obzira na to sam uvek morao na kraju da instaliram ponovo kad stigne novi LTS a i u toku eksploatacije bilo je desetak situacija kad bi nesto zeznuli u unapredjenjima po pola dana i tako.
<nikolam> Stoga sam prilicno naplasen cak i od redovnih izdanja :P Posto me je praksa naucila da se sve greske do kojih mi je korisnicki stalo nikad ne isprave do sledeceg izdanja.
<nikolam> Doduse, morao sad da stavim 12.10 zbog podrske za novije mogucnosti Btrfs. Al ta masina mi sad ne radi.
<nikolam> (na "zivo" sam migrirao sa md RAID na Btrfs softverski RAID)
<nikolam> A unapredjenja na Ubuntu vec neko vreme podrzavaju snimke stanja (snapshots) na BTRFS prilikom unapredjivanja, tako da je to prilicno must-have. :P
<nikolam> Pomaze kod situacije kad unapredjenje neso zezne.
<Kostic> Зар подршка за Бтрфс систем датотека није у кернелу? Мислим, када сам задњи пут компајлирао кернел, искључио сам батерфс. Нема то везе са дистрибуцијом (барем мислим).
<Kostic> Такође, из искуства увек надограђујем када изађе ново издање јер скок са једног ЛТС-а на други никада није био успешан код мене.
<Kostic> И да, зар не беше snapshot отисак стања? :P
<Kostic> Ех, да имамо ЗФС ко БСД-овци... :|
<nikolam> Pa kernel verzija se isporucuje uz verziju distribucije i ostaje ista dok je to izdanje distribucije podrzano.
<nikolam> Pa ZFS za Linuks kernel postoji i radi, zove se ZFSonLinux i postoji PPA za Ubuntu. Ja imam instaliran Ubuntu na ZFS, dize se sa iste particije kao Openindiana/Illumos
<nikolam> Btrfs je svemirska tehnologija u odnosu na zastareli ext (i 4)
<Kostic> nikolam, ја користим фризирани кернел. Никада не користим фабрички који долази уз дистрибуцију.
<nikolam> Kostic, a kako ga friziras?
<nikolam> Kkao onda dobijas unapredjenja kernela, kad su izmene specificne za distribuciju (ubuntu)
<Kostic> Скинеш изворни, подесиш га и искомпајлираш.
<Kostic> Која су то тачно измене специфичне?
<nikolam> da al onda nisi siguran da ce sve raditi kako treba, da je sve ukljuceno standardno sto trazi tvoja distribucija.
<Kostic> Нисам приметио иједан проблем, ванила фризирани кернел, све ради како треба. :)
<Kostic> Интел. :)
<nikolam> Ono, moze se i bez distribucije...
<Kostic> Знаш како, прва подешавка тј. .config је био извађен из 3.5 убунтуовог кернела. Онда сам ту подешавку шишао. :)
<nikolam> Al mora da imas svoj tim. I klijente . I da ti se isplati da se bakces s pravljanjem prakticno svoje distribucije
<Kostic> Хехехе... Сећам се када сам искључио ecryptfs па се после чудим што не могу да се пријавим на систем. xD
<Kostic> Практично моје дистрибуције? Ма дај. То је само кернел. xD
<nikolam> A vezano za "snapshots" ja kazem snimak stanja. (ne znam gde se kaze otisak stanja?)
<Kostic> А и ради доста брже јер је оптимизован за овај процесор, нема туце управљача (нпр. Мек рачунари) који ми нису потребни.
<Kostic> Мени је логичније отисак.
<Kostic> Може и снимак. Важно је да се разумемо.ћ
<nikolam> Sve zavisi sta ti treba, ako bi da se zezas, moze se. Ako bi da ti radi i da te ne boli glava, onda neki koji ima podrsku.
<nikolam> Al voleo bih da vidim gde si cuo. Ako si sam smislio OK.
<Kostic> Мени ово ради и не боли ме глава.
<Kostic> Негде сам чуо али не могу да се сетим право да ти кажем.
<nikolam> P dobro. Jesi cuo za Ksplice?
<Kostic> А и немам времена. :)
<Kostic> Оно што је Ред хет направио?
<nikolam> Ne nije rh, to je posebna firme pa je kupio Orakl.
<Kostic> У фазону, надоградња кернела без поновног покретања?
<nikolam> Instalacija kernel unapredjenja bez restarte servera
<Kostic> То сам и рекао. :P
<Kostic> Добра ствар. :)
<nikolam> da, besplatno za Ubuntu, Fedora, i Oracle Linux, placa se za RedHat
<Kostic> Хм... Ksplice ради на Убунтуу?
<Kostic> Ето мени разоноде за недељу послеподне. :)
<nikolam> E pa vidis, to ne bi moglo da radi ako svako stavlja kernel koji hoce :P
<nikolam> Da, fazon, Ubuntu na radne stanice i OL na server i eto razbibrige za sva poslepodneva ber restarte.. ikad :P
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-11
<profiler1982> pozz
<profiler1982> svima cloackovi skinuti
<profiler1982> ddos na freenode
<Kostic> Нешто веома чудно се догађа. Неко ради занимљиве ствари... Једна тачка (сервер) је био откачен данас од остатка Фринода (нетсплит).
<darkodd> ima li koga
<darkodd> kako da nadogradim ubuntu 12 na verziju 13
#ubuntu-rs 2013-05-12
<dragan99> great litle radio player, da li ovaj sjajan on-line player moze nekako da se uglavi u debian wheezy
<profiler1982> ljudi probajte cinnamon na 12.04 ili12.10 leti kako radi
<profiler1982> ili elemntary DE
<dragan99> i u tom cinnamonu i svim verzijama ne radi slikanje ekrana ili snimanje klipa sta se desava na ekranu sa AMD vlasnickim drajverima, kad s eslika ekran dobiju se duhovi
<dragan99> slika od pre sat ili dva
<dragan99> stavio si cinnamon 1.8
<dragan99> na 12.04 sa ppa
<profiler1982> ja mislis?
<dragan99> sta mislim? znam
<profiler1982> e zdroidu pisem uletela poruka .)
<profiler1982> 1.8.2 je
<profiler1982> a radi slikanje ekrana
<dragan99> hebem se sa cinnamonom od maltene prve verzije
<dragan99> radi kod tebe jer nemas AMD vlasnicke drajvere
<profiler1982> ali odmah sacuva u home slike
<profiler1982> da
<profiler1982> desklets samo nikak
<profiler1982> nikako
<dragan99> hebiga da teram HD6700 kao krs, ne ide, greota je
<dragan99> citao sam za desklets ima ih 3, prvi radi drugi napravi njesra i sve unisti
<profiler1982> sve sjebe
<profiler1982> a cinnamon 2d je software aceleracija
<profiler1982> przi CPU
<dragan99> na koji 12.04 si stavljao? Unity
<profiler1982> kao unity na 12.10
<profiler1982> ko nema hardware acc
<profiler1982> ali ovako
<profiler1982> radi solidno
<dragan99> ima i novi mate isto jos nije zavrsen
<profiler1982> dragane probaj phantenon shell
<profiler1982> mate necu
<dragan99> sve sto imaju spremno koliko sam video da je 100% testirano je Mint KDE
<dragan99> ne probam vise nista , ne mogu vise da gubim zivce, prelazim na Debian, sad sam vec u Debianu wheezy KDE
<profiler1982> e kakav je?
<profiler1982> meni ovaj elementary bruka
<dragan99> meni radi, moj je malo unapredjen sa KDE 3.9.5 i koristim sve grane po potrebi, stabilan
<profiler1982> cekaj sad je gnome3 u wheezy
<profiler1982> gnome-shell
<dragan99> plus u svim ostalim linuxima piste mi zvucnici ovde u Debianu i naravno u win7 i win 8 sve ok
<profiler1982> imas 8micu
<profiler1982> jel uefi
<profiler1982> zato pitam
<dragan99> ne imas kao glavno nude gnome-shell ali imas da skines CD sa KDE, XFCE ili da skines net install pa biras
<profiler1982> neznam meni xfce nesto bezveze
<profiler1982> imam lxde ovde
<profiler1982> malo se kao igrao sa njim
<dragan99> win8 je virtuelan a kod mene je UEFI disable u BIOSU
<profiler1982> doveo ga do 170mb na leru da trosi
<dragan99> kod mene nema nista bez 1GB na leru
<dragan99> dem da spavam moram sutra rano opet kod lekara u institut za endokrinologiju
<dragan99> pozz :)
<profiler1982> pozzz
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-05
<darko> POzdrav ima li neko vremen?
<DaRRk0> moze pomoc?
<DaRRk0> imam instaliran steam na ubuntu 14.04 i instaliranu dotu kad je pokrenem izbaci mi opengl not responding
<DaRRk0> ali mi dota radi
<DaRRk0> i svaki put kad otvaram izbaci mi OpenGl not responding
<DaRRk0> moze neki fix?
<gaja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo ;(
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-07
<nikolam> Findomestic banka podržava samo "internet eksplorer" u 2014 za elektronsko plaćanje za fiz. lica. kakvi šabani.
<nikolam> Znači Ubuntu i Fajrfoks za njih nisu dovoljno dobri al za Rajfjzen jesu.
<alexa> findomestic banka?! Ja sam mislio da se to odavno zatvorilo.
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-08
<HFechs> zdravo :)
<joostvb> laku noc
#ubuntu-rs 2014-05-10
<joostvb_> добро јутро
<alexa> joostvb_, svako jutro!
<joostvb_> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-04
<fox_> dungodung: kazu da ce windows 10 biti slobodan kao linux?
<fox_> jeli to istina?
 * fox_ ili windows preuzima linux?
<fox_> ti si malo od pametnh ljudi vodje  Tako da mi ovo mnogo znaci dali je tecno?
<fox_> to*
<dungodung>  ne bih znao
<fox_> hvala
 * fox_ ipak ce nesto da se desi A mislim ipak da nisi toliko neupucen u to
<fox_> izvini na komentaru
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-06
<Difermo> e jel radi ovo :D ?
<stupovi> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ujpGHWsXvs
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-07
<pretil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M10FLjyPHdw
#ubuntu-rs 2015-05-08
<stef_> pozdrav
#ubuntu-rs 2017-05-11
<dusko> Pozz ljudiii :)))
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-10
<hightech> o/
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-11
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8
<milobit-> Ne treznim se do jutra ;)
<milobit-> a mozda ni sutra;(
 * milobit- volim dijamante i briljante:)
<milobit-> to mi je jedina mana;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w-9Q6FbKu8
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l-1xxowauiM
 * milobit- ja i moj dvojnik milobit smoga cuvali:)
 * milobit- ah sto volim dijamante i briljantr;)
 * milobit- goni me neki vrag hoce da mi zatre trag;(
<milobit-> ali ova mi je najmilija ;)  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cM8EazBms8&list=RD8cM8EazBms8&t=40
<milobit-> odo dodo ganjam ManastirkA-u https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUIHXba1fn4
#ubuntu-rs 2018-05-12
<hightech> Atlantic777, pozz
<hightech> Ostalima isto pozdrav
<hightech> ima li neko ziv na ovom chatu ?
<hightech> Atlantic777, treba mi jedan savet, petljam nesto oko AIML chatbota u kombinaciji sa JS ali me zanima da li ima gotov proizvod na tu temu ?
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-06
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xbsz3Wj1_AM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rgYw-6svn1I
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puI9OHrppTs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bILHL-Fgn4c
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-08
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8WPdbiHhto
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhFRXPQwCR4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJMtpwYYg00
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-09
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FtJNMziEoQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8DK4QZ6YVZA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap-6hau1InM
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ap-6hau1InM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
 * milobit- ni pasce da lane a kamol vaska da lane;(
 * milobit- ni pasce da lane a nkamoli vaska da se javi *'
<morebit> da je vo kuca kaurska?
<morebit> bi reko  al ne verujem
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr725mRNn7U
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ldw1V6APDc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTQvZH_COk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DYTQvZH_COk
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> da nesto zabiljezim ukajdanku;)
 * milobit- setih se nih stari kajdi mojih djedova:)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-11
<milobit-> Joj!
<milobit-> pomoz bog ljudi
<milobit-> nesto me u krstima ustaklo:(
<milobit-> imalvodje kakva 'baba' vracara?
<milobit-> da me malo izmasira;)
 * milobit- dobro placam;)
<milobit-> Ooo Marko OOo Janko Kod Sibalije je nocas guslarsko vece:) Svratite:) Bice pica bice ica A 'baba' je tu na na ugadja svakojake djagonije:)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> nesto me malo ozvucenje zezalo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vQv6hlzozs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2OIrkhwh7c0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVY2ZSY3boM
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DSqWS9W3GdY
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs1PqhCz0TA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyWOQoe-lLk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzSngjKdBLU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7ZYs9Xnmxo
 * milobit- 'vaske' karavlaske;( vodje se bije boj na proboj;)
 * milobit- no 'guju' ljutu trazim;(
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> 'baba' me nesto mnogo naljutila:(
 * milobit- cu joj sve kosti preberem;(
<RetroProfessiona> dobar dan!
<RetroProfessiona> ustvari dobro vece
<RetroProfessiona> :)
#ubuntu-rs 2019-05-12
<milobit-> jos me zovu 'milaga' ;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYGD2tzB48c
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRQZIccipmQ
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-QxvnW2PYI0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LPjyH9xPcJ4&list=RDLPjyH9xPcJ4&index=1
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmnDihJchBk
<milobit-> kodmene se boj bije!
<milobit-> U ime Hrvatske bijne i Srbije;):(
<milobit-> haha
<milobit->  za dom sprtmni
<milobit-> kaze moj komsija
<milobit->  a ja velim
<milobit->  kom opaci kom obojci;)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seV51xrDp04
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seV51xrDp04
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seV51xrDp04
 * milobit- vodje je i moje 'zlato'
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u56OusNnEFU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVzRuw6Rvg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nVzRuw6Rvg
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgU6nkzWxZs
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuRsiF2Uw2Q
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RdftnURWBs&list=RDseV51xrDp04&index=2
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgU6nkzWxZs&list=RDseV51xrDp04&index=3
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3aaVjIynF0
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> 'baba' vristi;(
 * milobit- sto kuraca joj fali Ko bi joj udovoljio;(
<milobit-> hm a ja moram
 * milobit- vako mal i nejacan;(
 * milobit- dje naj mali 'fantastik00' jel porasro. On mi je dao dosta informacija HM! zamalomu ne opsova mamu:(
<milobit-> :)
<milobit-> odo dodo vreme je
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-04
<morebit> dobro jutro dobri ljudi :)
<morebit> ja malo poranija
<morebit> upravo se probudija
<morebit> posle popodnevne male dremke
<morebit> a 'baba' otisla u setnju
<morebit> kupila neko malo 'kuce ;(  pa ga seta :)
<morebit> i ja tako dobi malo spokoja i mira
<morebit> a ja cu malo kasnije u hodnju
<morebit> doduse malo kodmene i upeko
<morebit> pa cu morat malo kasnije i na plazu
<morebit> onako da se malo sladim
<morebit> nim maloili mnogo lepim zadnjicama ;)
<morebit> a mozda sretnem tamo i malu gretu:)
<morebit> tako ce mi ona objasni
<morebit> zasto se ja mnogo znojim
<morebit> zasto mi je vruco ?!
<morebit> lepo neko dete :)
<morebit> odo u svoju Hercegovinu
<morebit> tamo mi je nakako najmilije i najlepse
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObA3PpWCWBw
 * milobit- moja 'baba' se zaklela  Ak mi bude dlaka s glave falila Ce vas sisa sve poredu ;)
<milobit-> to joj je jedina mana  :)
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcvwoSCl52Y
<milobit-> meni je istorija cista i jasna
<milobit-> a vaj nek prica svoje
<milobit-> mnogo ne gresi
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTlbxFBQzQw&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHLG3wtEAfI
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-05
<milobit-> kakoste ljudi
<milobit-> glupi Atlantic777 i tebi:(
<milobit-> jeli jos ziv vaj bor Atlantic777 !
<milobit-> '?
<milobit-> vaska karavlaska!
<milobit-> ma nije on vaska karavlaska
<milobit-> no bosanska delija
<milobit-> milobit -ova uzdanica
<milobit-> era
<milobit-> kopile jedno!
<milobit-> Atlantic777
<milobit-> i dungodung mi je postao malo sumnjaciv?!
<milobit-> jer cuva i "podrzava" ve kriminalce na kanaliu
<milobit-> ka olujicz  i Atlantic777
<milobit-> a ostali su 'botovi'
<milobit-> ni 'vaske' da lane a kamoli cojka da prozboti!
<milobit-> prozbori'
<milobit-> dungodung!
<milobit-> dungodung
<milobit-> zasto ovaj kanal ne zatvoris?!
<milobit-> bija sam i ja bija
<milobit-> u svoje doba
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aoRyk68fu0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7oexdQgQY4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcTL6s1WTD4
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmnDihJchBk
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9EfVpiPUF0
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1v29tfefvoo
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wq0XtjK0otQ&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7LKdeo3OD9Q&feature=emb_rel_end
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-06
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> malo prikasnih
<morebit> zanijo se
<morebit> slusajuci 'babine' price  ;(
 * morebit sto se mora nije tesko :)
<morebit> mmmu
<morebit> 'baba je dobra domacica  spremacica i kuvarica
<morebit> al to ni za mene dobro :(
<morebit> raste cuna :(
<morebit> sve sam pokusa da stignem do Golog otoka
<morebit> da tuckam kamenje
<morebit> al ni pomoglo
<morebit> veze kazu ne vaze
<morebit> skupe
<morebit> te ti tako nedaj boze kazu mogu brzo umrem
<morebit> Jel ko zna?
<morebit> neki otok
<morebit> pust
<morebit> de se gladuje
<morebit> i dje moje 'babe' nema
<morebit> platija bi sve u suvom zlatu
<milobit-> ja ja jesam
<milobit-> i ja sam nekad bija
<milobit-> ka stiglic
<milobit-> a 'baba
<milobit-> tek da ne pricm
<milobit-> a ni zborim
<milobit-> otom vise necu da govorim
<milobit-> no me samo interesuje jedna mala livada i uvala :)
<milobit-> pa da me zelja mine
 * milobit- ubi me'mala' Greta kosti mi i misice razara s njenim Sibirskim ledenim vetrom :(
<milobit-> ja volim vise ne male vruce
<milobit-> jer mojoj reumi vise prijaju
<milobit-> ma tamanite se me ljudi
<milobit-> ja sm od danas do sutra
<milobit-> a to sutra kce biti
<milobit-> ni dragi bog ne zna!?=?
<milobit-> ma aj ljudi odo na plazu
<milobit-> ma ni je ona losa
<milobit-> 'mala' greta
<milobit-> bolje ista nego nista ;)
 * milobit- kajdanka je izlapila 
<milobit-> odo dodo
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-07
<morebit> kakoste ljudi Vi :)
<morebit> neka mala mi se bese prikacila na kanal
<morebit> pa nece da ode
<morebit> daprostis da e ebes
<morebit> dok 'baba ne aktivira no svoje malo kuce ;)
<morebit> ma hajde
<morebit> tamanimo se mali zadjevica
<morebit> kodmene malo ugrijalo
 * morebit a neznam sta me grije?! 'baba pivo vino  ili lili?
<morebit> moj kanalu moja razonodo
<morebit> *razgovoru
<morebit> *hidralinu
<morebit> rakija mi je najaci razgovor
<morebit> baba' me davno setovala
<morebit> pusi sine
<morebit> rakiju nemoj da pijes
<morebit> i ja je ne poslusak
<morebit> i sad vidju da je bila u pravu
<morebit> i jos mi vikala stara baba Simana
<morebit> uci skolu 'volu'
<morebit> a ja je ne poslusak
<morebit> i zato me danas prate svi uzroci i poroci
<morebit> uroci*
<morebit> a bogumi i neke avetinje ;(
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J5-dmGvAlSo
<morebit> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmXFrzW_aUU
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dzoMcxcKthI
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-08
<morebit> uh malo se zadia
<morebit> malo sam pokasnija
<morebit> kakoste ljudi
<morebit> -:)
<morebit> radom ka crv
<morebit> od jutra do sutra
<morebit> svaki dan
<morebit> uh
<morebit> a 'baba' drzi bic U rukama i komanduje :(
<morebit> a vristi i ona ponekad
<morebit> ka damjanov zelenko
<morebit> kadse docepam i ja bica
<morebit> tako ti je to
<morebit> moj zivot je buran
<morebit> od jutra do sutra
<morebit> *danas*
<morebit> ja kad sam ljut
<morebit> 'babi vicem:(
<morebit> jemem ti leb a kruh ne jedem
<morebit> ebemti*
<morebit> morebit
<morebit> dosad sam pija benzin
<morebit>  a sad prelazim na kerozin
<morebit> ono cim se rakete potpaljuju?
<morebit> bencinom ili kerozinom?
<morebit> benzinom'
<morebit> moja 'baba 'pocinje s kerozino  a zavrsava s benzinom
<morebit> sve bi daja kabi znaja
<morebit> jel joja od Doboja ziv?
<morebit> moja uzdanica
<morebit> preko Drine
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CksyRu7oRac
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DdGLMjqhWxk&feature=emb_rel_end
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> odo da pocinem
<milobit-> nisam vise za pricu
<milobit-> mozak me izdaje
<milobit-> a pamet mi nestaje
#ubuntu-rs 2020-05-10
<morebit> kakoste ljudi :)
<morebit> kodmene  sibirska zima stigla:(
<morebit> svaka me koscica boli
<morebit> ne pomaze ni plaza
<morebit> ni mala greta
<morebit> nastupa ledeno doba
<morebit> kod mene
<morebit> ali sam zato 'maloj greti' mamu odalamija
<morebit> a greta se sad prz' nedje dolje na juznoj plazi;(
<morebit> ljudi" jel vi meni zamerite? na moju besedu
<morebit> ja ne volim da idem kod 'doktura' da me oni lece
<morebit> kad ja mogi i sam vodje da se lecim  ;)
<morebit> sve bi daj kad bi znaja
<morebit> de se moja baba' nocas skitala
<morebit> kaze ukinut policiski cas
<morebit> pa je sad slobodna ka tica na granu
<morebit> a bogumi i ja sam ti vuk stari
<morebit> kad se ona odskita i ja dokucim nesto mladje i sladje
<morebit> od moje 'babe'
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PoQFN_dAPEA
<milobit-> ovo je moja kajdanka
<milobit-> a 'baba' djuska :(
<milobit-> doduse i ona se ponekad zleti u hajduke
<milobit-> kaze gladni i jadni
<milobit-> pa bi malo da i napita
<milobit-> *narani
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKM0N3cHaYc
<milobit-> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-YEvU0ESU8
<milobit-> odo dodo
<milobit-> pozdravi mi Joju id Doboja
